# Lets see those sexXxy FR/DH rigs!



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

SInce the AM forum has it, i figured why the hell not. 
Post specs and pics!

Mine (soon to be)
YAKUZA ANIKI

* Category - FREERIDE SINGLE PIVOT DUAL SUSPENSION
* Frame - 6" TRAVEL FREERIDE DUAL SUSPENSION SINGLE PIVOT W/ SEALED BEARINGS, 1.5 HEADTUBE, REPLACEABLE DERAILLEUR HANGER, INTERNATIONAL DISC BRAKE MOUNT
* Rear Shock - APRO GLYDE R COIL, 9"X2.5"
* Fork - SPINNER AMMO 1, 20MM THRU AXLE, 150MM TRAVEL
* Handle Bar - IRON HORSE DH, 31.8MM CLAMP
* Stem - ALLOY DH STEM, 31.8MM CLAMP
* Headset - FSA 1.5 TO 1-1/8 REDUCER STEEL
* BB - FSA POWERDRIVE
* Crank - FSA ALPHA DRIVE
* RIngs - 32/22T W/PC BASHGUARD
* Pedals - WELLGO ALLOY PLATFORM
* Chain - KMC Z72
* Saddle - WTB PURE V SPORT
* Seatpost - ALLOY MICRO ADJUST
* Front Hub - ALLOY DISC, THRU AXLE, 36H
* Rear Hub - ALLOY DISC, 36H
* Front Derailleur - SHIMANO ALIVIO
* Rear Derailleur - SRAM SX.5 MID CAGE
* Shifter - SRAM SX.4 TRIGGER
* Cassette - SRAM PG-830, 11/32T, 8 SPEED
* Brakes - HAYES MX2 MECHANICAL DISC W/ 8" ROTOR
* Brake Lever - TEKTRO ALLOY
* Rim - WTB DUAL DUTY FREERIDE
* Spoke - 14G STAINLESS BLACK
* Tires - WTB MOTORAPTOR 2.4 (KENDA KINETICS ON 24")
* Size - 24" WHEEL: 14" 26" WHEEL: 15", 17", 19"
* Colors - GREY









When i gets here I'll post real pix.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

since there hasnt been one of these threads in a couple of weeks....
Im bored anyway...
Specs? no


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Been done many times just no Sticky. Sweet bike though need some mud when you get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

mmhmm!
Maybe we can get a sticky... Mods?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> mmhmm!
> Maybe we can get a sticky... Mods?


probably not


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

No specs...To lazy. Several upgrades since this pictures


----------



## sn1p3r (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

That demo is understated sicness.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

not mine but


----------



## james_caswell (Sep 21, 2005)

My new girl in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

mine. '05 Bighit, lots of upgrades.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Since were on the not mine but :rockon:


----------



## Bake (Nov 28, 2004)

That's cool that Ron Jeremy is into DH.


----------



## =[Ezekiel]= (Oct 11, 2006)

*My normal BigHit1*

Here it is, about 5 rides into it. on my HomeFab stand. locked up for safe keeps
only changes from OEM are the tires. BOntrager Big Earls. 26x2.7
Slowly removing all major labels.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Me bike :cornut:


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

pretty much as delivered... tires, coil, saddle and chain tensioner are only upgrades.


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

My dhr...


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

this is my current DH bike: 2005 Bighit SPEC grom with a '06 Jr.T








this will be the new rig(still in the 'mail'): 2007 Stinky Deluxe


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

I will bite...


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my children...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

scabrider said:


> my children...


I like how you worded that


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

scabrider said:


> my children...


:lol::lol: Are you shure you want children :yikes:


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Me bike :cornut:


That version blitz doesn't have needle bearings does it?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> That version blitz doesn't have needle bearings does it?


Unfortunatly no but it would have cost a whole lot more if it did. The Blitz II is very sweet. :band:


----------



## panthro (Feb 1, 2004)

Just built 'er. 06 Dirtbag with some decent parts. Trying to decide whether to keep the DC or go with a 66.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

2006 Spesh Demo 8 I


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

heres my Zone. odd bike, really not all that many around. its getting a new fork. also saints that I havent installed yet. and new tires, because I dont want to wear out that $60 dollar minion :nono: 
I love it.

and then of course, my DH hardtail. Yakuza Bakuto


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

be finished wednesday


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

*My Sunday WC*

Pic taken before i killed my X0 rear mech.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*The Judge*

Here's mine - had a tremendous season with it !


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Man I'm lovin that sunday! Wish I could get myself one... Oh well, the aniki will have to do


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

*Heres mine, bit dirty.*

Just came back from a trip.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

oh NICE! lol looks like the fork is a bit... off?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

You can now have this ripping frame and shock for yourself, for the low, low price of $1500:eekster:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Horny


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Here are two bikes I built within 3 months of eachother. The glory was a super bike to ride absolutely amazing design but it was far too small for me. I figured I'd sell it when it was in new condition and get something the correct size. I could have waited months for a 2007 glory in a bigger size but I got a great deal on the VP-free frame, so this is my bike complete, and I'll be riding it to it's end. Most of the components I already had if you look closely but the gear system was upgraded to x9. Hopefully going tubeless soon.


----------



## Ksquaredracing (Feb 21, 2006)

Built it myself and it rips:

Features:
Versus Weapon X Frame
Marzochi 888RC2 fork
Truvativ Hossefeler Crank w/E13 guide
Sun Singlewide rims
Hayes HFX brakes


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

why does everyone have Marz forks?? Gawd those freekin Bomber logos are stratin to piss me off!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

*some yeti action for ya*

303 baby . only difference on it now is a pair of dangerboy levers


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i'll bite.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My bighit with loaner rear wheel. I need new spokes (on order) to build up my mtx rear wheel.




























You like?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> why does everyone have Marz forks?? Gawd those freekin Bomber logos are stratin to piss me off!


I agree. Everyone should buy the fork with the nicest logo :thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

RockOnFoxShox!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

zachdank said:


> You can now have this ripping frame and shock for yourself, for the low, low price of $1500:eekster:


i though u got bitte by the racing bug???


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> i though u got bitte by the racing bug???


Don't listen to anything Roaming Oregon says. No bugs have bitten me accept mesquitos.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

acdcfan1283 said:


> 303 baby . only difference on it now is a pair of dangerboy levers


damn dude, thats seriously like a dream bike, I would kill someone for it


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

guitarhero said:


> Pic taken before i killed my X0 rear mech.


O M F G

That is seriously one of the sexiest looking bikes ive ever seen. :thumbsup: Im so jealous :skep:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> damn dude, thats seriously like a dream bike, I would kill someone for it


I bet that person be me


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dig ZD Demo, the 303 of course and the WC Sunday


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ksquaredracing said:


> Built it myself and it rips:
> 
> Features:
> Versus Weapon X Frame
> ...


Sweet like sitting on the couch, so smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

Picture's aren't the best, but for this topic, they'll do.
































hope these worked


----------



## brittmtb (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's my Versus Blitz II, the best bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Oh man...*



Bake said:


> That's cool that Ron Jeremy is into DH.


That's hilarious...:thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

nice!


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

brittmtb said:


> Here's my Versus Blitz II, the best bike I've ever ridden.


thats a nice rig.

mine


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

Needs new headset


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

attomixt said:


> Needs new headset


ok wow, that things reallllly sick. love the colors and the build. does that bike ride really well? I was considering buying one a while back


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I love that colour


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, the bike rides awesome, I hate riding other peoples bikes now, which wasn't usually the case before.

I'm still dialing in things but its great so far.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

brittmtb said:


> Here's my Versus Blitz II, the best bike I've ever ridden.


Are you still in the CM area? I worked at Motorcycles Unlimited for 18 years


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

my 05 foes fly, with titanuim spring and floater, curnutt XTD, 66rc, and blah blah
considering selling the frame and fork and maybe some other parts if i can find a buyer...


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

why would you wanna sell that thing?


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll bite:

The ASX w/ the 66










The Coiler










The old park bike


----------



## Enduro SX (Oct 18, 2004)

*My Foes Fly*

I really love this bike


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

CMB, your ASX Looks nice..

Is your cable rubbing the coating off the stanchion of the 66sl? I had mine like that but moved it because someone said it would become a problem, now the frame has been rubbed since I ran it against the headtube.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Bikes*

Here are mine.

'04 VP Free and an '06 6.6


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Those 6.6ers are sweet! If my Bullit ever bites itself, I'll definitely be looking toward an Intense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah.... i like the 6.6 but definitely wanted a bit more. the socom is niiiiiiice!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

superkat when'd u pick up the dhx air for the vp? looks sweet. and siick socom heheh


----------



## brittmtb (Jan 11, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Are you still in the CM area? I worked at Motorcycles Unlimited for 18 years


No, I'm back in school in San Luis Obispo.


----------



## RiDe66 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey guys...look at this, take a beer and relax...Oh and, you can laught ...

1- Two DH seasons but with Juicy's 7, 5050XX pedals and Timberwolf 2,5'' tires not shown on picture... :skep: 

2- Broken her twice...  

3- Get remplacement frames twice... (Dissasembled myself to be sure they don't know what I was doing :O)

4- She weight 31,6 LBS but I took the shuttle! Damn I'm so lazy!  

5- I cutted the side knob to fit the rear 2,5'' tire haha! 


Must admit, I weight 120lbs, I'm 5'4'' and eighteen... Hey we are small here in Quebec (Canada) 

Please don't have sympathy for me. I will pick up my Intense M3 in January... 
It's long :'( but I have the receipt to be proub of by the time  
Reason why I wait ?...Size SMALL is backorder 'till then!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

brittmtb said:


> No, I'm back in school in San Luis Obispo.


You will have to hit up the Otter next year for the Versus BBQ!!! :cornut:


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet like sitting on the couch, so smooth :thumbsup:


how much does that fool weigh? looks burly


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

RiDe66 said:


> Hey guys...look at this, take a beer and relax...Oh and, you can laught ...
> 
> 1- Two DH seasons but with Juicy's 7, 5050XX pedals and Timberwolf 2,5'' tires not shown on picture... :skep:
> 
> ...


Nothing ever happened to the Fox float?? :skep:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> how much does that fool weigh? looks burly


My guess would be about 46-48 :idea:


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

'06 VPF that came with basically all 07 stuff.
FORK 07 Fox 40 RC2
SHOCK 07 Fox DHX 5.0
REAR DER SRAM X0 short cage 
FRONT DER n/a 
SHIFTERS SRAM X0 right trigger 
CRANKSET Race Face Evolve DH (+) E13 SRS Chainguide 
BOTTOM BRACKET Race Face Evolve DH 
CASSETTE SRAM PG 990, 11-32 
CHAIN SRAM PC 990 
BRAKES Avid Juicy 7's w/ 203mm rotors 
BRAKE LEVERS Avid Juicy 7's 
BARS Race Face Diabolus riser 
STEM Thomson, 31.8mm 
GRIPS Lizard Skin lock on 
HEADSET  Chris King 
SEAT POST Thompson 
SADDLE WTB Pure V Race FR 
WHEELS DT FR 6.1D with DT 440 hubs 
TIRES Kenda Nevagal 2.5 folding 
TUBES Kenda Freeride


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Alandrex said:


> '06 VPF that came with basically all 07 stuff.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Snow stormm :yikes::yikes:


----------



## RiDe66 (Aug 26, 2005)

Reply to 545cu4ch : Nothing ever happened to the Fox float?? 

Oh yeah! 

I changed the bushings twice but I'm sure you are talking about blowing the shock... It did not, the clue is to find the right air pressure. Too high will bust the seals & internals, too low will wear bushings faster and bottom the shock more often. But I'm not heavy (120lbs) so I imagine it did a difference! 

You also must lean how to land and avoid flat hits... DH courses are not as demanding as FR 13'' drops...Althrought I often did 10'' foots drops, they all had a landing. Concerning DH, hits came more from a 45 degrees angle from the ground & in FR, they are almost vertical. In fact, In Dh, the speed is just ..FASTER & hits are not as gnarly So it survived!!


----------



## bikebike69 (Sep 27, 2006)

My rig; big heavy fast. Getting ready to add hydros


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Here ya go...










Chip


----------



## kauaibullit (Apr 5, 2005)

wow, all these clean bikes...so here's mine w/ a little red dirt on it..









Only differences is:

That she's sporting michi's 32 front and back. The maxxis lasted 4 months 
and were wore out (it spent the last 10 days of it were in whistler).

and

new arrow dhx rear wheel w/ hadley hub rear (gotta match the front;-)

and

x9 deraileur

maybe upgrade to juicy 7's next

Such a sweet ride, like butta!


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

dd13 said:


> why would you wanna sell that thing?


i lov this bike so much, awsome bike, but too much for me, lookin to get somthing like a cowan DS or cortina 4X bike, somthing along those lines, thinken about 1600 for frame with shock and floater, BB, headset, cranks and chainguide, with the fork im not sure yet


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Dhx Air*



acdcfan1283 said:


> superkat when'd u pick up the dhx air for the vp? looks sweet. and siick socom heheh


Picked it up last week for myself off these here classifieds! Makes it lose about .75 of travel but also loses about 1.5 pounds off the bike. Feels pretty good...playing with the air pressures can be tricky. DHX coil went to PUSH in the meantime. 
Planning on Platty Sunday for a true test.


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Here's mine... Upgrades/changes include: 888RC replaced 66RC2X that replaced a Drop Off 3, Roco RC replaced Manitou Metel, e13 SRS, A-Frame pedals after bending one of the Funns, Maxxis 2.7 Minion Supertacky rubber, lock-on grips, 40mm Hussefelt stem, Raceface Evolve XC post and WTB PowerV saddle replace spawn of satan i-Beam nonsense. And I almost forgot.... DICE CAPS. Word.

Frame will be replaced with new 07 7Point frame next spring, in black, and medium, because my large green 06 7Point frame is just too big even if I'm a man-mountain.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> Picked it up last week for myself off these here classifieds! Makes it lose about .75 of travel but also loses about 1.5 pounds off the bike. Feels pretty good...playing with the air pressures can be tricky. DHX coil went to PUSH in the meantime.
> Planning on Platty Sunday for a true test.


niiice. which option did u get by push? lemme know how it feels, I was looking at the push'd option myself


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

nothing special but damn we have had fun toghter


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

hardcore newbie said:


> nothing special but damn we have had fun toghter


Your deff getting your smilage out of that puppy. :cornut:


----------



## vexhex (Sep 18, 2005)

*seems versus is taking over*

ill bite too


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

vexhex said:


> ill bite too


Sweet!! you rolling a 24 outback & a green frame.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

bikebike69 said:


> My rig; big heavy fast. Getting ready to add hydros
> View attachment 208199


2nd KHS Represent!!! Not much love for this brand, but hey it can hold it's own!
This is more of an all-rounder. Lookin for a deal on either an e13 DRS or MRP LRP.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Enduro SX said:


> I really love this bike


wow that Foes is nice nice


----------



## ionster (Aug 3, 2006)

My Giant Faith


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

_____


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice Uzzi!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mine................


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

this is/was mine, the fork is sold, someone can have the frame, crankset w/out e13, and pedals for $425


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

o man the smt rig. never saw the new m3. looks good dude


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine................


Dat be a 1 a sweett lookin bike dar :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

for god sake this needs to be a sticky. theres over 100 posts on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

MTB-AHOLIC said:


> for god sake this needs to be a sticky. theres over 100 posts on it.


well no beucase then it gets to be 400 pages long and useless....
the old one every month never hurts I guess...
big threads arent necissarily a good thing!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey! thats mean!


----------



## trial-sin (Feb 19, 2004)

i'm in! i've only had this bike 6 days, and i'm already in love.


----------



## banano (Mar 17, 2006)

*my babe*

I love my bike sooooo much! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Another one of these threads ! Ok I am a little late but I'll play.
Yep still riding the old Norco.









But spend most of my time in the winter on this,


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

banano said:


> I love my bike sooooo much! :thumbsup:


  :eekster: :yikes: :arf: :ihih: :cornut: :yesnod: :crazy: :cryin: 
wow..


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

5"DJ for light FR and Jr T for DH duty. Yeah, I know, the frame is only 5"s but I can still ride it pretty fast on the slopes. Older pic, the stem is a 50mm now and the brake arm is now mounted to the seat tube.


----------



## PALMEJ1 (Nov 24, 2005)

This pic is a little old
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=208819&stc=1&d=1162656672


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

SMT M3 looks like Corvette Summer.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is my baby!










3/4 view..









05 Bullit
05 Shivers
Dee Max
Race Face
Azonic
Fox DHX 5.0
Chris King
etc etc...


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

anyone know where i can get a 2006 boxxer WC for cheap? [not spam]


----------



## mountainbiker9109 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's my VP Free!!!


----------



## douglas1881 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Sx Trail III*

Newly built bike! Only one week old and waiting for its baptism of fire.:madmax:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you like your saddle tilted that far down? It would drive me nuts


----------



## douglas1881 (Oct 14, 2006)

I've only just finished building it! I haven't messed about with the seat yet but I definately will be tilting it up more!!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Wish th VPs realy were free


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*2006 Factory Sunday*

2006 Factory Sunday 17inch Frame
Fox DHX5.0
2004 888 
Go-Ride Flat Crowns
Funn Direct Mount 50mm stem
Mavic 721(F) & 729 (R) Rims, Ringle and Ritchie Hubs respectively
Easton EA70 31.8 low rise bar
Ruffian Grips
Deore levers / Saint Calipers / 203mm XT Rotors
X9 Shifter and Rear Mech
SRAM Roadie Cassette
Holzfella Cranks
MRP System 3 Guide
Mallet Mag Pedals
Maxxis Slo Reezay 2.5 Minions
Thomson Post
Spec Alias 143 Ti / Carbon Saddle

Weight - was 40.6 with 2.35 single ply High Rollers, so guessing high 42 with the 2.5's

Best long travel bike I've owned.


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

i bet no one here has seen one of these... 

RIGHTY BOXXER


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Not any one on here, but sam sure seems to like his:madmax:


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Dnovick104 said:


> i bet no one here has seen one of these...
> 
> RIGHTY BOXXER


Not Bad photo shop!

lol

you can see the distortion of the pic ion the center of the front wheels!

Where'd you put the other side of the fork?


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's mine!

this was my rig for the 2006 season!









This will be it for 2007!


















Not so Fully Built yet!


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

dtufino said:


> Not Bad photo shop!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


i didnt put it anywhere... i took parts of the background and pasted them over the fork to make it there is background there and not fork


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This will be it for 2007!


Not so Fully Built yet!

That sinister is super burley. congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

niiice dtufino. congrats on the new ride


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

*Here are my Babies!!*

my AM/FR and my DH/FR rigs....


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

My rigs
Cannondale Gemini DH and '04 Specialized Enduro


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Thought DTufino looked familiar....saw you at Diablo when I was up there Oct 14 and 15. Remember the A-Line since I wanted to buy one but couldn't find a dealer remotely close to Baltimore.


----------



## ryamee (Nov 9, 2006)

*my new SX Trail*

This is my just finished build. Too bad I broke my wrist the day I finished it dirt jumping.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hah Bearclaw wannabe! 
But seriously isnt the SX Trail an Enduro model?
Whats with the untredded tires tho?


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

ryamee said:


> This is my just finished build. Too bad I broke my wrist the day I finished it dirt jumping.


OMG THATS THE BUILD I WANTED TO DO! that things insaneee wow. makes me want to get the sx trail again. lemme know how the totem is, ill be throwing that onto a canfield balance frame heh


----------



## kauaibullit (Apr 5, 2005)

Rayamee, you should get the deity cranks, very stiff and you can dial them in very tight. 
They also weigh less than rf diablous cranks by about a pound (so they say). Still I like them alot, got the bar too and loving it also. 

Sweet build, I'll have to make sure the wife doesn't see it though (hers is the brown sx).


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the broken wrist, sucks man.


----------



## shoredad (Apr 26, 2005)

*No Devincis? Here is mine...*

My 05 Devinci Ollie in Whistler.. closing day:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

shoredad said:


> My 05 Devinci Ollie in Whistler.. closing day:


always loved devincis. sweet ride dude


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

ryamee said:


> This is my just finished build. Too bad I broke my wrist the day I finished it dirt jumping.


Just saw your Ad on Ride Monkey to sell this bike? It is pimp!!!


----------



## WaynesvilleBikes (Nov 17, 2005)

*Cortina*


----------



## SCNEWBIE (Sep 16, 2004)

Ill Play too

<img src=https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c304/melliston/CIMG0013.jpg>
04 VP Free with all the goodies, I love this bike:thumbsup:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

keep em coming


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Just throwin' a picture up. Sorry, no long travel big hit monsters. Swapping most of the stuff over to the SplinterMX with exception of a Fox36VAN and Macniel post and saddle, then turning the Rail back to straight 4X and shreddin' duties with a Pike more than likely.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

I think the award for most owned bike goes to the vp free heh


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Here's my 7point from earlier this year. A few changes since then - Saint brakes, 8" 888rc, Roco, etc).










toby


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

*how to post a pic...?*

i know i must sound retarded...but how do you get a jpg pic onto a post...it says the filesize exceeds the limit...
sorry


----------



## douglas1881 (Oct 14, 2006)

If you go to the microsoft website, then type in image resizer in the search bar, it brings up a link for 'powertoys'. Click on that, then theres a long list of downloads on the right hand side of the page, and image resizer is one of them. Just download it, then run it. When you look at your pictures then and right click on them, there's a new option to 'resize pictures'. I picked 'large' and that fitted on the website.
Hope this helps
Ch:thumbsup: ris


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for the help...instead i just created a photobucket acount and that seems to have worked out fine


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

Isn't that fork a little overkill?


----------



## Easy_J (Apr 5, 2004)

dam, lots of nice rides on this thread. Here's my 06 stinky (and my dogs tail) I have since switched to a saint 2 ring plus bash set up.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

(M/L) Karp Army 40.6lbs
888 rc2x
deemax hoops/King hubs HD rear
Gamut P20
xt fc m960 cranks
xpedo magnesium pedals
hope mono 6ti's w/ 205 f/r
DB levers
SS Lines and Gold hope res. caps
sdg ibeam (Added after pic)
sdg i fly (Added after pic)
answer pro taper bars (OS)
x9 drivetrain
xtr cassette
king headset
Avy DHS with TI spring
etc...


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

heres my sons bike


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice sx-trail!!


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

Frame: Vp-free with DHX5.0 coil. Size S.
Fork: 888R -04 with flat crowns
Cranks: Evolve DH x-type
Brakes: Saint
Wheels: Syncros DPS36 on Lawwill rear hub, timeless front hub
Headset, stem and grips: Diabolus
Rear derrailure and shifter: X.9
Saddle and seatpost: Bel-air FX on I-beam seatpost
Chainguide: e.13 SRS, 36h e.13 guidering
Pedals: Bontrager King earl
Tyres winter/summer: Nokian Freddie's revenge lite / Gazzaloddi G


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

Ya'll have seen it before, but I'll post. The Great White Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Mandango (Apr 11, 2005)

*shocker*

large shocker , Ava dhs, not so bad


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Mandango said:


> large shocker , Ava dhs, not so bad


yea...sick shocker. avy probly makes that thing insane


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

I just love the look of the Shocker. I don't know why but it has really pleasing lines to me.


----------



## riseagainst (Oct 26, 2006)

brand new paint job and everything, it's swwweeeeetttt. all it needs is a boxxer world cup and some lighter cranks!!!


----------



## baconstrip (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

riseagainst said:


> brand new paint job and everything, it's swwweeeeetttt. all it needs is a boxxer world cup and some lighter cranks!!!


youre my hero


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

riseagainst said:


> brand new paint job and everything, it's swwweeeeetttt. all it needs is a boxxer world cup and some lighter cranks!!!


WTF is wrong with a Fox 40? Not light enough?


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

yea, reppin fo tha Bighits....soon to get a DHX and 40rc2 in a year or so


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's a shot of mine


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Dude, that GT is the bee's knee's. How does it ride?


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Alloy said:


> Here's a shot of mine


2nd the nice gt. hows the ride?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

dirtrialstreet said:


> Check out the freeride on the French Riviera and Monaco
> http://rivierariders.blogspot.com/
> Also look at the PICTURES, VIDEOS, and TRICK TIPS i have posted


Awesome dude, good job:thumbsup:


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

This is my 05' Demo 8 pro,and a couple Bionicons I test rode.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

^ how did you like the bionicons


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

06 FLY with 07 66


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Am surely not the only with a sexXxy FR/DH HT rig! :eekster:


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

kanter said:


> 06 FLY with 07 66


god that bike looks so clean. sick build


----------



## yobdlog (Feb 5, 2004)

243 Fr.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> god that bike looks so clean. sick build


Im so anal about washing it and waxing it with car wax. My bikes usually look new for a long time. I cover the bike in clear 3m tape too. Im real careful when shuttling.

Here is my wifes Big Hit.


----------



## atb (Aug 8, 2006)

my dhr, when it was built. the frame broke, so now i'm waiting for my new 2007. it was sick, 9" front brake, i used to have a fox 40 but that didnt work out too well. the crank bro's pedals suck too.










both sides are like this.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

kanter said:


> Im so anal about washing it and waxing it with car wax. My bikes usually look new for a long time. I cover the bike in clear 3m tape too. Im real careful when shuttling.
> 
> Here is my wifes Big Hit.


hmm clear tape is a good idea heh. both of ur bikes are sickk.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Moto tape is awesome . I never had the where-with-all to do the clear before any rub damage but I have used the colored that matched the bike to cover rubbed areas several times, it holds up very well :thumbsup: and you can't even tell its there unless you look very closely


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

that is sick!!!!!!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm gonna bump this one instead of starting a new one. sorry for these backyard poser shots.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Wikka Wikka.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

My beautiful bike


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Mine. I love this bike. Just waiting on some new wheels to round off the build.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

The bike:
















In action


----------



## harm0n20 (Jul 29, 2006)

Heres my baby

 

Its an 06 Yeti AS-X with a dhx 5, marzocchi 66 light eta, x9 drivetrain, hayes 9 hydro brakes w/ 8" rotors etc.

I love this thing! it really flies down trails!


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

want the specs?? figure them out!. i know shes an ougly one but she knows for sure whats shes doing.. lol


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

edit: blahblahblah


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Click the pic....


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

(I took the stupid reflectors off)


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

thats a righty. haha...


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

A sexy freeride bike? Sexy is in the eye of the beholder, but I think mine is kinda sexy:


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

what kinda shock uis that, looks like a dhx o an x-fusion, but pushed....


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

It's a fox DHX that has the factory race system upgrade from PUSH industries, and a Titanium spring.


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> since there hasnt been one of these threads in a couple of weeks....
> Im bored anyway...
> Specs? no


like the valve screws...here's mine...:thumbsup:


----------



## po0ptruck (May 30, 2007)

minus a back tire due to a [email protected]#$% curb/flat tire...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


>


Complete with spinning chainguide?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my Babby


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Complete with spinning chainguide?


And 1" of travel until I find a new spring.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Still not finished, but when I get a job, most of the money will go to this Chucker.










On shortlist:
1. New brake pads.
2. New rims (most likely Doubletracks, these fit my budget)
3. wider pedals (any recommendations?)

Future acquisitions:
1. new front hub 
2. Second hand Saint brakes or brand new BB7s? Hmmm... 
3. crankset (Holzfeller single chainring, maybe 38T)+Chain guide+BB+bashguard combo 
(I plan to buy #3 all at the same time, maybe I'll save...)


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Suicidebomber that looks like a nice setup you have... I'm gonna reccomend some truvativ holzfeller pedals for you... there amazing!


----------



## kauaibullit (Apr 5, 2005)

I recommend these:








very wide (more than my aframes). Lots of mud clearance holes. You can go psyco 
and put like 16 pins in for each side (32 pins per pedal). They have sealed bearings 
that are pretty smooth. The aluminum is softer so I did bend a pin hole, but in all 
fairness I hit that rock pretty damn hard. I put another pin in w/ locktite and it hasn't 
moved in over ten rides, and I have hit that same rock again.
They are really thin too.

I have a fat foot so I'm always looking for a wide pedal too.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

how bout a FS Tandem bike? jk


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Still rockin' the Addict.

Smaller rotors, Azonic Accelerator pedals, new Juicy 7s.


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

How about a FreeRide Tandem?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> How about a FreeRide Tandem?


i'd be down...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

=ChrisB= said:


> Suicidebomber that looks like a nice setup you have... I'm gonna reccomend some truvativ holzfeller pedals for you... there amazing!


thanks for the compliment, I'll definitely look at the Holz pedals, I think they would look GREAT on the Holzfeller crankset...


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

*My newest DH sled*

2007 Haro 357 Nine


----------



## sinisteridge (Nov 9, 2005)

heres mine:


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

Rrrrrrock 'n Rrrrrolll!!!!!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

My slopestyle rig for Crankworx Colorado. Specialized P-1 Cro-mo... with Funn 48's, and an 8-inch rotor...box-stock otherwise.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Is that the 06 P.1? Looks pretty sick man I'll watch out for it in the CW vid... later


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> How about a FreeRide Tandem?


As long as I'm not in back


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

that is indeed an '06...


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## stinky ho (Dec 9, 2004)

Combined they cover what I am able to do.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

What wheelset is that? More specifically, those spokes look super fat... I dig it.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> What wheelset is that? More specifically, those spokes look super fat... I dig it.


If you are talking to me, they are Mavic Crossmax SX's.


----------



## bsphere (Jul 10, 2004)

2006 Yeti AS-X raw medium frame w/ fox dhx 5.0
2006 Marzocchi 66RC2X 170mm
E13 DRS dual ring chainguide
Shimano Saint brakes
FSA Pig Onepointfive headset
Sun Ringle Singletrack rims on formula hubs
Maxxis Minion 2.35 rear / 2.5 front tires
Truvativ Hussfelt handlebar, cranks, stem


----------



## POE Racing (May 30, 2007)

Here is my current ride, at least untill we finish development of the new Active Force Foundation rides later this summer:
This is an older version of the Grove design that is now being built in Canada. A couple of weeks ago I decided to tear the bike apart and painstakingly measure every single piece so I could model it in Solidworks. This allows me to make drawings of everything so I can get spare parts made easier.
Spec:

Chris King Headset, Alex front 24", 6.1D rear 26", Phil Woods Hubs, Hayes 9 brakes, Race Face bars, ODI Grips, Kenda John Tomac Signature Series, Grove sitski seat, Judas Priest Sticker!!!!!!!

Go to this thread to ask questions:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=303458

Enjoy...


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

That is sick!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*06 7point*

I havn't posted up my lil beast

06 7point3
Super T 
Rockshox Pearl 3.1
Hayes 9 HD
Mallets
Truvativ all around 
WTB Dual duty FR
errrrmm yeah thats it. 
and lots of tires to chose from. 
Bike cost: around 1100
Upgrades 500+ so far


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


>


Where are the pictures of the girl that posed with it last time?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I havn't posted up my lil beast
> 
> 06 7point3
> Super T
> ...


what a POS


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

might as well add mine to the mix then, since i clowned on grant

the xc bike









the DH bike...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

SJensen said:


> might as well add mine to the mix then, since i clowned on grant
> 
> the DH bike...
> 
> ...


YOu got it backwards. Your lightest bike is the XC bike...

(btw its not right that your v10 is lighter than ur bullit, NOT RIGHT)


----------



## karlsu (Mar 24, 2007)

my new beast


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Freeeeeeeee!


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

how do you like that thing mudd? ive got the oppertunity to trade the v10 frame for a vp free and swap parts. i need something i can pedal up and dh with the best of em b/c i need to cut down to one bike.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Yakuza:


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Not very good pics but heres my vp free. 


















































Fooling around...


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

2006 diamondback xts moto, manitou travis triple, manitou 6 way swinger shock, dangerboy tank stem, truvativ holzfeller cranks, hayes 9 carbon brakes, easton flatboy pedals, kenda nevegals 2.5 front and rear. This bike is so much fun!!!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

*My Shova LT*

Why not!


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is the build:

Bottlerocket(small) - Custom powdercoated
Marzocchi 66rcx2 (Works)
Cane Creek Double XC Headset
Syncros DS28 Rims laced with DT Spokes/Nipples on Hope Pro 2 Hubs
Michelin 2.5 16/Michelin 2.6 24
Saint Brakes w/ Dangerboy Levers & Goodridge Lines
Saint Cranks
e13 32 Special Guide with 32T chainring
Crank Brothers 50/50 pedals
SRAM Hollowpin Chain
SRAM XO Rear Der.
SRAM X9 Shifter
SRAM PG-980 Cassette 11-32
Thomson elite seatpost
WTB Race saddle
Hope seatbinder
DEITY 31.8 Bars
DEITY 31.8 Stem
ODI Grips w/ Dangerboy Caps


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice Br!!!!!!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Very nice Br!!!!!!


ya really nice


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> ya really nice


siick powder coat :thumbsup:


----------



## cplax22 (May 6, 2007)

hey where'd you get that your BR powdercoated at? ive been lookin into gettin one custom powdercoated too. how much did tha tcomplete bike cost ya? sick setup


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

my demo 7/8 









​


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

Everyone on this thread has sweet bikes... just think about how profitable the MTB industry is


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

Love the Coves


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

*Cdale Judge Dh*

Just received my frame and fork:cornut:


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

cplax22 said:


> hey where'd you get that your BR powdercoated at? ive been lookin into gettin one custom powdercoated too. how much did tha tcomplete bike cost ya? sick setup


Call or email Allen @ www.dropnzone.com The powder was 160 + I paid $40 extra to get a clear coat and it was worth it...Allen will take care of you good, I live on the other side of the country and he hit the color and everythign right on spot


----------



## Dapperdownhiller (Jun 7, 2007)

2006 V-10
Full XO Drive Train
Saint Cranks
MRP
Sunn MTX Camo 36H
Blue Hadley 102point Hubs
Ti Rear Shock spring


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

mforest said:


> my demo 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is the mist beautiful demo ive ever seen, and i dont usually like demos:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks, i like it alot, its working out really great. its a demo 7 with an intergrated headset and a machined shock mount to compensate for the a 8 3/4 shock and the 888. so i got a demo 8 with a lower bb ( 14.25 ) and a steeper head angle (45.5). perfect race geo.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is my 06 big hit, i have upgraded almost everything.

06 Travis 203mm
FOX DHX 5
Mavic 823 tubeless
race Face Diablous Cranks
etc etc


----------



## molina (May 12, 2007)

check out my vpfree & RM7


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

molina said:


> check out my vpfree & RM7


 Even though those RM7s are a tank, I was surprised how smooth the rear suspension was when riding one.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

mattaphore said:


> how bout a FS Tandem bike? jk


Ohh god, leave it to Ellsworth to put a freakin air shock on A TWO PERSON BIKE!

He can't make a single person frame that doesn't crack, can't imagine this one will hold up much better.

I can just picture someone's head longed FAR up anothers ass upon the frame folding in two.


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

Mine


----------



## jackhorner (Mar 31, 2007)

My new race rig...Holy Moly she fast:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

*My Large JUDGE*

I've posted these to the Cannondale thread but I was thinking why not show my beuaty here as well.

Cannondale Judge DH:























































The XC tyres where removed after the first day of test runs (and 3 pinch flats:madman: )
Also the front derailleur,E-13 DRS and the 2 RaceFace discs have been removed and a single 42 tooth disc with an E-13 SRS has been put in their place.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

03' Bullit that I re-painted


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

my new toy.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

> my new toy.


now i only wish i had the money for that, but it looks like i'm just gunna have to for an STP2. Unless u guys know of an FR/DH bike for $800 besides Iron Horses.


----------



## zubster89 (Apr 1, 2006)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> I've posted these to the Cannondale thread but I was thinking why not show my beuaty here as well.
> 
> Cannondale Judge DH:
> 
> ...


First off I just wanted to say what a sick rig 
Are those Odi Rogue Lock-On Grips in red? Where the heck did you get those? I would buy them in a hearbeat.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> I've posted these to the Cannondale thread but I was thinking why not show my beuaty here as well.
> 
> Cannondale Judge DH:
> 
> ...


just shat myself


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

^ those are some sweet ars color schemes, especially on the first one, which i believe is a 'dale Chase. Where did u get all those blue parts?


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

newagebiker said:


> ^ those are some sweet ars color schemes, especially on the first one, which i believe is a 'dale Chase. Where did u get all those blue parts?[/QUOTE
> 
> I got the bike with a couple blue parts on it. I got pretty much everything else online. The bike originally wasn't a single speed. It even had a front deraileur on it, wtf? I found the blue chain at a local bike shop.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

well watevs i guess i'm gunna have to look around.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

newagebiker said:


> well watevs i guess i'm gunna have to look around.


blue wheelsmith spoke nipples (ride-this.com)
blue oddessy cielinski pedals ( jensonusa.com)
blue salsa seat post clamp (???)
jagwire blue brake cable 50ft roll(????)
the chain is made by KMC ( local bike shop)
blue odi lock on clamps (jensonusa)
you could also get blue brake levers (dangerboy or straighline)
i just went with black ones


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

i'm fully gunna pinp my STP2 once i get it. then i plan to get a Doberman Pinscher. damn i cant wait.


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

my ecd and dawg deluxe.










my ecd!


----------



## brjknns (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is my baby, I LOVE HER SO MUCH!


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

zubster89 said:


> First off I just wanted to say what a sick rig
> Are those Odi Rogue Lock-On Grips in red? Where the heck did you get those? I would buy them in a hearbeat.


Thanks for your thumbs up of my beauty as for the ODIs:

ODI Rogue MTB Lock-On

ODI Ruffian MTB Lock-On

List of ODI

:thumbsup:


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmn, You should  pretty bike, second norco i like so much.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

k.kazantzoglou said:


> I've posted these to the Cannondale thread but I was thinking why not show my beuaty here as well.
> 
> Cannondale Judge DH:
> 
> ...


Woooooaaa, such a beauty !


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

Gemini said:


> Woooooaaa, such a beauty !


Thanks but your '06 Judge is a beauty too:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2004)

My Schwinn Straight 8. She's old, but takes what i give her


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my Ibex Zone... currently in the works as you can see in the pic...


----------



## FyrFytrRyan (Feb 8, 2006)

name my bike.. some people have a hard time figuring it out.


----------



## zspecial (Nov 23, 2004)

Cortina


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

it's like willy wonkas chocolate factory, santa's elves workshop, or a wet dream to see all these sweet bike's 

;+q


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*a pic of me on my new dh rig*

 
photo from craig harrison

http://harrisoncreative.com/harrisoncreative/Design.html


----------



## Skibum00 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Here's my ride*


----------



## FyrFytrRyan (Feb 8, 2006)

zspecial said:


> Cortina


well that didn't take long.. lol.


----------



## GravityD (Jun 3, 2007)

....


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

how come those 888's look like they have 5 inches of travel? did you adjust the bottom clamp or what?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dh_rider. said:


> how come those 888's look like they have 5 inches of travel? did you adjust the bottom clamp or what?


probably spacers in the fork...


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Kingfisher


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

2006 jamis diablo w/ manitou revox, still waiten to be built up


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

my new 07 sx trial


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

new 07 sx trial


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

'06 Iron Horse 7.3


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

update to CB Mallet M and fresh cleaned after a hard Day in Chatel France!!


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

8664 said:


> update to CB Mallet M and fresh cleaned after a hard Day in Chatel France!!


Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

gop427 said:


> Kingfisher


bro thats nice the police is a sweet touch


----------



## Gelbwurstbrot (Jul 31, 2004)

after a long day at Morzine


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My Schwinn Straight 8. She's old, but takes what i give her


so, how does this suspension work? to me it looks like the shock is hooked up wrong but idk


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

scorpionsf said:


> so, how does this suspension work? to me it looks like the shock is hooked up wrong but idk


It's a pull shock.


----------



## deadweb (Mar 19, 2006)

Got back from morzine Wednesday and pissed to be back at work! My highline in 8" mode, bottom of the mossettes chair - bring on next season!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

deadweb said:


> Got back from morzine Wednesday and pissed to be back at work! My highline in 8" mode, bottom of the mossettes chair - bring on next season!
> 
> View attachment 287970


    
this wednesday Morzine? 
i was on the same day two valleys more Nord-Ost chatel and avorriaz!!
i got the same dirt on my perp!


----------



## deadweb (Mar 19, 2006)

yup this week - was there for just under a week. We were super lucky with the weather and had some wicked runs down to the chatel bike park, blues and rocks, rocked on Monday


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my favorites are avorriaz blue and red track!! and the upper track in chatel.


----------



## deadweb (Mar 19, 2006)

the SX red trail, with the ladder / gap jump? that rocks for sure.. All the rinding is good there - did you goto morgins and do the black run?


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't remember if I've allready posted my bike here or not, but here it is:


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

VPX's are soo sexy!

Why is it so clean though??

Awesome bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> VPX's are soo sexy!
> 
> Why is it so clean though??
> 
> Awesome bike! :thumbsup:


If you look closely, you can see the bubbles of soap in the ground.


----------



## sworksrob (Jul 4, 2006)

*Gawd! All these bling bling bikes!*

Better post the new(old) Giant Team DH!

Got the frame for 1/3 of the retail price. Was happy with that!

Going with the bling on the goldie looking chain!
Sorry about the pedals! But it is for charity!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

heres mine i luv it


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Pardon me for asking but... What is it!?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

its a huge picture. he loves it.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

its an old bullit


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

*New VP Free build*

just finished building it


----------



## DMC187 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just finished...


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

hot dang! be sure to add it to the thread in the transition forum too! gotta revive that thread with such beauts as these ^^. looking good!


----------



## DMC187 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, and I will!:thumbsup:



coiler8 said:


> hot dang! be sure to add it to the thread in the transition forum too! gotta revive that thread with such beauts as these ^^. looking good!


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Here is an updated picture of my bike with some new wheels.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

novato kid said:


> Here is an updated picture of my bike with some new wheels.


one of my dream bikes


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

yup hes right its a bullit (not that hard to tell)


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

new and old
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6584102
[IMG]http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6584098


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

My Vp-free with a 2008 Fox 40:


----------



## oldjoe38 (May 16, 2007)

wheres the sessions?


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

heres mine, not completely done, but pretty damn close..


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Mines finally done except Im waiting on an black Evil bashgaurd and Salsa QR seatpost clamp.
White Azonic wheels and heavy tires-42 lb
Uncut seatpost









Black 729/Hadley with lighter tires-40 lb
Cut seatpost


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

My gay haro


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Transition Blindside


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

kntr said:


> Mines finally done except Im waiting on an black Evil bashgaurd and Salsa QR seatpost clamp.


Hey you stoled my rims  Love the gold Hadleys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> Hey you stoled my rims  Love the gold Hadleys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


They are a couple years old but ridden only a few times. The rear is still a 108pt too.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

kntr said:


> They are a couple years old but ridden only a few times. The rear is still a 108pt too.


I run the same wheelset and they have been bombproof , both hubs and wheelbuild.
I have several seasons on them and all I've had to do is replace a couple spokes in the rear when I shoved the draileaur into them. But I keep them maintained and true'd well. About to replace my first set of bearings in the rear., but I got the rear hub used. And its 108pt as well


----------



## eknomf (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's my old 9.5(for sale) and new Shocker


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Boot (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Strale (Sep 11, 2007)

....


----------



## Strale (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's my rig.

Fork, handlebar and cranks will soon be replaced.


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*my 07 stinky*

:thumbsup:


----------



## evolutionbike (Jan 19, 2005)

Commencal Supreme DH


----------



## mario.broo (Sep 21, 2007)

zumbi f-44, I rode it for some time....


----------



## Xcelrr8 (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's my rig


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

MattP. said:


> Transition Blindside


How do you like it?


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

buckoW said:


>


How's the ride? People cursed how the susp worked on old octanes. How are the new hotties?


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Weight weenies attack :lol: :
Stinky - 37.3 lbs

With old hubs, pedals, rear derraileur & shifter:









In action in present state:









Specs:
- rear shock Fox DHX Air 5.0
- fork: Fox 36 Van RC2
- stem: Planet X Goliath 31.8"
- bar: Truvativ Holzfeller
- brakes: Formula Oro K24 with 8" rotors
- shifters: SRAM Rocket grip shift on the left and SRAM X.7 trigger on the right
- seatpost: Truvativ XR - two bolt clamp version
- saddle: Fizik Nisene Ti rails
- crankset: Shimano Hone 22-36-Blackspire alloy bashring
- chainguide: Blackspire Dewlie
- pedals: Truvativ Holzfeller flat or Shimano PD-M646
- front derraileur: Shimano Deore
- rear derraileur: SRAM X.9 mid cage
- chain: Shimano Deore
- cassette: Shimano XT 11-32
- hubs: Hope Pro II 20mm front, QR rear, 32 hole
- spokes: Sapim Leader 2.0mm
- rims: Alex Supra D Pro
- tires: Kenda Nevegal 2.5" DH casing Stick-E front and Tioga DH 2.3" rear

Marko


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's my bycycle with the new forkie:










Roco coming soon!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

My Uzzi VPX, also with a brand spankin' new 66....


----------



## doctor z (Oct 4, 2007)

*custom ride*

Here's my ride a custom build from a used bike wich i turn into a full fledgd dh bike with more than 9 inch in the back and a nice manitou travis in the front with a nice set of avid juicy disc brake custom seat too work well and save my balls more then once in its 2 first ride let me know what you think
cant seem to download so here the link to my page on my site


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

doctor z said:


> Here's my ride a custom build from a used bike wich i turn into a full fledgd dh bike with more than 9 inch in the back and a nice manitou travis in the front with a nice set of avid juicy disc brake custom seat too work well and save my balls more then once in its 2 first ride let me know what you think
> cant seem to download so here the link to my page on my site


Looks Retarded ! like a Walmart kids bike thats trying to look like the real thing .

sorry just my .02


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> My Uzzi VPX, also with a brand spankin' new 66....


What 66's are on that RC2X? I'm looking at getting that model. How much did you pay for those?


----------



## doctor z (Oct 4, 2007)

actually your right it is a piece of crap from wal mart aka Dyno mtb i modified it because its was made out of steel and its build to be durable it ride nice but still way too short for me my next project will be a full fledge dh rig that i will make myself using real tubing and real steal from a bicycle part supplier just waiting for fund and time to do so but on this crappy bike the swingarm i did myself its awefully stiff like hell i could have left it as is but i added a full rear triangle to make sure 
thanks for your opinions dude i like your honesty hope youll visit my site more often to see my next real bike not a recycle piece of crap the name will remain doh!
http://chaosmtbcycles.tripod.com/


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

04 rig, still going strong. The fork is an 03 Stratos, put a new seal kit in 2 years ago. The entire bike keeps getting sent to hell and back and keeps on going!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

doctor z said:


> Here's my ride a custom build from a used bike wich i turn into a full fledgd dh bike with more than 9 inch in the back and a nice manitou travis in the front with a nice set of avid juicy disc brake custom seat too work well and save my balls more then once in its 2 first ride let me know what you think
> cant seem to download so here the link to my page on my site


WTF is that? Head angle looks super steep.

Just may be the ugliest bike on MTBR


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

double post


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

mario.broo said:


> zumbi f-44, I rode it for some time....


Ti frame? That is VERY NICE


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

doctor z said:


> Here's my ride a custom build from a used bike wich i turn into a full fledgd dh bike with more than 9 inch in the back and a nice manitou travis in the front with a nice set of avid juicy disc brake custom seat too work well and save my balls more then once in its 2 first ride let me know what you think
> cant seem to download so here the link to my page on my site


Wtfff

S-Type rims
Manitou Travis
Avid Code and Hayes 9
Walmart frame?

:nono:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Wtfff
> 
> S-Type rims
> Manitou Travis
> ...


wowwowwewow we forgot the couchlike seat


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yessir, bender seat


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

novato kid said:


> How do you like it?


Amazing! Only have two runs at Downieville on it, but it's gonna be a fun ride. Hopefully will be able to go to Northstar this weekend and really test her out!


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

MattP. said:


> Amazing! Only have two runs at Downieville on it, but it's gonna be a fun ride. *Hopefully will be able to go to Northstar this weekend and really test her out!*


We Best. haha


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Xcelrr8, what is with the ST/TT brace on that frame, is it dented or kinked? just thought it looked a bit odd upon first glance. 


and welcome to the forums Doctor Z, you seem to be doin' your own thing there, which I can respect, even though it seems a few others cannot... just realize that the welcoming committee here isn't always that harsh. Some people just can't get it into their head that not always having the coolest namebrand parts out of the catalog, doesn't necessarily make the owner just as "uncool", etc... Riding bikes is fun, leave it at that.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Knolly Delirium T*

Best bike I've ever owned/ridden, period.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

norbar said:


> How's the ride? People cursed how the susp worked on old octanes. How are the new hotties?


These aren`t comparable to the Octanes. The suspension is nicely progressive to help traction, bottoming and pop out of corners. You can adjust the chain stay length (43 - 44cm) with different dropouts. The head angle is adjustable from 64, 65 and 66 degrees. It has an incredibly stiff rear end and pedals really well. Personally, I love this bike. I don`t want to ride anything else.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

idaho biker 90 said:


> What 66's are on that RC2X? I'm looking at getting that model. How much did you pay for those?


2007 RC2X. I picked it up on a blowout sale for $530. I don't have any impressions of it yet compared to the Boxxer Ride I had on there because I just installed the 66 and haven't ridden yet....


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

dowst said:


> Ti frame? That is VERY NICE


Nah, name coressponds to frame hardware, this shown is the $$$ version with Ti hardware.


----------



## CovicRacing (May 7, 2007)

dowst said:


> Ti frame? That is VERY NICE


The "Ti" actually refers to the axle pivots and hardware (as gruczniak suggests). The frame material is 7020 aluminum. The Ti parts are offered as an $150 upgrade over the stock steel Hardware and Axle spec.

More info can be found here:

http://zumbi.pl/english/f44.php


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine


----------



## MarkyMark07 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine on the right


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Here are a couple of the bikes I own/have owned

*My Ellsworth Joker*










*My Fat Possum*(6" travel light FR)


























*My Session 77*


















































*My Session 10*


































*My M3*


























-Kevin


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

bmxconvert said:


> Here are a couple of the bikes I own/have owned
> 
> *My Ellsworth Joker*
> 
> ...


thats alota bikes


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Dude, are you like a teenage millionaire?


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

drakan said:


> Dude, are you like a teenage millionaire?


Nope. I'm neither. I'm not a teenager, I'm 20 almost 21. I look young for my age, that picture was taken early spring '07 for reference.

I've also been a full-time certified proffesional bike mechanic for the last 3 1/2 years. I get nice deals on parts so I build lots of bikes for myself. Theres usually a build up every 6 months.

-Kevin


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*my rig*

updated wit da new 07- 66 sl 1 ata on her, yeah nuggah:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

last of the Gran Mal's...


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

try again...


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll play...it now has the white 08 40's on the front and a Ti spring on the 08 DHX...i'll post pics of it later..


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

I wish I wasnt broke and could put some money into my x7 to make it more worthy.


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

i agree i wish i had money or as many bikes as bmxconvert


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

wow that is a sick stab
:thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My 2008 rig not done yet and the rims, stem,bars and fork are gonna change.


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

One of the nicest paint jobs on a frame dude..... That a nice rig clock what upgrades you doing?? I am not a big deemax fan but they would look killer on that frame, or some white Syncros DP 32 with Gold Hadleys... Bling Bling


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

doctor z said:


> Here's my ride a custom build from a used bike wich i turn into a full fledgd dh bike with more than 9 inch in the back and a nice manitou travis in the front with a nice set of avid juicy disc brake custom seat too work well and save my balls more then once in its 2 first ride let me know what you think
> cant seem to download so here the link to my page on my site


Yours chain's too short


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thx I love it . I had a black 07 and this is way better looking . Plus this year they changed the chainstays and shaved some weight.

I plan on changing the stem to thomson x4 50mm , the bars to 31.8 race face diablos I have the smaller ones on my enduro and they handle all the freeriding I can dish out so the 31.8 will handle my extreme side I think. I will be swapping my specialized lo pro mags from my enduro over and plan on either deemax or might go industry9 with custom white 5.1's and gold trimmings but if that don't fly. I will go with wht AM DS28 Rim and hopes or hadley hubs. Last but not least the for will be totem or marz 66rc3 with the stickers removed.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Eh, don't have pictures of the others.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

mine...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

buckoW said:


> mine...


your gambler is bad ass can we see a close up of the HT?


----------



## hardkorps (Apr 3, 2004)

*06 Norco Shore*

Built up custom from the frame


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

Will, your coiler is sick, what do you ride on your it? im guessing urban from the 24s and tyres


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I had other tires too. Those Hookworms were stupid, I got them for free. The Coiler saw a bit of everything. "Big" DJs, northshore, DH, trails, street. The rear end was pretty rigid, it only gave way on the big hits. It had a ProPedal Vanilla R that I tuned. At the time, it was kind of progressive. I built it before there were really any dedicated slopestyle rigs.

The frame and some of the parts have since been sold. I've got a few new rigs and a couple of projects. No pictures though.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Eh, don't have pictures of the others.


Clean your room poor kitty wants to watch TV & it's all blocked off.


----------



## Spastik Slingkee (Nov 22, 2005)

> Clean your room poor kitty wants to watch TV & it's all blocked off.


hahaha, the cat does look funny


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Both the cats are really afraid of the bikes. So they always sneak over and paw at it and then run away.


----------



## frankfurt (Jul 30, 2007)

mine


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Both the cats are really afraid of the bikes. So they always sneak over and paw at it and then run away.


Thats because you chase them around the green grass on your bike in circles instead of straight lines.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Spastik Slingkee said:


> hahaha, the cat does look funny


JMP this Sun :thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Big Pun:









Bully:










Tizzle:


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> your gambler is bad ass can we see a close up of the HT?


here you go....
64°, 65° or 66° (65° with a straight sleeve)









this one shows that there isn`t a weld under the HT like most bikes with the integrated gusset design and you can also see how the frame curves inward to increase turning radius.









rear end is stiff with the mix of forged-monocoque box design housing the pivots









I love the geometry the most about this bike.


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

my little baby doesn't look so nice and clean as your bikes but it's very happy for the big rides she has here in Peru:



I have to thank Lorraine Blancher, 2006 world masters champion for the wheels!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

buckoW said:


> here you go....
> 64°, 65° or 66° (65° with a straight sleeve)
> 
> 
> ...


that thing looks so rigid! wow, really dig how all the main tri pivots are placed on one cnc'ed piece to keep it from deforming or twisting... countersunk pivots too. Very smooth. That ht/gusset piece is so trick too. That is a nice frame. Seems so hard to get Scott products in North America though, at least since the mtb craze of the early 90's anyway...


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

*My Ride*

Here is mine 
07 YETI 303
headly Hubs 
Alex rims 
Hope Moto six breaks 
Fox 40 
tompson post 
Danger boy stem
2 upgrades are yet to come 
xtr shadow rear mech and Crank bros new cobalt DH crank


----------



## bobino (May 15, 2007)

if only i had one


----------



## RSutton1223 (Aug 22, 2006)

Why not...

My "do-it-all" 6" Ciclon (Picture taken w/90mm stem instead of the 70mm)










I don't get many action pictures.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

nice demo, i like the murdered out black look


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Heres my custom swd 216 dh bike, khs dj200 hardtail, and both bikes


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

*Oldie but a goodie*

i'm thinking of dropping some real $$ to get it at 43 pounds


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ScBullitFr3rider said:


> i'm thinking of dropping some real $$ to get it at 43 pounds


That frame looks really busy. Lot's of jumbled metal.

Dope ride nonetheless, I think it's just the camera angle that gives off the busy vibe.


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

dowst said:


> That frame looks really busy. Lot's of jumbled metal.
> Dope ride nonetheless, I think it's just the camera angle that gives off the busy vibe.


Yea i agree, that whole entire bottom bracket/shock cradle area is very impressive, it definitely took alot of creativity and machining.. demo 9's are overkill for most riders which is true for me too, but it's nice having a big security blanket underneath of ya..Inspires a little more confidence in my opinion.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

clockwork said:


> My 2008 rig not done yet and the rims, stem,bars and fork are gonna change.


Thats a hot sx trail!!!:thumbsup: I see you put the front brake cable through the stem how do you do that or what stem do you use and what stem are u gonna buy???


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dude... there's no front brake on that bike...


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

dowst said:


> wow that is a sick stab
> :thumbsup:


THanks!!! it's a lot of fun!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Dude... there's no front brake on that bike...


lol yeah it was on my enduro during those pics. I have the old xt m755 brakes on the enduro and a new marz fork on the enduro which is postmount . I didn't have the adapter for the m755's yet.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Are the old m755's good brakes?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Man, I love the look of Demo's, they're just WAY TO FVCKING EXPENSIVE.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

clockwork said:


> lol yeah it was on my enduro during those pics. I have the old xt m755 brakes on the enduro and a new marz fork on the enduro which is postmount . I didn't have the adapter for the m755's yet.


It's just that kid was asking how you routed the hose through the steer tube... When there is not hose... or brake...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Are the old m755's good brakes?


Absolutely . So far they have been the best brakes I have used and people say they are as good as the hope m4's even though they are the same design . The modulation is sweet and they have tons of power. Most who have them swear by them. They are even better than my hayes stroker trails, new xt and hayes nines by far.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's just that kid was asking how you routed the hose through the steer tube... When there is not hose... or brake...


lol I didn't notice that until now .Somehow I missed that post.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Absolutely . So far they have been the best brakes I have used and people say they are as good as the hope m4's even though they are the same design . The modulation is sweet and they have tons of power. Most who have them swear by them. They are even better than my hayes stroker trails, new xt and hayes nines by far.


sweet, m755's are what im usin


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

clockwork said:


> lol yeah it was on my enduro during those pics. I have the old xt m755 brakes on the enduro and a new marz fork on the enduro which is postmount . I didn't have the adapter for the m755's yet.


wow im stupid i saw the rotor and asumed that the cable went through the head tube and you couldnt see the hose


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

the beast from the east 18.8kg :thumbsup:


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Beast indeed! 
That thing needs a bigger swing arm!

How does the 888 WC preform on the fast stutter (and medium) bumps?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

super plush!! better than any other fork like fox40rc2 boxxer wc


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

yo quazi how does that thing preform? i'm looking into getting one of those, but need some input.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

mine and a buds.


----------



## tunelvision (Oct 1, 2007)

*late to the game.*

Am I the only cheap guy here?.....around 43 lbs or so does the trick for me. 2007 Ironhorse Yakuza Ojiki


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Last Gran Mal to hit the dirt*

This took a long time, but here you go....


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

wookie freeride said:


> This took a long time, but here you go....


Ed?


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

Ed who??? No Ed here.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

8664 said:


> the beast from the east 18.8kg :thumbsup:


Very nice, that roco fits that frame perfect!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Absolutely . So far they have been the best brakes I have used and people say they are as good as the hope m4's even though they are the same design . The modulation is sweet and they have tons of power. Most who have them swear by them. They are even better than my hayes stroker trails, new xt and hayes nines by far.


not the same design... the xt's are waaaay more progressive. If i remeber correctly, the M4s have one set of pistons that are a smidgen bigger then the others... on the xt's one set is significantly larger then the other. fluid dynamics dictates that the pistons on the M4s would engage roughly the same time, or ever so slightly delayed.

on the xt's the smaller set engages first, then after a greater pressure is produced the second set kick in giving the massive power we've come to love, along with killer modulation. personally, after owning 3 sets of xt m755s and two sets of m4s, the xt blows the m4s out of the water.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Garbanzo proof*

:thumbsup: Service Pack 5


----------



## AndyBroke (Nov 20, 2007)

I bet you haven't seen one of these:


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

AndyBroke said:


> I bet you haven't seen one of these:


I've seen that one. I hope its burlier than it looks in real. Do not get me wrong i like ghost products, but that one ther looks fragile. I only had a chance to look at it not ride it so i hope its ok.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Got a this baby for just $1,000 dollars. Used to be owned by a Marzocchi employee. So far I have changed the tires to Maxxis Minion DHF (front) and High Roller (Back) both of which are 2.7 Super Tackys. I also swapped a non setback Truvativ Double seatpost from my other ride as well as change the Marzocchi Integrated stem to the shorter '06 888 stem. 

The bike eats downhills like a hungry hog! It's a fat boy that likes to jump and urges you to take the gnarliest trails with reckess abandon. It's pig heavy at 45 lbs bathroom scale but is very stable with speed. Also the Gustav brakes are phenominally strong. It has relegated my KHS FR2000 to AM riding.

Here is the pic of my MC Shockwave 9.5: I'll post more pics as soon as i get the chance


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

nickgto said:


> Got a this baby for just $1,000 dollars. Used to be owned by a Marzocchi employee. So far I have changed the tires to Maxxis Minion DHF (front) and High Roller (Back) both of which are 2.7 Super Tackys. I also swapped a non setback Truvativ Double seatpost from my other ride as well as change the Marzocchi Integrated stem to the shorter '06 888 stem.
> 
> The bike eats downhills like a hungry hog! It's a fat boy that likes to jump and urges you to take the gnarliest trails with reckess abandon. It's pig heavy at 45 lbs bathroom scale but is very stable with speed. Also the Gustav brakes are phenominally strong. It has relegated my KHS FR2000 to AM riding.
> 
> Here is the pic of my MC Shockwave 9.5: I'll post more pics as soon as i get the chance


Sweet ride! I would love to take a spin on a MC Shockwave 9.5!

-Kevin


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

My Yeti AS-X. Great for freeride/DH, but pedals like a beast.


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is mine. Cannondale Gemini 900. Got 5050xx pedals and a blackspire stinger


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe a close-up?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

*Mine:*
06 IH Kumicho
06 Marz SuperT RCV
*Soon to have:*
08 DHX5
Avid Codes/Hayes Strokers/Hope Something


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are some better pics .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

Guess I'll post mine too.


----------



## saul (Apr 20, 2007)

Commençal Supreme DH 08


















S


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't think those pictures are big enough :lol:


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Maybe a close-up?


You talkin to me?


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

My new 08 Blindside.


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

*NICOLAI now*

heres mine the black ufo st, plus the ones from the guys on the team!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought I already did this, but I forgot. Here's my current "main bike":

2008 Bottlerocket large 
Cane Creek DB with Ti spring
2006 Marzocchi 66 RC2X
Cane Creek Double XC flush headset
Syncros stem w/Race Face Diabolus bars
Saint Brakes
X9 shifter w/ XO rear der. XTR 11-23
Saint 170 cranks w/ Gamut P40 38t Sram 971 chain
Syncros stainless mental pedals
Camo I-Sky with Titec I-beam Scoper
Hadley's w/ Mavic 823's
Maxxis UST Minion DHF/Highroller


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*the beast from the east*

the best from the best
Cannondale judge WC 2007 18.6KG
Cannondale saith:
JUDGE
Forecasting the unpredictable is no easy task. With 220 mm of staged travel and 'bomb-proof' construction, the Cannondale JUDGE is built to drop the gavel on anything in its path. An 83 mm, one-piece BB pivot adds strength and stiffness. Our suspension design engineers hold the key to the best suspension testing in the industry-fine tuning each machine for its intended purpose. They must be right. The JUDGE is already a World Cup winning design.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

It does have a front brake now. Yes, it is a singlespeed.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow patineto, that is a serious weapon! What is the purpose of the "bracket" mounted above the remote resevoir?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

deadweb said:


> the SX red trail, with the ladder / gap jump? that rocks for sure.. All the rinding is good there - did you goto morgins and do the black run?


no, thats a hardcore NS trail that i never see before!!!
i was only one time on this trail but 4 years a go.. if you look up side on the left side of the chairlift...


----------



## richy_a2r (Jul 13, 2006)

mine.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

richy_a2r said:


> mine.


alright you win. That is the sexiest Dh machine on this thread, not to mention the most expensive. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

can we get the specs?


----------



## richy_a2r (Jul 13, 2006)

speclist

frame: Intense Special Operation CoMmand 08 (s)
fork: RockShox BoXXer World Cup 07
shock: Fox DHX 5
bar: Easton EA70
headset: Syntace SuperSpin
stem: e.13 Ali
rear brake: Hope Moto V2 vented
front brake: Hope Moto V2 vented
saddle: Nero Carbon
seatpost: Thomson Elite
chainguide: e13 LG1
pedals: Wellgo MG1
chain: shimano
cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-23
chain: e.13 Guide Ring 38t
crankset: Shimano XTR 07
rear der.: Sram X.9 06 ultra-short cage
triggers: Sram X.9 07
tubes: Schwalbe X-Light (130g/Stück)
tires: Maxxis Minion 1ply 2.5"

weight: 16,31kg


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

richy_a2r said:


> speclist
> 
> frame: Intense Special Operation CoMmand 08 (s)
> fork: RockShox BoXXer World Cup 07
> ...


Danke!


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

my new mongoose black diamond double


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

richy_a2r what wheels do u have? its doesn't say in your spec list! btw sweeet bike!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

8664 said:


> the best from the best
> Cannondale judge WC 2007 18.6KG
> Cannondale saith:
> JUDGE
> Forecasting the unpredictable is no easy task. With 220 mm of staged travel and 'bomb-proof' construction, the Cannondale JUDGE is built to drop the gavel on anything in its path. An 83 mm, one-piece BB pivot adds strength and stiffness. Our suspension design engineers hold the key to the best suspension testing in the industry-fine tuning each machine for its intended purpose. They must be right. The JUDGE is already a World Cup winning design.


JUICYS?! oh mann.. i hope you're a light rider  Mine fade and fade and fade and fadeee... rotors and pads dont change a darn things. neither did goodrich line OR a re-bleeddd.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

A Grove said:


> JUICYS?! oh mann.. i hope you're a light rider  Mine fade and fade and fade and fadeee... rotors and pads dont change a darn things. neither did goodrich line OR a re-bleeddd.


i am 90kg the brake super....


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

are those road bike wheels with giant rotors in the backround?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Rollertoaster, I hope you jump off houses, cliffs, and things like this with that monster!


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

combatkimura said:


> Wow patineto, that is a serious weapon!


What happen to my pictures....!?!?

well I post them again.






































> What is the purpose of the "bracket" mounted above the remote resevoir?


The bracket is a mix of steering stop, frame protector, mount for the Avalanche reservior and also a "Tower" to run a Scott's steering damper (motorcycle part) sadlly I don't think I have any pictures of it mount it.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

patineto said:


> What happen to my pictures....!?!?
> 
> well I post them again.
> 
> The bracket is a mix of steering stop, frame protector, mount for the Avalanche reservior and also a "Tower" to run a Scott's steering damper (motorcycle part) sadlly I don't think I have any pictures of it mount it.


I only know one person who has a motorcycle bike mount. You must be Ricardo Kuhn, James Renazco's friend. Im his neighbor that was looking for new forks a while back. Is your M-pire frame still for sale?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> I only know one person who has a motorcycle bike mount. You must be Ricardo Kuhn, James Renazco's friend. Im his neighbor that was looking for new forks a while back. Is your M-pire frame still for sale?


Hi senor, are you the super dupper dude that James tell me about..!?!?

the house in front of his..!?!?

I sold my first M-pire a few months back,(I have two of them) and I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell the ones on the pictures too, I'm just to old for this type of riding, I try to convince my brain that I was capable of riding like I used to, but my body and for sure my B^lls are not the same as they used to be.

The bike is in perfect shape, In fact the whole frame got rebuild from the ground up not that long ago when I got it anodize, with all new bushing from Nicolai

Here is the frame the day I pick it up from EPS (the anodizing shop)









Here is my other bike on my way to the seaotter two years ago.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

patineto said:


> Hi senor, are you the super dupper dude that James tell me about..!?!?
> 
> the house in front of his..!?!?
> 
> ...


Yup right across form his house. But he just moved a few weeks ago. What size frame is the Nicolai?

And might i say that rack is pure genius. Ive seen some of the photos on your SMug Mug gallery and man there is some amzing stuff on there:thumbsup:


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Heres mine!! Shes a bit dirty in this pic


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My 06' Yakuza type R with some new parts. (I replaced my old Magura Liouse Freeride's with some 2007 Juicy 7's)

Future plans: Sunline v1 bar and stem, new x.9 parts and maybe a new fork.


----------



## single-track-mind (Dec 17, 2007)

*Shiny '07Judge in the Aussie summer sun*

Ninty five in the shade make's for some hot riding down here


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

patineto said:


> What happen to my pictures....!?!?
> 
> well I post them again.


They are still on page 18 post #446.

Marlas now husband used to shuttle her on a CB900F that he built a bike rack for her Yeti in the dayz. :cornut:


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

few updates to da rig


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*MC Shockwave 9.5*

I've posted a pic a couple of weeks ago but forgot to list the parts. Here it is with some updated pics.

Frame : Mountaincycle Shockwave 9.5 with Floating brake kit
Rear Shock : Romic Double 9.5 x 3.0 550 lbs spring
Front Fork : Marzocchi 2004 888R WORKS 200mm w/ cheesy front fender
Stem : Marzocchi 2006 888 integrated 53mm
Front Hub : Marzocchi QR 20mm
Rear Hub : DT Swiss Hugi FR 12 x 150mm
Spokes : DT Swiss Champions
Rims : Azonic Outlaw
Pedals : Azonic A Frame
Handlebar : Azonic DW Riser 27" 2.5 inch rise 25.4mm
Crankset : Truvativ Holzfeller 34T single chainring
Bottombracket : Truvativ ISIS
Seatpost : Truvativ XR Double 31.6mm
Brakes : Magura Gustav 210mm front 190mm rear
Tires : Maxxis Minion DHF Supertacky 2.7 front
Maxxis High Roller Supertacky 2.7 rear
Tubes : Intense DH Tubes
Saddle : SDG Grand Prix
Chain Retention : Evil SRS with Evil Bashguard
Rear Derailleur : Shimano XT M751 mid cage
Right Shifter : Shimano XT M750
Handlebars : Azonic Double Wall 2.5 inch rise
Brakes : Magura Gustav 210 front 190 rear

More Recent Pics:


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

nickgto said:


> I've posted a pic a couple of weeks ago but forgot to list the parts. Here it is with some updated pics.
> 
> Frame : Mountaincycle Shockwave 9.5 with Floating brake kit
> Rear Shock : Romic Double 9.5 x 3.0 550 lbs spring
> ...


ewwwwww.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Standard part stuff. The Nomad is more an AM ride, but for the Downieville Classic it undergoes a small revision to become more downhill oriented (different sized tires and a chainguide):


----------



## KINGFISHER1 (Dec 28, 2007)

as my name states...the Gary Fisher Kingfisher1


this is my G/F's Remedy6...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

how she sits right now with some new parts


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

first scott that looks like a dh bike. nice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

buckoW said:


> how she sits right now with some new parts


That steer tube is wild. :rockon:


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*I'll put this in here 'cause I like to look at pictures or it*

I'm sure it could handle some FR fun


----------



## Alex966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's my new bike in a month  :

The Specs: 

FRAME: 8" TRAVEL dw-link DOWNHILL FRAME, 1.5 HEADTUBE, 150MM X 12MM THRU AXLE HUB SPACING, 83MM BB SHELL, REPLACEABLE DERAILLEUR HANGER, ISCG05 CHAIN GUIDE MOUNT
 REAR SHOCK: ROCK SHOX VIVID 5.1, 9.5"x3" 300LB SPRING
 FORK: ROCK SHOX BOXXER WORLD CUP W/ FLAT CROWN, 203MM TRAVEL
 COLORS: Black
 WEIGHT: (LB) 39.9 (K) 18.1










I can't wait till I get it! :cornut:


----------



## marvindownhillerofbi (Dec 27, 2007)

kind of old but i like it


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

General Havoc said:


> I'm sure it could handle some FR fun


Nice ride. I could have swore I seen that bike yesterday on the back of a suv with 2 other cruz bikes on 40st heading towards South Mountain Sat morning. Which is where the pic looks like it was taken.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

*Yes, and No, and Yes*



clockwork said:


> Nice ride. I could have swore I seen that bike yesterday on the back of a suv with 2 other cruz bikes on 40st heading towards South Mountain Sat morning. Which is where the pic looks like it was taken.


THAT pict was taken at NORTH Mt. I did take it to SoMo on Sat. for a little climbing test.

The way it's built up it might make a good slope-style bike, but I don't gots the skillz to really find out


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

marvindownhillerofbi said:


> kind of old but i like it


Thats the first dh bike i dreamed of owning!! ahh the memories.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

*Here's mine*

Uzzi vpx
fox 40rc2
hope moto 6
mavic 823 on burtec hubs
diabolus finishing kit


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

General Havoc said:


> THAT pict was taken at NORTH Mt. I did take it to SoMo on Sat. for a little climbing test.
> 
> The way it's built up it might make a good slope-style bike, but I don't gots the skillz to really find out


 Small world huh  I was next to you guys at a stop light in a white chevy truck with an empty bike rack on the back .


----------



## Alex966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet Giant! what year is that?


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

Alex966 said:


> Here's my new bike in a month  :
> 
> The Specs:
> 
> ...


 patrick, i get my 08 intense m3 in two weeks. broke my m1 up in SB. took the heckler out today in poway. was sick!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Gaz - Are those hubs sposed to look like that?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

splatman said:


> Gaz - Are those hubs sposed to look like that?


No, there's just pink and purple mud where he lives, and the hubs happen to be the only dirty part of his bike.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

they are burgtec disco camo hubs,shamefully mounted to a squeaky clean never to see dirt ever intense uzzi vpx.


----------



## Alex966 (Dec 30, 2007)

dezul43 said:


> patrick, i get my 08 intense m3 in two weeks. broke my m1 up in SB. took the heckler out today in poway. was sick!


Dave, how'd you break your M1? I'm lookin' forward to checkin out your new M3 when you get it. I might be starting a new and better paying job this week, so i should be able to order my new 08 sunday in 3 or 4 weeks. I really hope I can!

GO CHARGERS!!!!!! WOO HOO WE'RE GOING TO INDY!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*New ride*

Here's mine, I also have it posted in the custom DH/FR Urban forum. Canfield Balance with '06 66SL.


----------



## jase76 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

splatman said:


> Gaz - Are those hubs sposed to look like that?


Yep they are the burgtec disco camo as someone says. They do look like that and i still love them/ work the same as the day i got them! The pictures were taken when it was new. Its been wet in the uk this year so its dirty and scratched from uplifts and the odd crash. 
Finally that socom is really nice - maybe one of them or m6 next


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

This years beast with some unattached upgrades still laying around...


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

really sick build on that giant.....what is that thing hanging on the cables over the downtube?...the first pic looks like it is a ginger bread man.???

Anyways, here is my bottle rocket


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

dang it...pics didnt work.....HERES A LINK https://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg58/ian_bergman/?action=view&current=ianyousuck20.jpg .......theres more in there too


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

^^^that's a nice looking br


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

igotbanned said:


> really sick build on that giant.....what is that thing hanging on the cables over the downtube?...the first pic looks like it is a ginger bread man.???


Shock guard or unless your into moto bash guard. :thumbsup:


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks pipes........dogonfr...... I'm talking about the thing hanging off of his downtube up by the headtube area...anyone know what that little brown and red thing is?


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

np....looks like a little man made out of twine


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hyprlterdr (May 4, 2007)

*Heres my Demo*

:thumbsup: 

This was taken a few day ago riding:thumbsup: 
Here is my Bike:

2007 Demo 8
Holzfeller cranks
DeeMax UST tubeless wheels
Avid Juicy 7
Chris King headset


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh that...! Here in J-land, Japanese people are F234ing crazy about things cute [ANYTHING that is cute] and they loose their bloody mind. But its a luck icon made from a piece of special tree wood and rope. My GF made me put it on lol.

BTW, your BR is great. Very specific bike there, use it well mate.:thumbsup:



igotbanned said:


> really sick build on that giant.....what is that thing hanging on the cables over the downtube?...the first pic looks like it is a ginger bread man.???
> 
> Anyways, here is my bottle rocket


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> Oh that...! Here in J-land, Japanese people are F234ing crazy about things cute [ANYTHING that is cute] and they loose their bloody mind. But its a luck icon made from a piece of special tree wood and rope. My GF made me put it on lol.
> 
> BTW, your BR is great. Very specific bike there, use it well mate.:thumbsup:


Where at in "J-land" are you located?

and yeah, you have a slick reign there, I dig those bikes.


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

this bike with a white/red boxxer world cup


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this bike looks like 22Kg.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

feanaro said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Nice rig!


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

My Haro 357 Nine


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my judge


----------



## TBob (Feb 18, 2004)

what bike is this?



patineto said:


>


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty sure its custom


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

TBob said:


> what bike is this?


It's a Nicolai M-Pire. I'm pretty sure he mentioned this...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's a Nicolai M-Pire. I'm pretty sure he mentioned this...


Something that industrial could only be Nicolai... Interesting to say the least...


----------



## b-40 (May 15, 2007)

ok here is my first attempt at a build, just got back into riding and loving every minute of it.
1999 foes downhill slammer


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*After some upgrades*

Gamut p20 will be on by the end of the weekend. 
:thumbsup: 
Couldn't be happier.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

me knew bike:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Jwind said:


> Something that industrial could only be Nicolai... Interesting to say the least...


I love M-Pire's. They've been replaced by the ION ST which is a simpler Horst link frame, but I prefer the look of the M-pire. All that detail and cnc work with awesome welds, and it's a single pivot! :skep:


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

My R9!!! Love it!!!


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

06 SUNDAY..


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Mmmmm sexy sunday!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Hers the canfield with the avy and 2.7's black/red I9 wheelset (dirty from racing last weekend) 41.8lbs









Here its 39.6 with fox and 2.5 single plys and white/red I9 wheelset









Did a few small changes.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Not normally a big fan of white, but I'm diggin' that red and white. But I'm also usually not big on commenting on another man's color combo


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Not normally a big fan of white, but I'm diggin' that red and white. But I'm also usually not big on commenting on another man's color combo


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Not normally a big fan of white, but I'm diggin' that red and white. But I'm also usually not big on commenting on another man's color combo

Also, whats the frame weight of the F1 because that bike looks alot lighter than 41


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

aparently, someone likes to repeat themselves. Just kidin.....and yeah, that is a sick canfield. How you like them formula's?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

oldscool nice foes


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

igotbanned said:


> aparently, someone likes to repeat themselves. Just kidin.....and yeah, that is a sick canfield. How you like them formula's?


Hey I changed tires and shocks for the pic!!!  
I got really bored last night I was here at work printing a wrap for a Semi Trailer till 11 pm, had to post something. Besides there wasn't any good threads going.:madman:

The formula is a sick bike, Atomic Adam and I raced this weekend in Fontucky and there was a guy from the path with one as well. Funnny thing is we were all in the same class, so there was adams blue and 2 white F1's in comp with each other. (the only canfields there)


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

> Besides there wasn't any good threads going.


Agreed. No good threads lately...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Bullcrew,
We have to ride together this summer, our bikes match. Im lovin the I9s but I havent had a lot of ride time on them yet. I finally got it down in the low 38s with 2ply tires and xc tubes.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

What rims are those I9's laced to? That's one of the sexiest bikes I've seen...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

kntr said:


> Bullcrew,
> We have to ride together this summer, our bikes match. Im lovin the I9s but I havent had a lot of ride time on them yet. I finally got it down in the low 38s with 2ply tires and xc tubes.


Ill be in the NW this summer B, we'll hook up and ride either tamaerack or something else for the weekend.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

bull crew, sorry for the miscommunication....i was talking about the guy right after you who posted the same thing three times. And by formulas, i was talking about the brakes, hence the pluralization of formula(s)......anyways sick bike


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

love those socoms


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Of course I'll find another way to post up my bike. All of the upgrades justify another pic for sure.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Isn't a Totem a little big for a Bottle Rocket? Heres my SXT

Yum.








Work in progress - STP


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

nice stp.....may i ask why you are running slicks in front with knobbies in rear?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Not running those, just needed to put a tire on the front cuz I didnt have anything else. Plan on getting some small block 8's


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

is that my slick?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

yeahz


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

wow, your wasting my tires biotch


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

*highline*

this is my new highline. new powdercoating, buts its a used frame. weighs in at 37.84.
Frame:07 Turner Highline (L) new powdercoat

Fork: 06 Rock SHox Boxxer WC

Rims:Sun Ringle MTX 36H

Hubs:Hope Pro II F&R

Seatpost: $20 special at LBS

Saddle:FUNN Camo

Cassette: Dura-ace 11-21

Chain: Dura-ace/XTR

Tires:Kenda Nevegal and Stick-E

Handlebar: Deity 31.8 (28" wide)

Brakes:Hope Mono 6 Ti 205& 175mm

R. Der.:SRAM X.0

R. Shift:SRAM X.0 trigger

Levers: Dangerboy

Headset:e.13 reducer set

Cranks:Middleburn

Guide:GAMUT

PedalsMR V8


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

downhillross13 said:


> this is my new highline. new powdercoating, buts its a used frame. weighs in at 37.84.
> Frame:07 Turner Highline (L) new powdercoat


Sweet bike those frames are awesome. :rockon:


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

yup. so far so good.


----------



## RSutton1223 (Aug 22, 2006)

Ventana El Terremoto


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Sick Turner!!!!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

coiler8 said:


> What rims are those I9's laced to? That's one of the sexiest bikes I've seen...


DT 5.1 
I had em powdercoated


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Igotbanned - What'd you do to your finger? Looks like it darn near came off! Oh yeah, your bike is tight too. :thumbsup:


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

It might not have the hot name "bling" factor of some names you guys pay way too much for but... l think it rides fantastic.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pedal Shop said:


> It might not have the hot name "bling" factor of some names you guys pay way too much for but... l think it rides fantastic.


Marins :rockon:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Marins :rockon:


yep...that's a sweet bike


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's my demo


----------



## Firebug (Jul 1, 2004)

2000 DH Team
Old school but still runs with the best!


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am putting on some Schwalbe Big Betty tires, but that is how it is setup at the moment.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's one to add,

2008 Transition Blindside


----------



## BIOMASS (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine....


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Why do you have a sunday and a socom?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> Why do you have a sunday and a socom?


Probably 1 for the weekend & the other for the weekdayz.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> Here's one to add,
> 
> 2008 Transition Blindside


That's a slick ride. 
Actually looks 10X better than I expected when I last saw them debuting that frame (haven't paid much attention since). I like the build on that, very cool ride.


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

"05 DH Team


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Firebug said:


> 2000 DH Team
> Old school but still runs with the best!


They need to bring back ano color schemes like that


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

So many sick bikes.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

OK here's my new Glory 1. That saddle is the first thing that's gonna go......


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

neverwalk said:


> OK here's my new Glory 1. That saddle is the first thing that's gonna go......


Sweet looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet looker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


^^What he said.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> OK here's my new Glory 1. That saddle is the first thing that's gonna go......


yeah, that is one crisp bike, very nice. 
I've always liked Giant for their bang for the buck, and I've had good luck with their products since the early 90's, but recently seems the less and less I pay attention to them, the more and more they catch my eye, haha.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Where do you get those blue rims? They custom? What make etc???

Thanks


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

before you start worrying about the saddle, you should get some pedals for that bad boy

the difference between "pedals" and "no pedals" will be a much bigger difference then the difference between "fat stiff uncomfortable saddle" and "different saddle"

that said, looks totally rad, i love my glory 0 hope that treats you the same!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Is the Gaint 1 a small? That thing looks short. I like it.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

No worries William, I've got Azonic mag flats, and Time Z's for when I feel like clipping in. The saddle is not a weight issue. It's a fashion issue for me. I like the silver ano color, but white parts on a bike make me crazy. Some of my crew do the whole white wheelset, white stem, white bars etc. Ughhhhh. "White is the new Black..." makes me wanna puke. 
I'll live with fork color. As you may recall, I'll probably be putting a 40 on it this summer anyway, but will ride the 66 until then. Can't wait to get on it. but it's 32 degrees and raining hard here right now.


kntr, yup thats a small size frame.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

That glory looks pimp... i think thats the first one i've seen with a single crown... XD


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

how does it ride


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I Don't Know!!!!! It's raining and about 34 degrees here right now, and has been pretty much all day. Hopefully I'll get it out tomorrow. It's killing me!!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

neverwalk said:


> I Don't Know!!!!! It's raining and about 34 degrees here right now, and has been pretty much all day. Hopefully I'll get it out tomorrow. It's killing me!!


Dude same here! Winter f*ckin sucks when your too poor to go skiing!


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

That Glory is a piece of art, especially brand new like that. As far as weather, it's about 30 degrees with a layer of ice on everything where I live.


----------



## bulletproofpenguin (Feb 3, 2008)

my ride


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

.....


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

P-Funk said:


> .....


How sick is that, damn


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

my ventana collection:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

neverwalk said:


> No worries William, I've got Azonic mag flats, and Time Z's for when I feel like clipping in. The saddle is not a weight issue. It's a fashion issue for me. I like the silver ano color, but white parts on a bike make me crazy. Some of my crew do the whole white wheelset, white stem, white bars etc. Ughhhhh. "White is the new Black..." makes me wanna puke.
> I'll live with fork color. As you may recall, I'll probably be putting a 40 on it this summer anyway, but will ride the 66 until then. Can't wait to get on it. but it's 32 degrees and raining hard here right now.
> 
> kntr, yup thats a small size frame.


haha, i'm just busting your chops, that's totally sick, I actually wish my glory was that silvery color, I like that alot more then the black and gold, glad you got it, you're gonna be stoked with it, can't wait to see how she rides with a 40 (thinkin of picking one up myself), keep me posted


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ventanadan said:


> my ventana collection:thumbsup:


Be careful running such a large spacer stack beneath the stem. I've seen a dude that managed to break off a chunk of the steer tube because of all the leverage.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1
Especially with that fork up front...thats a pure FR/DH fork and with that stack, in time somethings going to give and I dont think its going to be the fork or the bars...:thumbsup:

Sexy bikes though...



XSL_WiLL said:


> Be careful running such a large spacer stack beneath the stem. I've seen a dude that managed to break off a chunk of the steer tube because of all the leverage.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> +1
> Especially with that fork up front...thats a pure FR/DH fork and with that stack, in time somethings going to give and I dont think its going to be the fork or the bars...:thumbsup:
> 
> Sexy bikes though...


That stack does look a little precarious. Looks like you have a 7mm race on there too? That thing must be quite slack.


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Be careful running such a large spacer stack beneath the stem. I've seen a dude that managed to break off a chunk of the steer tube because of all the leverage.


i have dropped the stem since the pic was taken, thats just the only pic i have of it,
cheers


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

*my 06 demo*

my new ride


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> mine


holy crap, your bb is high.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Djponee said:


> holy crap, your bb is high.


yeah is the eye to eye to big? or other crazy stuff?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> yeah is the eye to eye to big? or other crazy stuff?


It looks like he has the shox in the high position and the fork in the top of the crowns. 
and I thought my bike had a high bb!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Djponee said:


> holy crap, your bb is high.


Yeah, it's higher than the rear axle, making it what, 14.5", 15"?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Which bike from the 24 pages are you guys talking about? The Demo?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

maybe the old school V10 with the 08' 888 on it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Which bike from the 24 pages are you guys talking about? The Demo?


Maybe the Mongoose posted by frankfurt on 10-18-2007? Just guessing based on the quoted text.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Which bike from the 24 pages are you guys talking about? The Demo?


ya the Demo the bb is high


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

heh, that is one sick demo.
just hopped over to the specialized website to check the bike out and found this.
its a 08 DEMO in purple.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

well they managed to create uglier paint for a demo, nice


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

what I can say but HOLY SH!T.


----------



## timberknoxville (May 1, 2007)

Custom SC Bullit


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

timberknoxville said:


> Custom SC Bullit


I saw that at harpers and heard that you also bought sean's stab deluxe. Are you going to be coming to windrock soon?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

that looks like one beefy bullit!!! XD


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Which bike from the 24 pages are you guys talking about? The Demo?


Yeah, the demo posted by sb1616ne


----------



## batts65 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just finished putting together my Chumba F5.... Now I just need the snow to melt.


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah, i just bought the demo two days ago, i need to switch the shock position and lower the crowns and it will me mint!!


----------



## timberknoxville (May 1, 2007)

quazi said:


> I saw that at harpers and heard that you also bought sean's stab deluxe. Are you going to be coming to windrock soon?


Yes sir i am.I'm waiting to get new gear though...I love Harpers Bikes.you will not find a better bunch of guys over there!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's the more or less finished set-up for this season, with a new wheelset (EX729's on Pro II), Marzocchi 66 SL1 ATA to replace the 888 and a PUSH for the DHX. Ti spring is on its way...


----------



## hospitalair (Jan 23, 2008)

my beauty......


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

hospitalair, I thought that was my bike for a sec! I like my brakes and shock better though


----------



## hospitalair (Jan 23, 2008)

thats sweet ride you got there what size is yours?
I like my dhx never ridden a roco before!
how do you like your 66's I just got mine still trying to tune it in.
little difficult with trying to get the right amount of air.
what head set are you using?


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

no pics but i just maxed out the credit card in upgrades =D (still in mail.
2005 bighit spec (already had)
2007 BOXXER RIDE
2008 Fox VAN R
Hayes 9 hydrolic brakes
2008 Sram X9 derailure/shifters
Sram cassete
Sram chain w/ master link
e-thirteen bash gaurd
transition revolution rims (red)
red levers
Giro rememdy cityscape (black)
marzo shorts
marzo jersey
sisixone pressure suit
roach DH leg gaurds


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is the DH bike and the XC bike


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my downhill bike


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

R9's are some of the coolest looking frames i've ever seen, and i'm totally stoked on that chumba. good stuff


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*My 08' Jamis Komodo2*

Look Mom...No shock!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

> thats sweet ride you got there what size is yours?
> I like my dhx never ridden a roco before!
> how do you like your 66's I just got mine still trying to tune it in.
> little difficult with trying to get the right amount of air.
> what head set are you using?


Thanks bro, it's a large, I'm kinda wishing I got a medium though. I REALLY like my roco, it's just pure squish! I love my 66's too, I've had em on there for about 6 months now so they're nice and broken in. The pressures are way touchy, especially when it's new. Now that mine are broken in they feel way better. I've still got the stock FSA pig reducer headset since the 1.5 66's were all sold out. I heart my bike.  lol


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

jedi said:


>


dude where was that taken?!?!? looks like a fun place to ride...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nice*



hospitalair said:


> my beauty......


I love that bike!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Finally got my 08 sx trail two all dialed in . I run it as pictured most times but have a 170mm 66rc2x and a 888 vf2 for dedicated downhill or hardcore freeride days.

Love the way this bike performs. I also know its hard to tell but the entire frame except the headtube has that bonk clear protective tape which has kept the paint chips at bay .


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

that's a beautiful bike....and u take some great pics...wish i could take pics that good


----------



## 4dsnowbike (Nov 7, 2007)

*need to do an up grade!*

been bomb'n the mountians on this trek fuel with the front sup. duct taped solid cus blew the goods out of it behind the sleds at like 60 mph,, but puts d test on kit!

any one want to put down on a real down hill'er on the snow?? been hitt'n the kickers in the terrain parks on a hard tail gaint,, can only go so big!!!

holler at D-man and he will set you up for a day of play!!

http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/333/48/ :thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

^^somebody translate this...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

renderedtoast said:


> ^^somebody translate this...


Snow bike.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cooool!*



4dsnowbike said:


> been bomb'n the mountians on this trek fuel with the front sup. duct taped solid cus blew the goods out of it behind the sleds at like 60 mph,, but puts d test on kit!
> 
> any one want to put down on a real down hill'er on the snow?? been hitt'n the kickers in the terrain parks on a hard tail gaint,, can only go so big!!!
> 
> ...


"I want my two dollaaaaaaaarrrrrsssssss!!"


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*Hows this?*



dogonfr said:


> Snow bike.


I know its not a real dh frame, but they are bikes on snow and will only go downhill










One of these seasons I will build a rear mount to fit my Norco Team DH and put it on snow!

Duane


----------



## the desmondo (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## amajeski (Dec 10, 2006)

My ridiculously overbuilt stable of bikes (for how I ride anyway)... I like to punish myself going up and huck fat curbs on the way down.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

New bars, stem, and brakes for my yakuza. (Full bike pictured without new bars and stem)


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

haromtnbiker said:


> New bars, stem, and brakes for my yakuza. (Full bike pictured without new bars and stem)


I never thought it possible to call a Yakuza Sexy. 
But you proved me wrong.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> I know its not a real dh frame, but they are bikes on snow and will only go downhill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was wondering how long it would take you to show up. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

How is the bike in the vid compaired to yours??


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

heres my morewood


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I never thought it possible to call a Yakuza Sexy.
> But you proved me wrong.


ditto...


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, here it is X-posted
I can use it for just about any trail, from XC, FR to Light DH!

























GT I-Dive 5 4.0 frame
Marzocchi Z1 Freeride III 130mm
Hayes MX2 brakes
Fox Van R 
Sun Ditch Whitch wheels
Kenda Small Block 8 rear
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 front
E.13 SRS white
Crank Bros Mallet C
Sram X9 Der.
Sram X7 Shiter
Hussefelt Bars and Stem
Lizard Skins North Shore Grips
Mongoose BMX seat, I just had it lying around...
Hope y'all like!:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

clockwork said:


> Finally got my 08 sx trail two all dialed in . I run it as pictured most times but have a 170mm 66rc2x and a 888 vf2 for dedicated downhill or hardcore freeride days.
> 
> Love the way this bike performs. I also know its hard to tell but the entire frame except the headtube has that bonk clear protective tape which has kept the paint chips at bay .


34.72 lbs?


----------



## banano (Mar 17, 2006)

updates to my rig....


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Was wondering how long it would take you to show up. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> How is the bike in the vid compaired to yours??


What video are you talking about? I know of several. I have an Xbike kit and I prefer mine, it usually just get carried back and fourth to the mountain as a spare in case of mechanicals, and usually never gets ridden.

I will be riding next weekend with a guy on a new Lenz Sport Alpine Brawler
http://www.skibiker.net/ He rode my spare bike a couple weekends ago, and we'll be out next weekend with his new Brawler. So I'll have that answer for you in about a week..

Duane


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> What video are you talking about? I know of several. I have an Xbike kit and I prefer mine, it usually just get carried back and fourth to the mountain as a spare in case of mechanicals, and usually never gets ridden.
> 
> I will be riding next weekend with a guy on a new Lenz Sport Alpine Brawler
> http://www.skibiker.net/ He rode my spare bike a couple weekends ago, and we'll be out next weekend with his new Brawler. So I'll have that answer for you in about a week..
> ...


This one http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/333/48/ 

There was a local company I believe out of Novato Ca. doing ski bikes are you familiar with them??


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> This one http://www.superhumanmag.com/content/view/333/48/
> 
> There was a local company I believe out of Novato Ca. doing ski bikes are you familiar with them??


I hadn't seen that! But I would not like having the wheels on! It is obvious from the video that the wheels are pretty useless for pedalling and are just dead weight. My bikes have a much lower center of gravity. and ride awesome! 
No thanks :nono: I'll stick with mine, But they do look like they did ok on the decent. I don't think that they would handle the steep slopes I ride.

Duane


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

What's this company in Novato? I want to know more!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nut! said:


> What's this company in Novato? I want to know more!


Wish I had more info. :madman: I used to work at what is now Marin Cycle Works & I met a customers brother that claimed to be one of the original makers of the Ski Bike. Duane has been doing this for a long time so if it was true he would possibly know. :rockon:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My playbike... XD

Frame : Ibex Ignition 08 Lime Green
Shock : Manitou Radium RL
Fork : Fox 32 Talas RLC
Fr Derailer : SRAM X7
Rr Derailer : SRAM X7
Shifters : SRAM X7
Brakes : Hayes Stroker Trail 8"/6"
Tyres : 2.5 WTB Dissent Race/ 2.35 WTB Prowler XT
Wheelset : Sun Ringle SOS
Crankset : FSA Moto 22/36/Bash
BB : FSA MegaEXO
Handlebars : Answer Protaper Gold 24"
Stem : Truvativ Holzefeller w/ 31.8 Problem solvers
Headset : FSA Pig DH Pro
Pedals : Shimano M505
Saddle : WTB Pure V
Grips : Spank Chocolate
Housing : Jagwire Gold Medal L3


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> My playbike... XD
> 
> Frame : Ibex Ignition 08 Lime Green
> Shock : Manitou Radium RL
> ...


dont wanna be an a$s, but this is the sexXxy FR/DH rig thread.
lets see some DEMOS!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> dont wanna be an a$s, but this is the sexXxy FR/DH rig thread.
> lets see some DEMOS!


Whatz a Demo.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> My playbike... XD
> 
> Frame : Ibex Ignition 08 Lime Green
> Shock : Manitou Radium RL
> ...


Clean up your hose routing Poh.

So what'd the final weight come out to? Looks like a pretty light build.

I think you mean Holzfeller stem, not Howitzer.

And how are you not allowed to drink!?!?! There's a case of Bud chillin next to your bike. I mean... it's crap... but still.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think you mean Holzfeller stem, not Howitzer.


Got lost in the translation. :lol:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Clean up your hose routing Poh.
> 
> So what'd the final weight come out to? Looks like a pretty light build.
> 
> ...


Yea... the brake hoses need to be shortened... i'll get to it one of these days...

No idea on the final weight. Will tell you that it's VERY light though... possibly under 30lbs... but i really dunno... Will weigh it the next time i get a chance... It really is my do it all bike though. Jumps awesome and still takes a beating. Rides pretty much everything around here in norcal...

And yea, Holzefeller...

Hahahahahahah... talk to mum and dad... dave drinks bud light to keep his girlish figure so he says... XD


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> dont wanna be an a$s, but this is the sexXxy FR/DH rig thread.
> lets see some DEMOS!


thought with you being from Norcal you would understand that that bike is perfect for most of the stuff around here including all the dh/fr stuff... Plus... i also weigh 125lbs... XD

I'll save my big bike for northstar...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i'll play

06 Ih Kumicho


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> Yea... the brake hoses need to be shortened... i'll get to it one of these days...
> 
> No idea on the final weight. Will tell you that it's VERY light though... possibly under 30lbs... but i really dunno... Will weigh it the next time i get a chance... It really is my do it all bike though. Jumps awesome and still takes a beating. Rides pretty much everything around here in norcal...
> 
> ...


I'm going to buy Dave some real beer when I finally impose myself on you guys. Haha.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I'm going to buy Dave some real beer when I finally impose myself on you guys. Haha.


See ya next month!!! :cornut::cornut:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I'm going to buy Dave some real beer when I finally impose myself on you guys. Haha.


when you coming over??? XD


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Wish I had more info. :madman: I used to work at what is now Marin Cycle Works & I met a customers brother that claimed to be one of the original makers of the Ski Bike. Duane has been doing this for a long time so if it was true he would possibly know. :rockon:


Hey dog How old was this guy? The first ski bike sold in the US was back in the 70's.
They've been around in Europe for nearly a hundred years !  
I doubt his claims were substantial


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> Hey dog How old was this guy? The first ski bike sold in the US was back in the 70's.
> They've been around in Europe for nearly a hundred years !
> I doubt his claims were substantial


No spring chicken I know better than to trust a kid. :eekster: He would be about 48 now. They were into moto way back, about 20+ years ago he built a trick GS1100 motor up then stuffed it into a 750 chassis, 711, DID rims SS spokes total Super Bike from hell. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

amajeski said:


> My ridiculously overbuilt stable of bikes (for how I ride anyway)... I like to punish myself going up and huck fat curbs on the way down.


what hardtail frame is that?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> Hey dog How old was this guy? The first ski bike sold in the US was back in the 70's.
> They've been around in Europe for nearly a hundred years !
> I doubt his claims were substantial


Dang woke up this morning & remembered his name. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://www.koskisnowsports.net/

Mill Valley Ohwell.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

You got it buddy thats Don Koski :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Deweydude said:


> You got it buddy thats Don Koski :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


When I met him & he was talking about this snow bike stuff he made a comment something of you probably never have seen one, Oh yes I have there is a guy that post on MTBR.com in the DH/FR forum who rides one!! Thankz for keeping ahead of the times Deweydude. :cornut::cornut:


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

mine


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

bamxbam said:


> mine


damn..

info on the white spokes? are they the atomlabs or did you paint them?


----------



## intense_6.6_is_so_intense (Feb 14, 2008)

what is that bike??


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

intense_6.6_is_so_intense said:


> what is that bike??


I'm under the impression you are talking about the last bike posted.

It's a Turner DHR.


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

turner dhr i9 silver and black


----------



## intense_6.6_is_so_intense (Feb 14, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> I'm under the impression you are talking about the last bike posted.
> 
> It's a Turner DHR.


Yeah I was, its sick:thumbsup:


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

my dads Demo 7 and my Session 7


----------



## nic_nac (Jun 2, 2007)

Is this considered sexy?


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

lj426 said:


> my dads Demo 7 and my Session 7


nice shed dude whats the buggy behind the bike looks sweet..


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

bamxbam said:


> mine


what does that DHR weight? 
Super nice and clean man.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

spzero said:


> ..dude whats the buggy .. looks sweet..


HOLEY FOCKING CHIT IT LOOKS SWEET. damn. that thing is the real effing deal.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Yes, as soon as you pull off the "Superteam" decals.....


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

nic_nac said:


> Is this considered sexy?


Uh huh.... :thumbsup: She's purdy, I do think she would look better without the superteam sticker though.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a LS1 powered long travel prerunner....about the most fun ever...legally!!!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

lj426 said:


> that's a LS1 powered long travel prerunner....about the most fun ever...legally!!!


Dude that's awesome! You crammed an LS1 in that light little thing? Gotta be so freaking fast. Props.


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

^^^^^ Thats silly, and cool


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Your a very lucky boy...!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

lj426 said:


> that's a LS1 powered long travel prerunner....about the most fun ever...legally!!!


Is that a *nitrous* button on the steering wheel?????


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> Is that a *nitrous* button on the steering wheel?????


Eject switch...


----------



## matsche (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

As awesome as Dhi's can be, i seem to dislike it's looks. how's that bike working out for ya?

that buggy's awesome! reminds me of the baja 1000


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

matsche said:


>


These I-Drives are really starting to grow on me. I didn't like them at all when they first came out but they look super sweet. I'd definately put in some time on one if I had the chance. Looks crazy light.

Do I see a whole extra frame back there too? Haha.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> Is that a *nitrous* button on the steering wheel?????


Thats a talk button for the VHF radio. The buggy is also wired with a voice activated/ noise canceling intercomm system that is linked to the ICOM GPS. It has a 10GB hard drive that has 4800 songs on it. So as you hauling ass across the desert.....your favorite music(mines LED ZEPPLIN) is playing in the headphones or helmut.:thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i like that you have a spare one sitting in the backround

and by "like" i mean: "dislike"

you should give it to me


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

what does a DHi weigh?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*SP3 on my judge*

Rahmen Cannondale Judge 220mm Medium Aluminium
Gabel Rockshox Boxxer Worldcup 2007 203mm mit Akira gold Tuning
Steuersatz Cane Creek Double Xc Flush integriert 1.5 auf 11/8
Dämpfer Fox DHX5 450x3.25 bei 90Kg
Felgen Mavic Ex729 32l
Naben Hope Pro2
Reifen Maxxis Highroller 2.5/42a
Kettenführung E-13 SRS ISCG 05
Kurbel Truvativ Holzfeller 170mm
Kettenblatt 38"
Kette Sram Pc 991 Hollow Pin
Kassette Sram 990 11/34
Schaltwerk Sram X9 2006
Schalthebel Sram X9 Trigger 2007
Pedale Time
Bremsen Formula oro K24
Sattel Sela Italia
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 27.2mm
Lenker Azonic DW 25.4mm
Vorbau SiC Direct Mount 50mm/25.4mm
Griffe ODI
Gewicht 19Kg


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

8664 said:


> Rahmen Cannondale Judge 220mm Medium Aluminium
> Gabel Rockshox Boxxer Worldcup 2007 203mm mit Akira gold Tuning
> Steuersatz Cane Creek Double Xc Flush integriert 1.5 auf 11/8
> Dämpfer Fox DHX5 450x3.25 bei 90Kg
> ...


Entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut.

Das ist ein schones Rad. Aber es ist ein bisschen stark.

Was hat Akira zum dem Boxxer gemacht? Keine Titanwindung fur die DHX?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Just got this in and built up today. I'm still waiting on my chain guide, and a shorter bar & stem combo, but it'll be in tomorrow so I'll repost updated picks once it's done.
2007 Versus Blitz II SIZE XL


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

nic_nac said:


> Is this considered sexy?


I would hump this bike...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

ctrailfreak said:


> Just got this in and built up today. I'm still waiting on my chain guide, and a shorter bar & stem combo, but it'll be in tomorrow so I'll repost updated picks once it's done.
> 2007 Versus Blitz II SIZE XL


Nice. Very nice. Be sure and post these pics over in the custom FR/DH forum in the versus thread! i'd be interested in specs and weight too. Never seen an XL before.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I just put it on the scale today. It's 40 pounds as it sits. But I could loose some weight in tires alone. Intense tires are heavy!
Parts are as follows...
FSA Pig DH Pro headset
Deity 31.8 stem WHITE
Deity 31.8 bar WHITE
2006 Marzocchi 66 vf2 fork at 170mm
Fox DHX 5.0 COIL
Tioga pedals
Sram cassette, X7 shifter, and derailleur
Avid Code brakes on order, Hayes Mags on it now
E-13 STS Chain Guide
34t Evil chainring
Race Face Evolve DH Cranks 175 length
Sun MTX wheelset with Ringle hubs
Intense DH Comp 2.35 tires 4 ply sidewall 60 D
WTB Power V Race saddle 
Race Face Evolve seat post


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

ctrailfreak said:


> I just put it on the scale today. It's 40 pounds as it sits. But I could loose some weight in tires alone. Intense tires are heavy!
> Parts are as follows...
> FSA Pig DH Pro headset
> Deity 31.8 stem WHITE
> ...


for a XL frame and those specs, 40 really is not that bad.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Entschuldigung, mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut.
> 
> Das ist ein schones Rad. Aber es ist ein bisschen stark.
> 
> Was hat Akira zum dem Boxxer gemacht? Keine Titanwindung fur die DHX?


akira hafe change the air chamber "a bigger one" and the oil!! now she dont hafe this spring effect in the first 5cm travel...

the judge feels like a 16kg bike on track!!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

No... I'm a big guy anyway so 40 lbs to me is like low 30's to someone of average size. I'm 6' 7" and 250lbs so I can deal with 40lbs just fine. These Intense tires alone are 6 pounds for the pair

. I have some lighter 2 ply sidewall tires that I'm going to put on later this month. That should take it down to about 38lbs or so. I only run the Intense tires if riding in Rocky stuff for low tire pressure. They are great for that. Never a pinch flat with 4 ply sidewalls.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ctrailfreak said:


> No... I'm a big guy anyway so 40 lbs to me is like low 30's to someone of average size. I'm 6' 7" and 250lbs so I can deal with 40lbs just fine. These Intense tires alone are 6 pounds for the pair
> 
> . I have some lighter 2 ply sidewall tires that I'm going to put on later this month. That should take it down to about 38lbs or so. I only run the Intense tires if riding in Rocky stuff for low tire pressure. They are great for that. Never a pinch flat with 4 ply sidewalls.


Im 5'7" 185 on a 40lb Blitz II, never a prob going DH or FR. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

8664 said:


> akira hafe change the air chamber "a bigger one" and the oil!! now she dont hafe this spring effect in the first 5cm travel...
> 
> the judge feels like a 16kg bike on track!!


Doesn't a larger air chamber make it lose a bit of support? And give it a more linear feel with less end-stroke resistance?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

*ctrailfreak*, just my 2cc worth but on your Blits (seet looking bike BTW)...you may wish to change the cranks...? The RFace DH cranks have major flex and in some cases play. I had to change mine on the XO due to this...I put on a set of XTs for freeriding (plenty stiff enough) and I have a set of Saints for when I ride some really nasty trails.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Doesn't a larger air chamber make it lose a bit of support? And give it a more linear feel with less end-stroke resistance?


 what you mean "support -garantie?
i hafe a much end stroke on my boxxer now.
the blue rotating wheel is 3 turn to close and the gold is full open i am 90kg and only 160psi air inside. 
no more shutter feeling on small bumps


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> *ctrailfreak*, just my 2cc worth but on your Blits (seet looking bike BTW)...you may wish to change the cranks...? The RFace DH cranks have major flex and in some cases play. I had to change mine on the XO due to this...I put on a set of XTs for freeriding (plenty stiff enough) and I have a set of Saints for when I ride some really nasty trails.


I've had these cranks for 4 years with not a single issue. No flex at all. Maybe you had a bad set? I'm going to be replacing them soon, just because of their age. They have been one hell of a crank, and put up to some abuse for many years.:thumbsup: Did you have X-TYPE or Isis? These are the old Isis cranks.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Xtype version specced on a 08 Giant XO, brand new of course...but its not just me though. MANY people, shops I have talked to and other riders at Fujimi are also finding this aswell. The flex on mine created play in the bearings and whoosh, 2 sets gone. I also thought that maybe they were a dud set, yet many people are finding the same issues with them. If yours are good, then thats great. My set though, could not even handle light AM trails as I was riding to get to the really nasty stuff...! When I put on a set of 08 XTs...boy, I really could tell the difference my friend.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Xtype version specced on a 08 Giant XO, brand new of course...but its not just me though. MANY people, shops I have talked to and other riders at Fujimi are also finding this aswell. The flex on mine created play in the bearings and whoosh, 2 sets gone. I also thought that maybe they were a dud set, yet many people are finding the same issues with them. If yours are good, then thats great. My set though, could not even handle light AM trails as I was riding to get to the really nasty stuff...! When I put on a set of 08 XTs...boy, I really could tell the difference my friend.


I assume you reign x0?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Well here it is minus the chain guide but you get the idea.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Updated*

888RC finally got slapped on there.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 888RC finally got slapped on there.


You may want to consider an aftermarket crown for that, as the 888 is a pretty tall fork.
http://www.inertiaproject.com/dropcrownaffair.htm
:thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

The latest (and last) setup on my Blindside. *cough*Frame is for sale*cough*


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Nut! said:


> You may want to consider an aftermarket crown for that, as the 888 is a pretty tall fork.
> http://www.inertiaproject.com/dropcrownaffair.htm
> :thumbsup:


It has flat crowns


----------



## cboggs (Mar 22, 2007)

I have two. Giant X1 and Demo 8 II.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

cboggs said:


> I have two. Giant X1 and Demo 8 II.[/IMG]


That Demo 8 II is fricking PIMP dude!!!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Lowball said:


> That Demo 8 II is fricking PIMP dude!!!


*cough*Post the V10*cough*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> It has flat crowns


Sweet, couldn't tell. My yeti has em too


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

MattP. said:


> *cough*Post the V10*cough*
> 
> :thumbsup:


Here's a couple of shots just for you Matt.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Lowball said:


> Here's a couple of shots just for you Matt.


Oh yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> It has flat crowns


Bike weights as much as you now. :cornut:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet @$$ bike, low.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

cboggs said:


> I have two. Giant X1 and Demo 8 II.


Cboggs......Any pics of that Reign X at all, looks nice from that photo....


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

renderedtoast said:


> Sweet @$$ bike, low.


Thanks! Took a pretty hard spill on it today. Hardest hit I've ever taken on a bike for sure. Body took most of the damage...none to the bike. On my second run something just happened and I slammed down...don't remember what actually occurred. No broken bones...just surface scratches, bumps * bruises...and concussion.

Anyway the bike was sick as hell though...think it was pretty much rider error or something in the trail I didn't see and then just went down. Thank god for a full-face!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Lowball,

Where exactly did you crash?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

matsche said:


>


Copier!!! lol.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

MattP. said:


> Lowball,
> 
> Where exactly did you crash?


On Culvert, after the tunnel, past the log gap jump. It's that place where you take kinda of a hard right turn and it's super rutted and rocky. Somehow right after that corner I went down hard! After about 20 min and a band-aid to the palm I actually made it down to the road at the top of the OHV park and waited for the shuttle-wagon. Just don't know what happened...wasn't even going fast from what I remember...

P.S. finally did the big gap/jump...you know the one!


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

Norco Shore 2 custom build!








Out Laws, X9 and avid juicy 7








Out Laws, Juicy 7, Marzocchi 888 ATA.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Lowball said:


> On Culvert, after the tunnel, past the log gap jump. It's that place where you take kinda of a hard right turn and it's super rutted and rocky. Somehow right after that corner I went down hard! After about 20 min and a band-aid to the palm I actually made it down to the road at the top of the OHV park and waited for the shuttle-wagon. Just don't know what happened...wasn't even going fast from what I remember...
> 
> P.S. finally did the big gap/jump...you know the one!


ah! I've eaten it too in the rutted corner a few times. Its way more tech then it looks. Congrats on the big gap jump. I'd just like to be able to do the small gap jump. One of my goals for this year for sure.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Bike weights as much as you now. :cornut:


Its gettin there.  
47 as pictured. N* set-up will probably be 50ish.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Lowball said:


> On Culvert, after the tunnel, past the log gap jump. It's that place where you take kinda of a hard right turn and it's super rutted and rocky. Somehow right after that corner I went down hard! After about 20 min and a band-aid to the palm I actually made it down to the road at the top of the OHV park and waited for the shuttle-wagon. Just don't know what happened...wasn't even going fast from what I remember...
> 
> P.S. finally did the big gap/jump...you know the one!


Yeah, I know where you're talking about. Front tire probably just slipped out...

The big gap  Dammmnnn!


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## nmn25 (May 16, 2006)

DickemDown said:


>


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

renderedtoast said:


> ah! I've eaten it too in the rutted corner a few times. Its way more tech then it looks. Congrats on the big gap jump. I'd just like to be able to do the small gap jump. One of my goals for this year for sure.


1st time for me, and I've been thru there at least 50x. I think MattP. nailed it...but I couldn't remember if I tried. Think I already said...no damage to the bike at all...not even the ends of the bars/grips.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

That Canfield looks great!


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

My X1 build.

Fork: Fox 36 Vanilla R, 160mm 55in/lb yellow sprint :OMG
Shock: Fox DHX 3.0 Coil 700lb spring :OMG
Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt 710mm riser
Stem: Race Face Evolve AM, 31.8mm
Seatpost: Race Face Evolve XC 350x30.9 mm - cut down
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
Pedals: ZuZu Pedals
Shifters: SRAM X.7 Trigger
Chainguide: MRP mini me party crasher 32T
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail, 180F/180R
Levers: Hayes
Cassette: SRAM PG950 11-34T, 9 speed
Cranks: Race Face Ride DH 32T
BB: Race Face X Type, external
Rims: WTB Dual Duty FR
Hubs: Formula Disc w/20mm front
Spokes: DT Competition, 14/15g
Tires: Maxxis high roller 60a 2.5
Grips: Odi/Oury lock ons










And a little action shot.


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

Sick X1, Dream bike status.


No footers are teh gayness


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Got some new wheels and a few different things. Hadley Hubs laced to Mavic 721s


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

quazi said:


> Got some new wheels and a few different things. Hadley Hubs laced to Mavic 721s
> View attachment 342207
> 
> View attachment 342208
> ...












SICK!

How does the 66 rc3 feel compared to the 36?

Does it slack it out too much or does it still corner like a mofo?

I'm into ordering a 66 rc3 for my 08Reign x1, so any thoughts you have would be helpful.

BTW, I don't think you need a chain stay guard on there. I never put one on mine and have been riding it hard for 6 months. Not a single scratch and the chain never rattles on it no matter what gears I'm in.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Lowball said:


> On Culvert, after the tunnel, past the log gap jump. It's that place where you take kinda of a hard right turn and it's super rutted and rocky. Somehow right after that corner I went down hard! After about 20 min and a band-aid to the palm I actually made it down to the road at the top of the OHV park and waited for the shuttle-wagon. Just don't know what happened...wasn't even going fast from what I remember...
> 
> P.S. finally did the big gap/jump...you know the one!


Auburn? if so, my friend went down in that same spot last week, landed on his hand and totally jacked it up because he wasn't wearing gloves. It didn't break, but its still gimp and he can't grip with it.

spot seems to claim people stupidly, hopefully the healing goes well


----------



## quazi (Mar 22, 2007)

Dirt_Dog said:


> SICK!
> 
> How does the 66 rc3 feel compared to the 36?
> 
> ...


I love the way the 66 feels compared to the 36. It makes the head angle perfect in my case because i use it for downhill. The chain stay guard in not only there for the chain but also rocks and debris. Riding at windrock every weekend really manages to beat the bike up.


----------



## Shore Line Cycle (Dec 4, 2007)

*Chain Guide looks great!*

The Chain guide looks great on that bike. Hope you are happy with it.....
Thanks for the love!


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

My SS in both the light and heavy build


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

hey eggsnbacon, what kind of spokes/hub on the spinergy rims?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That is the sweetest SS I have seen in a while.


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

EggsnBacon said:


> My SS in both the light and heavy build


Sick mang!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Vatanen (Jun 11, 2007)

And this is mine:

http://www.email.si/apps/es_gallery/p.php?id=464241


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Vatanen said:


> And this is mine:
> 
> http://www.email.si/apps/es_gallery/p.php?id=464241


wooowww a brown perp... veri nice!! i like it!!


----------



## Vatanen (Jun 11, 2007)

It is 2007 model, bought in Evrope, Slovenia. This colour is original.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why does the SS have a "FRO" headtube badge? Isn't is a slopestyle bike made to be hucked?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FRO means more than "DO NOT HUCK". I believe it means it has thinner tubing and specially-located buttered tubing for strength.. or maybe it just means that if it ever breaks Intense won't do anything for ya


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*yeti 303*

here is mine


----------



## skinnyhippy (Jun 29, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

new late in '07. Best Bullit IMHO (my 3rd). For all the peeps w/ floater questions; it works. However, my thinking is that if you ride long, high speed, rough descents primarily then it's a good purchase. If you ride predominately tight, slower speed stuff then the risk of it being broken and ruining a ride outweigh the benefits (ie, it's not worth it). Last pic is my stable.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

that an ojiki?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> that an ojiki?


Bullit


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> Bullit


lol


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

*My Mountain Cycle Stable*

DH : Shockwave 9.5
































FR : Sin
































AM : San Andreas DNA








































My 3 Rigs:
































Cheers!


----------



## zedaspedras (Mar 21, 2008)

*Here's my pride and joy ORANGE 224*

Great Bike. Got the frame barely used.


----------



## Ksquaredracing (Feb 21, 2006)

*Intense M6*

Just rode it for the first time last weekend at the NMBS Fontana race. This bike turned out awsome!

2008 Intense Cycles M6 Med Intense Red
Cane Creek Double Barrel shock /w Ti spring
Marzocchi 08 888 WC
SDG Bel Air SL I-beam saddle and Seat post
e.thirteen LG1 guide
Sunline V-One Bar
Sunline direct mount stem
Sunline V-One pedal
Sunline Thick grips
Chris Kink headset
Sram X0 Drivetrain
Diety Vendetta Cranks
Formula The One brakes front and rear
Hope Pro II hubs with DT Swiss FR6.1 rims comp spokes
Intense DH FRO Lite tires


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

omg... that M6 is pure tits!!!!


----------



## danbkro (Jun 16, 2006)

*my faith*

a carbon chain guide and wellgo mg1 are on the way!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

nice ride its all very dark except the white forks go and get them dirty then all will be super sweet!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That M6 is nasty


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

that faith look nice. very nice work


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Some upgrades that were slow in the attachment process. Never found the time to add all the new parts until recently. Still have many other parts to add yet. And the M4 brakes are still not yet on...wow, wish I had time to ride the beast.

Before...









After...small differences at present.


















Basic parts left to bolt-up on the bike: Bontranger hoops, Hope M4 brakes/ float-rotors 8"Fr-6"Rr, new shimano chain, Ultegra cassette (for DH), New Selle Road seat (have not yet bought this part though...still thinking; and some Silver road bar tape for the chain stays. Finished with my upgrad-itis


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

That M6 is one VERY sweet machine...dooooooooooooooool.


----------



## MR.A (May 10, 2007)

new ride


----------



## evolutionbike (Jan 19, 2005)

NIce Sunn, I have been waiting to see one of these built up on here. How does it ride?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.A said:


> new ride
> 
> View attachment 348274


What a tease More Porn!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ender (Jan 12, 2004)

zedaspedras said:


> Great Bike. Got the frame barely used.


Very nice! Can't wait to upgrade my 223 to a 224.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

That Sunn has a VERY long shock... nice rig though... XD


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. A, wherever you live, it looks absolutely gorgeous. Is that the Mediterranean?


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks kinda like Lake Garda.... or Como


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

derekr said:


> Mine


That SC is nice but that Vagrant is f*ckin badass. It looks like a tank, I love the all black with the gold hubs and whatnot. Totally sick


----------



## MR.A (May 10, 2007)

Its on the Lago Maggiore in Italy.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

what santa cruz is that?


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're talking about the one "derekr" posted I believe it's a VPFree, right?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

oh ive only seen the large ones that looks so nice


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

A 1/2-way decent picture of my bike pre-Gravity Light cranks (hopefully installing those tonight). Bike is super dirty too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

my new ride.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my Ibex Zone...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

TheProphet said:


> Mine.


sick ride dude!!
one axel two pivots, simply and fast.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

danbkro said:


> a carbon chain guide and wellgo mg1 are on the way!


sick faith:thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

this is my bike https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r144/darkest_fugue/CIMG0359.jpg


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry let me try again


----------



## intense_6.6_is_so_intense (Feb 14, 2008)

Heres my 07 Foes Fly, the head angle has now been slackend and the seat tube is cut down so it can lower more.


----------



## beneathmiskin (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

beneathmiskin said:


>


Is that your Mongoose WallMart bike??


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

*Before:*


*After:*


----------



## dh_rider. (Feb 27, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> Here's my Ibex Zone...


your grips look like you soaked them in doo doo juice and then rolled them in dirt and stuck them back on your bike...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> *Before:*
> *After:*


Rockin the awesome SP yaaaa baby. :rockon:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dh_rider. said:


> your grips look like you soaked them in doo doo juice and then rolled them in dirt and stuck them back on your bike...


yupp... the smell doesnt bother me much and i'm too cheap to replace them just yet...


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's my two*

Brooklyn RaceLink and a Knolly V-Tach. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

DWF said:


> Brooklyn RaceLink and a Knolly V-Tach. :thumbsup:


 What does that sticker say on the swingarm? More pics!


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> *Before:*
> 
> *After:*


mmmm morewood


----------



## ntekrony (Oct 30, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> What does that sticker say on the swingarm? More pics!


I'm pretty sure it says "Friends don't let friends ride ibex"


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ntekrony said:


> I'm pretty sure it says "Friends don't let friends ride ibex"


it says Morewoodbikes.com..... now go bugger off...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> What does that sticker say on the swingarm? More pics!


Friends don't let friends ride ibex. Both bikes have the same sticker.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> it says Morewoodbikes.com..... now go bugger off...


ooooooopppss... sorry dude... looks like i was mistaken. Thought you were talking about the Morewood...:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

clockwork said:


> Friends don't let friends ride ibex. Both bikes have the same sticker.


I needa get me one of those stickers!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I needa get me one of those stickers!


Bring it on chump. :rockon:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah me too...ha ha ha. A really big one in bold!


----------



## beneathmiskin (Aug 25, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Is that your Mongoose WallMart bike??


hahahaha no wayyyyy... i wanted to see if it would post the pic, and i pressed post to early. But no that is not, and will never be, my bike.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

beneathmiskin said:


> hahahaha no wayyyyy... i wanted to see if it would post the pic, and i pressed post to early. But no that is not, and will never be, my bike.


The email was sent. :lol::lol:


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

*Some updated pics from the weekend*

New pics


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

The bullit is so, so amazingly beautiful. Good job!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

the blue one? that isnt a bullit. it's a VP Free


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I needa get me one of those stickers!


I want one too


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

albertomannil said:


> the blue one? that isnt a bullit. it's a VP Free


oh...right my bad! sorry! I guess I didn't take a close enough look.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> *Before:*
> 
> 
> *After:*


Nice Morewood


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

dont worry, happens all the time... still, that blue vp free is one SEXXXXYYY trail munching machine.


----------



## beneathmiskin (Aug 25, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> The email was sent. :lol::lol:


ahah what e-mail??


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Low...that Vagrant is almost identical to how I will have mine soon with the exception of the peddles, seat tyres, wheels, grips and other small crap. But that is one sweet insanely naughty vagrant there. You can ship it to me ANYTIME of the year...even hard core winter would still be fine lol.:thumbsup: Sssssssweeeeeeeeet brakes indeedy, 5 out of 5 smilies for that beast.    



derekr said:


> New pics


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> Low...that Vagrant is almost identical to how I will have mine soon with the exception of the peddles, seat tyres, wheels, grips and other small crap. But that is one sweet insanely naughty vagrant there. You can ship it to me ANYTIME of the year...even hard core winter would still be fine lol.:thumbsup: Sssssssweeeeeeeeet brakes indeedy, 5 out of 5 smilies for that beast.


Its great fun to ride the VP has been in the shed for a couple of weeks now, not a spec of mud on her, but the vagrant has been getting thrashed!

Deffo thinking of changing out the VP for a bottlerocket now, esp. if its as much fun as the vagrant 

Cheers for the kind words btw.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

In all sincerety...its a ncie build...

now I just have to leanr how to spell "nice"

and "learn"...


----------



## Nothings_Shocking (Apr 6, 2008)

my o6 big hit 3


----------



## DH/kevin/DH (Apr 8, 2008)

*my sweet baby*

brand new, just got it a month ago


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

*08 Highline*

here's a few


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That Highline is TTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSS

What tires are you running?


----------



## nbuck9 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks. Running WTB Dissents but I think they've got to go. Not too stoked on them down here in San Diego. Maybe try some Shwalabes.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

NoShirt said:


> Thanks. Running WTB Dissents but I think they've got to go. Not too stoked on them down here in San Diego. Maybe try some Shwalabes.


Check out Minion FR 2.5 3C & HighRoller 2.35 60D. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

http://www.spadout.com/store.php?cat_view=1&cat_id=567&st_brand=Maxxis


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

After seeing some of the bikes here...I am not worthy....

That Highline is the BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLZ!


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

My Devinci Ollie


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry...I'd take DH/kevin/DH Transition...sweeeeeeeeeT. LOVE the brakes on that, its a supremo set up ont that rig. DRAWL...more pics please.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dh/kevin/Dh, how much does your blindside weigh???
Oh, and by the way its sick:thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

The start of my DH rig.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

ah....you mean from the frame mate! Or from the frame-up...have fun on the build.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

NoShirt said:


> here's a few


Phew!!!

That's SMOKIN' hot. Nice bike. Enjoy it!!


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

NoShirt said:


> here's a few


Sweet as f00k mate very very clean looking ride


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

SS hardtail ready to rock n roll:


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

NoShirt said:


> here's a few


Hi there Noshirt,

Sorry for being dumb, what bike is that?

Looks great!

J


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice bike


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

+1 for the IBEX sticker!!


----------



## Slacker87 (May 14, 2007)

Thought I might as well throw my pic up for all the pic whores out there.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Hi there Noshirt,
> 
> Sorry for being dumb, what bike is that?
> 
> ...


Turner Highline.


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's mine,
MC ShockWave SL proto


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

thats one of the very few SWaves I have seen that actually have been done really well. Sweet ride and nice detail...very swish indeedy. 5mins please, thats all I want before I hand it back semi intact after a nice good thrashing on the local Black trail he he he.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

There she is.
F2.7 at 15 seconds; nearly no light. For any photo geeks


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Hi there Noshirt,
> 
> Sorry for being dumb, what bike is that?
> 
> ...


Turner Highline 
http://www.turnerbikes.com/08highline.html


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> thats one of the very few SWaves I have seen that actually have been done really well. Sweet ride and nice detail...very swish indeedy. 5mins please, thats all I want before I hand it back semi intact after a nice good thrashing on the local Black trail he he he.


"Semi intact" yeah right.

I spent years as the official Mountain Cycle test rider breaking bikes for them and have had this frame since 2002. You aren't breaking this frame unless you run into a tree or drive over it in a tank. The bike weighs a little under 38lbs currently and has a BB height about 1-1/2" lower than a production 9.5.

BTW, all the times I've been to Whistler, no one has ever passed me.

Thanks for the compliment on it's looks.
Tim


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TWISTED said:


> "Semi intact" yeah right.


Will have to agree that is one of the longest lasting frame designs in production that has surpassed technology. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



TWISTED said:


> BTW, all the times I've been to Whistler, no one has ever passed me.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on it's looks.
> Tim


Sitting on the chair lift doesnt count. :yikes::devil:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here it is full build below.Today was the first ride on it and man I think I am in love it hadeled so well . I figured it would take a bit to get used to since I am on my sxtrail so much but wrong immediately I felt at home on it and found that it like to jump just as much as going fast. Total build cost 1000 bucks.

05 turner dhr with romic rear shock
new 06 marz 888vf2 with direct mount and flat crown
race face diablous bars
M755 4 piston brakes
thomson seatpost w salsa collar
new 08 x.9 shifter
new 08 x.9 super short cage
new sram road casstte
new Transiton revoulution 32mm 12x135 wheelset
hozfeller cranks
ethirteen chainguide
New Wellgo b52 pedals
and specialized chunder tires.























































09


----------



## EggsnBacon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice! Talk about a killer deal. Are those really the '09s?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks!

Sorry 08  I had I9's on my mind alot earlier.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

1000 dollars, man you did well, nice bike, congrats


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

TOP DOG


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> TOP DOG


On the porch. :cornut:

Nice bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## pinknugget (Jan 21, 2007)

Finally together...


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

sick!!
i like the sxt & totem combination


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*ti spring update*

the beast from the east


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My new toy! 08 Canfield Jedi


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> TOP DOG


Nice Seth Morrison Crowbars!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

oooohhhh...jumping to flat, and your front is prrreeetttyyy high there matey. You may want to watch out for those in the future or your sweet bike will not last as long as you plan.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> My new toy! 08 Canfield Jedi


I likey:thumbsup: 
i love the stickers on the 888 and 36.8 pounds, just sick
what hub spoke combo are u using??? dt 6.1d on I9s im guessing???
And why the air shock? why not coil with ti spring??
twenty6 pedals too right???


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> oooohhhh...jumping to flat, and your front is prrreeetttyyy high there matey. You may want to watch out for those in the future or your sweet bike will not last as long as you plan.


he's right
try to land with both wheels at the same time. U wont feel the impact as much and neither will ur bike.
:nono:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> I likey:thumbsup:
> i love the stickers on the 888 and 36.8 pounds, just sick
> what hub spoke combo are u using??? dt 6.1d on I9s im guessing???
> And why the air shock? why not coil with ti spring??
> twenty6 pedals too right???


wow didnt see ur other thread:madman: 
nevr mind about the build then
stupid me:madman:


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

Heals120 said:


> Nice Seth Morrison Crowbars!


haha thanks, im suprised you could see them in that pic. Do you have a pair


----------



## freerider145 (May 28, 2007)

Wow, lots of extremely sexy bikes here!

Now, here's mine. Gary Fisher King Fisher 1 (which I call ''Kingfisher'' or ''Kingy''), stock except for a Hayes V9 disc in the front (instead of V8; just for fun ) and an STS chainguide from E13.

It may not be the sexiest bike around, but I like the paint job a lot, and it's a pretty good bike, really! Dirt jump, freeride, downhill... fine for all of it.

I'm planning to swap the Hayes HFX-Magnesium HD brakes for 2008 Juicy 7's, the Fox coil for a titanium one, the PG-990 cassette for a sturdier one and the Travis Intrinsic for a Totem Solo Air.



















PS: Yeah, I know there are some Fox stickers on the bicycle.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

*2008 RM Flatline*

Here is my new Rocky Mountain Flatline with 888 RC3 and Roco WC - 21.7kg (48lbs) :eekster:


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

swaussie said:


> Here is my new Rocky Mountain Flatline with 888 RC3 and Roco WC - 21.7kg (48lbs) :eekster:


This bike is nice but looks kinda broken allready :/


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, they went a bit overboard with the hyraform (or whatever its called) but it rides nice which is the main thing. Its gots bends and bulges everywhere but I like it because its certainly different


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I like it, but please post the spec list.. I can't believe it is that heavy!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> haha thanks, im suprised you could see them in that pic. Do you have a pair


Nah I'm just a big skiier.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

Some updated pics from the weekend with my pushed dhx5 and Ti spring bling 

Had some scary moments today it was slippery as f00k! hehe, no pain involved tho touch wood :thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

derekr said:


> Some updated pics from the weekend with my pushed dhx5 and Ti spring bling
> 
> Had some scary moments today it was slippery as f00k! hehe, no pain involved tho touch wood :thumbsup:


Santa Cruz always does the best paint. So pretty.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I like it, but please post the spec list.. I can't believe it is that heavy!


its made out of solid cast iron for extra strength


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Madman133 said:


> its made out of solid cast iron for extra strength


In order to keep the bike more stable on flat sections yet stable on the rough. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> In order to keep the bike more stable on flat sections yet stable on the rough. :thumbsup:


lol yep, extra weight also helps keep the tires on the ground...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Madman133 said:


> lol yep, extra weight also helps keep the tires on the ground...


:madman::madman::madman: Forgot that 1. :eekster:


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> I like it, but please post the spec list.. I can't believe it is that heavy!


Spec list on the Flatline 2 is pretty low end (considering the cost) but I went with it more to get the frame I wanted and I can build it up to what I want. It comes stock with Marzocchi 66RCV's, 
FOX DHX3. 
Race face headset, seat post, stem, handlebars, BB. 
Rocky Mountain Hubs with DT champion spokes
Mavic EX325 wheels 
SRAM X9 shifters, gears and cogset. 
Wellgo big flats and 
WTB seat and tyres (dissent 2.5).

Theres a lot of stuff that could be improved upon and I started out by swapping out the suspension for something a bit more realistic for downhilling, i.e. 888 RC3 with the Roco WC spring on the back.

I hope to upgrade most of it when I get more money to throw at it. I will probably start with wheels, but not sure where big weight gains could really be had?


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

how much that set you back?
what does the frame weigh in at?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmmm, very heavy rims, heavy handlebars, headset, seatpost, stem, heavy fork, heavy shock spring, very heavy pedals and probably heavy tubes...

You could loose a BUNCH of pounds there... 

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

simular to yours derkr... abit slippy here at Wharncliffe too at moment,

Here is my VPFree Capri :thumbsup:


----------



## atomlab (Sep 15, 2007)

simonm said:


> simular to yours derkr... abit slippy here at Wharncliffe too at moment,
> 
> Here is my VPFree Capri :thumbsup:


Nice bike! Where did you get the white spokes from?


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

azonic outlaw wheelset, comes with white spokes...pimp arent they !


----------



## atomlab (Sep 15, 2007)

yea very nice! 

Does they only come in 24"?

You see i´m looking for some white spokes to my 26"


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

there 26 !
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8871


----------



## atomlab (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet!

Could you have a look and see how long your spokes are?


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

lost me there... er they go from the hub to the rim !
sorry.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj130/rickertmork/Picture112.jpg
heres my almost freeride rig. its still pretty damn rad


----------



## Mc.Dub (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm really liking that flatline. 
Thought it looked horrible at first, but it grew on me fast. Weird that it's so heavy, my 204 Magnum is lighter then that :s


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Hmmm, very heavy rims, heavy handlebars, headset, seatpost, stem, heavy fork, heavy shock spring, very heavy pedals and probably heavy tubes...
> 
> You could loose a BUNCH of pounds there...
> 
> I like it :thumbsup:


i.e. pretty much everything 

Fork and spring will remain as they already cost too much money. I did have the option to go with a Ti spring but couldnt justify the extra cost, maybe when I replace it I will go with the titanium spring.

I will start out by getting some Mavic 721 rims and will match it with some lighter tyres and tubes. I have some lightweight pedals to put on it and I guess over time I will start replacing the handlebars, seatpos, seat, stem etc.

Its a never ending vicious cycle of work, save and spend it on the bike 



Mc.Dub said:


> I'm really liking that flatline.
> Thought it looked horrible at first, but it grew on me fast. Weird that it's so heavy, my 204 Magnum is lighter then that :s


It does look much better in the flesh, but its not to everyones liking.

it cost (fitted with the 888RC3 and the ROCO WC) 6000 Swiss francs which I think is about the same in USD, pricey I know but I think we pay a premium on imported stuff like this.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

swaussie said:


> yeah, they went a bit overboard with the hyraform (or whatever its called) but it rides nice which is the main thing. Its gots bends and bulges everywhere but I like it because its certainly different


Yep. It all seems true.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

simonm said:


> simular to yours derkr... abit slippy here at Wharncliffe too at moment,
> 
> Here is my VPFree Capri :thumbsup:


That is just awesome love that little beastie


----------



## RTG (Feb 22, 2008)

My new Demo 7


----------



## DH/kevin/DH (Apr 8, 2008)

the guy with a karpiel, on post23, thise things went exticnt after red bull rampage!


----------



## TREKFuelEX8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn guys......
You all have such beautiful bikes.
Wish I could get something like those but i dont have any need for it here in missouri
But give me 3 years and ill be living on the west slope of Colorado.
Ill have something on here for damn shure


----------



## sb1616ne (Feb 13, 2008)

*demo 9*

my new(well new to me) demo 9, cant wait to hit the local hills!


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

TREKFuelEX8 said:


> Damn guys......
> You all have such beautiful bikes.
> Wish I could get something like those but i dont have any need for it here in missouri
> But give me 3 years and ill be living on the west slope of Colorado.
> Ill have something on here for damn shure


Hell... I live in Missouri and have a bike in this thread! Depends on where you live in Missouri.:thumbsup: We go to Arkansas allot also, but we're building a freeride/Short DH style trail on public land here in Kc. Tables,Booters, Step down, rollers that you can double etc... If you live close enough, you should come check it out sometime!


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

i feel u trekfuel ex8 im stuck in this giant stanky swamp called florida. the nearest worthy trails are 6 hours away.


----------



## day-o (Apr 29, 2008)

*After Monarch Crest. Yeah it rained*


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Demo 7 II is complete, just waiting on a new spring from fox.

Frame: Large Specialized Demo 2
Fork: Totem Solo Air
Stem: Trivativ
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0
Handlebar: Sunline V-1 Mid rise
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: WTB Speed
Pedals: Kona WahWah
Shifters: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Chainguide: Gamut 36t
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0
Brakes: Avid Codes 8 inch rotors
Cassette: Sram 990 DH 
Cranks: Truvativ, Hollzfeller OCT
Rims: DT 6.1
Hubs: Industry Nine
Spokes: Industry Nine
Tires: WTB Dissent Race
Grips: Sunline Half Waffle

38ish


----------



## steinary (Oct 20, 2007)

*my new jedi*

Her is my new jedi.
The only thing missing is the chainguide.

Enjoy!


----------



## CazzaMazza (Aug 21, 2007)

2008 SX Trail (Large)
2006 66RC2X (170mm)
Mavic Deetrax front and rear
Maxxis Minion (Front)
Spesh Enduro (Rear)
Shimano Saint Brakes (203mm Rotor's)
Old School XT Gearage
Blackspire NS chainguide
RaceFace Evolve DH Cranks
Specialized Specialized Lo Pro Mag Pedals

Easton Stem and Kona Primo bars with ODI lock on grips and Animal end caps.


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is the Build:

Frame: Small Intense Socom with Custom Decals
Fork: Marzocchi 888 WC ATA with direct stem
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 with 300lbs TI spring
Handlebar: Answer Pro Taper low rise
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR (198 grams)
Pedals: Shimano PD M646
Shifters: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Chainguide: E13 LG1 36t
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
Brakes: Magura Gustav Levers / Louise FR Calipers 210 F & 190 R
Cassette: Shimano DuraAce 11-25, 9 speed
Cranks: Truvativ, Hollzfeller 36T with Howitzer BB
Rims: Mavic EX 823
Hubs: Industry Nine
Spokes: Industry Nine
Tires: 2.5 Michelin DH24 (Tubeless)
Grips: Odi Ruffian lock ons

38 lbs


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My Ibex...

just put the front brake on... didnt have the correct brake adapter when i took that pic... lols


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

pillete said:


> Here is the Build:
> 
> Frame: Small Intense Socom with Custom Decals
> Fork: Marzocchi 888 WC ATA with direct stem
> ...


DUDE, get the f*ck outta here thats just about the same build that's going on mine!
only difference is i got a regular rc3 WC, formula brakes, x.0 deraileur, straitline pedals, n cassette n some other stuff. Wow talk about deja vu! seein 38 lbs is making me happy. Mine's gonna be done tomorrow night, hopefully she weighs in around the same.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

acdcfan1283 said:


> DUDE, get the f*ck outta here thats just about the same build that's going on mine!
> only difference is i got a regular rc3 WC, formula brakes, x.0 deraileur, straitline pedals, n cassette n some other stuff. Wow talk about deja vu! seein 38 lbs is making me happy. Mine's gonna be done tomorrow night, hopefully she weighs in around the same.


Your gonna have a 303 and a Socom? You get the f*ck outta here!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

pillete said:


>


A glorious mess! 
but nice build!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Nut! said:


> Your gonna have a 303 and a Socom? You get the f*ck outta here!


i no gots a 303 no more


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Canfield Bros. Can-Diggle
Fox DHX 5.0
RockShox Totem coil
Azonic Outlaws
Maxxis High Rollers
Gravity Gap cranks
MRP LRP
Atomlab Aircorps
SRAM 9.0 drivetrain (7.0 rear)
Avid Codes w/ 203's
Gravity Gap stem
Answer Pro-Tapers
ODI Ruffians
SDG I-Beam seat and post

27 lbs. w/o the wheels

Waitin' for the right rear wheel - then it's on, babay!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

my new bike.:thumbsup: 

i also like the demo above.


----------



## BASSIC05 (Apr 12, 2007)

My first build... almost finished









and, finished.


----------



## ridingsupreme (Apr 14, 2008)

heres my bebe..


----------



## pillete (Apr 30, 2006)

8664 said:


> A glorious mess!
> but nice build!


Haha, true it's been like that since we moved 2 moths ago, still can't find anything.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*My ride...*

Best DH bike I've ever owned!!


----------



## untoco (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG, that saddle ownz!
where did you get it?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Troy Lee makes a few different awesome looking saddles. Some of them are even designed for road bikes.


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

heres my freshly finished 2006 Demo 8 II. Havent gotten a chance to ride her yet, but I can't wait.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*servicepack 3a*

i hafe changed to a 888rc3 and the avid code withe:thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

New coat of paint, build up in progress. All new parts on the way.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok, so the build is done:










I'll take more outdoor pictures tomorrow as it's dark out right now. Action shots soon hopefully.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

that is one sick bike. im collecting parts for my scirocco now and i was wondering is there was any fork that was best for a hardtail, i dont think it makes any difference but does it?


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

*new socom*

shes a beaut


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dear Lord...

I'd only trade my 7point for a Socom, or a... well, a Socom.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Intense!!*

My new baby!!! 
Posted already elsewhere but thought it needed to be on this thread too - so proud!!!!! lol.

Large Nigel Page Edition Frame in Pearl white
DHX 5 Coil w/steel spring
Totem Solo Air (1.125)
Chris King Devolution Headset
Hayes Stroker Carbon 8" F+R
Deore Shifters (Still perfect working order from last ride)
Easton EA70 Monkey High Rise Bar
Thomson X4 70mm
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Hope Seat clamp
Hone Cranks 22/32 w/Bash
DMR v12 Mags with 'pimp' red bits (as gold it came with were nasty!)
'06 Deore f/mech (Again from old bike)
'06 XT rear (Again...)
SDG BelAir Saddle (....)
XT Cassette with Sram Chain
Wheels:
Chris King Pewter Hubs F+R
DT Pro-Lock nipples + DT Spokes
Mavic EX729
DH Tubes
Maxxis High Roller 2.5F + 2.35R
Bolt on rear axle

36.58lbs.

Rides brilliantly.

















],
















,







,


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Large Nigel Page Edition Frame in Pearl white


Nigel Page edition? what's that? Could you explain please


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... all these pretty rigs... and i've changed my pants twice today already... lols


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> Nigel Page edition? what's that? Could you explain please


He is a British freerider (Hence the Union Jack Flag Graphics) and an CRC Intense Team Leader, also the British Olympic BMX Coach. He knows a thing or two about riding.
He had a huge amount of input in designing the Intense SS so they made a special edition in his honour. nice.

It rules.


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> He is a British freerider (Hence the Union Jack Flag Graphics) and an CRC Intense Team Leader, also the British Olympic BMX Coach. He knows a thing or two about riding.
> He had a huge amount of input in designing the Intense SS so they made a special edition in his honour. nice.
> 
> It rules.


Hi
I know who Nigel Page is, what I meant was what special features the frame has.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> Hi
> I know who Nigel Page is, what I meant was what special features the frame has.


Ahh i see.

No special features, its Pearl White but with the Union Jack decals. They are rare(r) because they are special edition. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That bashguard of yours REALLY needs to go.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> That bashguard of yours REALLY needs to go.


it's official, te van a linchar jajaja...


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

USA! USA!

stop with your sly little code, some of us can't read it
: P


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> That bashguard of yours REALLY needs to go.


Sorry (not really) but it is staying.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

you know, normally excessive flag pasting on everything in site bothers me, but I kind of like that bashring, keep it! represent!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

what travel does that SS have? there are no specs on intense's web


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

albertomannil said:


> what travel does that SS have? there are no specs on intense's web


6.5". but it feels like more. (i now everyone says that, but considering the 5.5" on my last Orange, this feels waaay more than just an extra 1"!)


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*SexXy?*

Frame Ventana La Bruja 2008 - 1.5"
Shock DHX 5.0 Air for La Bruja 
Fork RockShox Totem Solo Air
Brake Shimano CL Rotor Kit RT97L 203mm 
Brake XTR-M975 disc caliper PM74mm 
Brake Shimano XTR-M975 IS 51mm 
Brake Shimano 74mm caliper adapter PM-F 74mm/203mm 
Brake Shimano CL-rotor kit RT97M XTR-M975 180mm 
BrakeLever XTR BL-M975 brk lver set blk/sil 
Shifter Shimano XTR Pods SL-M970
Crank Shimano XTR 
Rings Race Face Race Ring 4x104 36T 
ChainGuide Gamut P30 Bashguard 4B104BCD 36T Blk/Clr 
BottomBracket Shimano Hollowtech II
FrontDerailleur Shimano XTR M971 Bottom Swing
Cassette Shimano XT M770
RearDerailleur Shimano XTR M972 Shadow
Chain Shimano XTR 7701
Chain SRAM PowerLink 
Pedal Crank Brothers Mallet 2
Headset Cane Creek Double X Headset 1.5" black 
Stem Thomson X4
Handlebar Easton EC70 Monkeylite XC Lo rise 685mm 31.8mm 
Grip Gusset Gusset Bastard 
Seatpost Thomson Elite
Saddle Funn Throne saddle Urban Camouflage 
Tire Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Tire Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35
Wheelset Easton Havoc DH/FR
Weight 31.3 lbs


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

barf....


----------



## garryjslater (Oct 5, 2007)

my new ride!!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

*Canfield Brothers Can Diggle*

37.95 as pictured.
Still fine tuning the parts spec., But rode it as is last night. What a sled... Amazing performer.


----------



## patrickgqa (May 10, 2007)

*Here's mine...when it was new and clean!*


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

That Diggle looks Tits!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Geeze and peeps give Giant crap about their dodgy PJobs...Spesh did one better hey...nice.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

William42 said:


> you know, normally excessive flag pasting on everything in site bothers me, but I kind of like that bashring, keep it! represent!


X2 that bashgaurd is sick!


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj130/rickertmork/Picture-1.jpg

heres this semi freeride rig:skep:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

patrickgqa said:


> View attachment 364624
> 
> View attachment 364625
> 
> View attachment 364626


I KNOW THAT BIKE.

I heard you snapped a crankarm at diablo, as well. Hopefully it wasn't too painful?


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Some handsome bikes in this thread! So strong and agile!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Here's the Can Diggle again, this time in full DH dress...


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

idk why, but those new designs look so awkward to me. Doesn't look like it would ride super well or anything like that, idk?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

acdcfan1283 said:


> idk why, but those new designs look so awkward to me. Doesn't look like it would ride super well or anything like that, idk?


It may look bad, but it rides amazing!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

MattP. said:


> It may look bad, but it rides amazing!


id love to get a ride on one of those sometime. anyone whos got one in jersey hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I'm in CT.
I'll be at Mt. Snow on June 21-22 for the next race, then maybe Nationals July 18-20


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> I'm in CT.
> I'll be at Mt. Snow on June 21-22 for the next race, then maybe Nationals July 18-20


gonna be down in Diablo anytime soon?
Ill let ya ride my socom for a run :thumbsup:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Maybe in Aug.... I'm pretty booked every weekend until then.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> Maybe in Aug.... I'm pretty booked every weekend until then.


sweet. doubt you'll remember, but if you do hit me up


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

That Can Diggle looks really good. It might be the hugejazz 40 propped up against a slender frame? Looks fit to me.:thumbsup:

By the way, does it feel high (BB & COG wise) to you? Also, is the wheelbase DH long or FR short? It looks long enough, but then again my vision's completely off: I think the Socom isn't long enough for DH and the R9 is just right in wheelbase...!


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

neverwalk said:


> 37.95 as pictured.
> Still fine tuning the parts spec., But rode it as is last night. What a sled... Amazing performer.


Clipless?


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Yup, I run clipless. Never been a problem for me, even on log rides. Used them this past weekend at Mt Snow in horrific mud/wet roots, a real slip fest in particular for saturday's practice. Never an issue, and I get way more power down than when I run straight flats. Sometimes I run Time Z's, for rocky tech stuff, but this weekend, the course wasn't techy, just muddy and slippery. Almost no rocks to hit, and a long sprint downhill finish, almost a mile long, so the clipless were crucial for my personal riding style.


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

*2005 spececialized big hit spec*

heres mine!


----------



## Nilsson (Jan 8, 2007)

My ride!


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

My new Quake:

























































































Frame: 6061 QUAD XLT Aluminum with Edge II Plus Top Tube and Hydroformed Down Tube, 6061 QUAD XLT 6.8" Travel 4 Bar Link Aluminum Swingarm with Disc Mounts 
Rear Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 Coil; 450 x 2.8 spring
Front Suspension: Marzocchi 888RC WORKS 170MM; 575MM AC heigth
Rear Suspension: Fox DHX Coil 5.0 
Shift Lever: Shimano XT 
Derailleur Front: Shimano XT 
Derailleur Rear :Shimano Saint
Brakes Front: Hope Mono 6 203mm
Brakes Rear: Hope Mono 6 203mm 
Brake Levers: Hope Mono Mini
Pedals: Azonic Mtn X
Crankset: Shimano Saint, 32/22 with E13 Bash Guard 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
Chain: Shimano CN7701 XTR/Dura Ace
Cassette: Shimano LX, 11-34, 9 Speed 
Hub Rear: Mavic Deetraks with Saint Thru Axle adapter 10 x 135mm
Hub Front: Mavic Deetraks 20mm
Rims: Mavic Deetraks, 32 Hole Staight Pull spokes 
Tires: Continental Digga 2.5 front / Continental Diesel 2.5 rear
Saddle: WTB Pure V Race 
Seatpost: Titec El Norte 
Stem: Marzocchi 888 integrated 
Handlebar: Titec El Norte Gold, OS-31.8mm, High Rise 
Grips: Titec Hellbent Lock On
Headset: Cane Creek Doulble XC Flush Reducer


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

My ride for the season









Frame: Canfield Jedi (small)
Fork: 40 RC2 , Risse crown, funn boxxer bolt on stem
Wheels: Spinery Fall Line
Brakes: Formula Oro
Cranks: Fsa Gravity Light 
Chainguide: MRP G2 (not in picture)
Shifter: XTR/xt
Weight: 40 lbs


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

it's finally here


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just picked it up yesterday!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

.....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> .....


thats a sexy demo...
it looks hot with the deemaxes, i love the colors:thumbsup:


----------



## Jovu (Jun 14, 2008)

My Scott Nitrous 30!


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Jovu said:


> My Scott Nitrous 30!


I'm generaly not a scott fan (bikes or skis), but thats sick.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Devinci Wilson
888 ATA SL
823/Syncros wheels
Hutchinson tubeless tire
Magura Louise brake
Gravity Lite ISISs cranks


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

That is a SWEET picture ^

...cool bike too :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

that devinci does look good... XD


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to ride it this weekend at Mammoth!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> Devinci Wilson
> 888 ATA SL
> 823/Syncros wheels
> Hutchinson tubeless tire
> ...


sick pix dude :thumbsup:


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

My 2007 ASX


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a sick Yeti. I love mine too, though I have more of a DH/FR build.


----------



## FPDen (Dec 30, 2005)

My 2005 Yeti AS-X


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti sweetness. That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

isont manitou brining back the dorado fork?
redoing them completely


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

lilswert11 said:


> Just picked it up yesterday!


What rims are those?

I've got some EX729's and want to make up some new graphics to match the Deemax / cross max (etc) graphics. But this looks like you done it already?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## squishi1993 (Jun 12, 2008)

jonnyp 
do u have the rear stock shock? 
i had that bike


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my judge 18.4Kg


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

man, you love that bike as much as bullcrew loves his jedi! 

bet its a fun ride, it'd better be!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, this baby is hot!!!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Man, I don't want to be a hater, but seriously, it's 2008, and I think I just saw about 4 consecutive posts of single pivots.

And none of them even had any rear brake fixer kits on them.... Is this where technology is at?

I don't get it.

How do you tell one from the other?

* Edit* OK, nevermind the DeVinci and Intense, but you guys get my point, right?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Innovation is always cool and what not, but it will never be as trusty as a proven design.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Blarg. Not much, yet... My fairly stock '07 Stinky... Soon to have an 888 ATA WC to replace the crapped out Drop Off Triple. Also have an E13 roller bashguard in the works:cornut:


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

you mean like this?

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4231518


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

neverwalk said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4231518


Well if you want to compare Cannondales, Intense's and Devinci's with Walmart bikes, that's fine.

Here's your innovation, smartass.


----------



## Sugar_Brad (Jul 17, 2007)

my Santa Cruz girlfriends


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I'm not comparing those bikes to Walmart POS bikes, I'm pointing out the irony of a what might constitute a "proven design", and the lack of innovation the use of one implies. 
For the record, this is what I'm riding...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Well if it is a proven design, there is no need to change it there is obviously no innovation.
If people like those bikes then why are they gonna change it?
Take Santa Cruz, for example, they have the virtual pivot link as well as they have single pivot bikes. Take the last post for example, a VP-Free and a Heckler, and I bet he loves both of 'em as much (Off course they're different things, but you see my point)

There should be no irony as to what a "proven design" is, there are at least half a dozen different types of single pivot suspension designs and people still ride them. Maybe one day Walmart will make a cheap version of the parallel suspension design and I bet then you'll be pissed, and want something more "technological". It'll be a vicious circle. 

You have an extremely nice bike, don't get me wrong. And I don't ride a single pivot, I just wanted to make my point.

A more sophisticated or "technologically advanced" suspension design doesn't mean an older one is crappy.

enough writing on the picture thread, luigi.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> Well if it is a proven design, there is no need to change it there is obviously no innovation.
> If people like those bikes then why are they gonna change it?
> Take Santa Cruz, for example, they have the virtual pivot link as well as they have single pivot bikes. Take the last post for example, a VP-Free and a Heckler, and I bet he loves both of 'em as much (Off course they're different things, but you see my point)
> 
> ...


SP's rock your a douche.:rockon:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> SP's rock your a douche.:rockon:


:cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

I got the same one,but added some Outlaws and Raceface Diabolus cranks and a new cassette. I'm still wanting to upgrade that fork though. It'll work for now though


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> SP's rock your a douche.:rockon:


YEEEEAAUUHHHH I'm buying you a round next time you come to M-Town.


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

simplicity is where its at. wouldnt you rather compromise some comfort than not being able to ride


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> YEEEEAAUUHHHH I'm buying you a round next time you come to M-Town.


:lol: I'm gonna hold ya to that. :cornut:


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

haha those are some funny comments. well i think some companies have went too far with pivots and such.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

single pivot is the world Campion 2008 in downhill!!:thumbsup: 

your CB bike is sick!!


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

out of all of the bikes ive decided banshee has the most superior and i like knolly alot. they are definatly the best in my choicees


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

StinkyFTW said:


> Blarg. Not much, yet... My fairly stock '07 Stinky... Soon to have an 888 ATA WC to replace the crapped out Drop Off Triple. Also have an E13 roller bashguard in the works:cornut:


Uh.... it's not broken.

Nice try justifying your new fork though! 

EDIT: I rode it yesterday, all he needs is a shock pump.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> SP's rock your a douche.:rockon:





neverwalk said:


> Man, I don't want to be a hater, but seriously, it's 2008, and I think I just saw about 4 consecutive posts of single pivots. Is this where technology is at?


Í'm not they one saying they're outdated, i'm the one defending them you ungrateful bastard lol.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Every system has in advantages and disadvantages. I personally prefer my SS to my Orange 5. But the Orange still kills it on the ups, and the SP is predictable and solid, but the VPP eats up the rough stuff.

When your as good as Sam Hill and Gee, or Peaty, the Suspension is so well tuned for the rider and their riding style, there's not a huge amount of difference. Its more about picking the lines, and having the balls. THATS what wins World Cups.

Sam Hill was faster than Gee anyway on that day, Hill came off and gave it to Gee. So thats a moot point. I'm pretty sure Gee won't be totally happy till he is actually faster than Hill, which i hope will come sometime.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Uh.... it's not broken.
> 
> Nice try justifying your new fork though!
> 
> EDIT: I rode it yesterday, all he needs is a shock pump.


lol, you caught me But it really is time for an upgrade


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

not to derail this thread, but hill fell. World champs is THE big race. Hill choked and screwed it up. Its like saying Peat is the world champ that year he was 2 seconds up and crashed right before the finish line. 

Hill was the third best rider that day. 

Anyway, lets not turn this into another useless suspension design bickering thread. I personally really don't like the feel of FSR and alot of single pivots. Does that mean they're bad designs? not in the slightest. Does that mean my design is way better? no. I love my glory. 8664 loves his cdale. I don't like the feel of his SP, and he probably doesn't like the feel of my glory, but both of us love our bikes. Its a matter of preference and compromise.

to underail this thread, somebody post up a picture of their bike, quick!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

yes, for my the SP is the right joice. i hafe ride vpp on the vpfree and the v10. but i sure that the vpp systems hafe much sunny side too! 
Lets see those sexXxy FR/DH rigs!
that is what i want, only present my judge and look some other hot stuff!!


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

Not the greatest pic of her. My 07 Stanky,slightly upgraded


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Stinkyfan said:


> Not the greatest pic of her. My 07 Stanky,slightly upgraded


I'm lovin' those white rims, who makes them?


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they look like Azonic Outlaws to me.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Since picture: Gravity Lite cranks, xpedo magnesium pedals. Double barrel about to be installed. Weight is 39 pounds 13 ounces without the chain.


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah,those are the Outlaws. Good wheels at a great price


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

William42 said:


> not to derail this thread, but hill fell. World champs is THE big race. Hill choked and screwed it up. Its like saying Peat is the world champ that year he was 2 seconds up and crashed right before the finish line.
> 
> Hill was the third best rider that day.


Right on brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*another one with BMO*

niceeeeeee


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

My baby. Rotec RL9

Bikes I've owned in the past. 3 different DHR's, Brooklyn RaceLink, Socom, Nicolai Lambda, Foes Mono. All were great, but I gotta say, I love the Rotec.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

brown lowers on the 40's?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice!
what does she wheigh?
how about that brown 40? did you paint it yourself?


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

Those brown 40's are awesome!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

erm nar white for me with big red stickers saying "BoXXer"


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats that peice sticking up just befor the head tube?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> erm nar white for me with big red stickers saying "BoXXer"


Dude, you have yet to post one useful or interesting thing on here.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Luigiugueto said:


> Nice!
> what does she wheigh?
> how about that brown 40? did you paint it yourself?


Lowers are custom powdercoated, metallic bronze.

Weight as you see it built in the other pics. Solid DH build, with no silly weight weenie parts.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> whats that peice sticking up just befor the head tube?


Probably it's something to mount a steering damper.


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

blackwater racing1013 said:


> whats that peice sticking up just befor the head tube?


Built in mount for a Hopey steering damper.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice to see the Lawwill design. :cornut:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Sensational bike and set up...VERY splif details on the 40...slightly contrasting colours none-the-less, and a Lawwill to boot (although watch out you dont get your kit cought in the Top down tube rocker bro...**pinch** Best bike of the page. I want to ride that seriously at BC.

But I am not a fan of PCoating at all...I hope it does not get all scratched up mate. Do you have some protective coating over to give a bit of longevity...?


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

CODE 7's?!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

well well well.... did some little research


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

albertomannil said:


> CODE 7's?!


juicy 7 lever with code caliper...but didn't know anyone else added them stock to their bikes other than spesh....unless his aren't stock


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> Sensational bike and set up...VERY splif details on the 40...slightly contrasting colours none-the-less, and a Lawwill to boot (although watch out you dont get your kit cought in the Top down tube rocker bro...**pinch** Best bike of the page. I want to ride that seriously at BC.
> 
> But I am not a fan of PCoating at all...I hope it does not get all scratched up mate. Do you have some protective coating over to give a bit of longevity...?


Thanks for the compliments.

Pretty much impossible to get the "kit" caught in the upper rocker. Now my old Nicolai Lambda, was a completely different story. Downright scary looking, but never had a problem. The square toptubes would leave nasty bruises though:nono: .

I got xpel clear tape over over most of the fork. But I already got a nice sized chip out of it, up by the arch. Bike took a nasty cartwheel down the Alpha course at Angel Fire(to say the course is "rocky" is an understatement) .

My bikes are always blingy, but I'm not afraid to get 'em scratched. I like to see nice bikes that have been beaten and bruised but lovingly patched up. Those pic's are from the start of the season. It little more worse for wear, but still looks mean.:thumbsup:


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

albertomannil said:


> CODE 7's?!


Yeah, Code calipers with Ultimate levers. The other poster is right. Came stock on high end Specialized Demo's for 08. I bought them from a rider who got the first 2008 Demo sold in Colorado. He wanted to put his old XTR brakes on it to save weight Anyway, I was happy to get 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is my new DH ride for 2008. It has about 22 DH Runs on it now. It's alot of fun. It rides different than my 303, but equally as well.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> Here is my new DH ride for 2008. It has about 22 DH Runs on it now. It's alot of fun. It rides different than my 303, but equally as well.


nice rig. i replaced my 303 with a socom, and i like it more than i did the 303.


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

*my 06 sunday world cup, still looks sharp*

just added 09 Fox 40 and a Chris King on 823 wheel, got some white Deity dirty 30 bars on back order.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha this thread is chockers full of Rotec/M6/Canfield Jedi....
....and now I introduce to you my 2004 SGS.

The only part that functions as tough it's meant to would be the seatpost, everything else is falling apart essentially. But I love it. I think I posted it here before, meh.










Keep your eyes peeled for an awesome winter rebuild.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> nice rig. i replaced my 303 with a socom, and i like it more than i did the 303.


My ass hurts just looking at that saddle.

By the way, I ride the same I Fly C.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn, you have an Intense and a 303?
Props on the sick build.


----------



## D-ville Rider (Nov 23, 2007)

Sinister ridge, what wheelset is that?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nut! said:


> Damn, you have an Intense and a 303?
> Props on the sick build.


I don't. I sold my 303 to get the M6.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh. Well, still a sick bike.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*dhr*


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Oh. Well, still a sick bike.


i dig your signature


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

that is sweet i like it


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome bike ther Ray. :rockon:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> Awesome bike ther Ray. :rockon:


gee, thanks Dave!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Oooooooo.... da Thurner is bad ass ray!!! XD


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

albertomannil said:


> i dig your signature


thanks


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Nut! said:


> Dude, you have yet to post one useful or interesting thing on here.


yes you just havent noticed


----------



## paintballpunk687 (May 28, 2008)

My 06 Coiler not very pretty but shes all i got








My coiler next to my buddies brand new Coilair


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

paintballpunk687 said:


> My 06 Coiler not very pretty but shes all i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, come on, your coiler is awesome! 

I'd been thinking of one but Wheel World is like forever away and they won't ship Konas.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd rather have a Coiler than a Coilair. :rockon:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

been sick as a dog, needed something to do...


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

^^^ Arn Hoss!

Sorry, been in the South too long.


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*Nice looking bike!*



RickyD said:


> My baby. Rotec RL9
> 
> Bikes I've owned in the past. 3 different DHR's, Brooklyn RaceLink, Socom, Nicolai Lambda, Foes Mono. All were great, but I gotta say, I love the Rotec.


Always wanted a Rotec but stuck with my Straight 8. That is one sweet ride! Lawwill is the man!

REEK


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

*'04 Azonic Recoil*

This bike has been a hell of a hassle to adjust to, but I love it just the same.

Specs... oh god, not sure if I can remember.

Frame: '04 Azonic Recoil
Shock: Romic
Fork: '05 888R
Rims: MAVIC XE 729 Disc
Front Hub: Marzocchi QR20 Plus
Brakes: Hayes Mag
RD: XT
Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt
SP: Thomson
Mountain Speed chain guide
Truvativ Holzfeller pedals
Truvativ Hussefelt bar
Other stuff that I cannot recall

Weight: A lot.

Please, no mention of the ramp... LOL.


















If you look closely, you may notice a huge scratch on the fork.... bike rack


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Iron Horse Saturday, now with Gravity lites and double barrel. Weight is 40 pounds 2 ounces with dual ply tires and strong dh build.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I just Googled that bike..... nice try


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I love that Saturday!!! So much better than a Sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

rabidweasel999 said:


> This bike has been a hell of a hassle to adjust to, but I love it just the same.
> 
> Specs... oh god, not sure if I can remember.
> 
> ...


you could always put the ramp at the top of a 10ft+ drop :thumbsup:

(i didnt notice it till you pointed it out )


----------



## warriorltd (Oct 6, 2006)

undercover yakuza hahaha nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> you could always put the ramp at the top of a 10ft+ drop :thumbsup:
> 
> (i didnt notice it till you pointed it out )


Yeah, I just figured I might as well exercise caution... people might think I get SICK MAD NASTY AIR off that jump ALL THE TIME. 

I have put it at the top of drops though. It's pretty fun, actually.

On an unrelated note, I hate how when you bring your new bike home, take pics, and post it on teh tubez™ it looks a lot worse.

LOL, my bike looks like it came straight from Walmart.


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

*Hong Kong DH*

2 M3's ( one with a superb custom Raw finish ) and a VP Free hitting the trails on Tai Mo Shan in Hong Kong.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the old (and new for that matter, but mostly the old) DHR always stands out as one of the most "DH" DH bikes in my eye. totally sweet, I'd love to ride one and get used to it one day


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

lol yeh me and my mates used to do that with one of those ramps, but some nicked it and set it on fire


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Rb said:


>


You may have to change your signature in order not to confuse people. I figure either it's non-exclusive hardtail riding, or that you don't ride the DHR. If the latter is correct, could you please send it to me, I am prepared to cover freight. Indeed I have an order from you guys shipping soon, so you could throw 'er in. Surely one of the nicest DH bikes I've ever seen. Now I know you are the man (send me the bike).


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Had time to put some of the updates on the bike: Hope M4, Floating Rotors Fr+Rr, Sram XO Triggers and XTR cables kit, Kenda Excavator Front 2.5 with custom knobs (cut for rooty, rocky and mudy trails) and new Titanium/CF seat clamp:

































I have the seat up on this pic cause I was just quickly riding to the cafe...


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome bike... makes for great transportation, I'll bet!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I try not to do so though with the expensive Kenda up front and rear. I usually put the oldies on there if I want to do some street riding here and there.

But thank mate...just have to put the CF brake levers on with the wheels and hubs and its done.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> I try not to do so though with the expensive Kenda up front and rear. I usually put the oldies on there if I want to do some street riding here and there.
> 
> But thank mate...just have to put the CF brake levers on with the wheels and hubs and its done.


What did you wrap the seat/chains stays with?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

After trying all manner of material I can say that I cant stand using heavy bike tubes or the ugly foam stay protectors so I tried something different and used a transparent handle bar tape used for road bikes, as well as some dense foam just near the start of the stay underneath just to make it quite. I also used just a small half of the normal soft stay protector to keep the noise down on the harsh Dh/Fr sessions. Works so much better and it is lighter and far easier to wash without attracting any water, mud and crud that collects with the rubber tyre tube and the soft foam stay protectors.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Gruntled said:


> You may have to change your signature in order not to confuse people. I figure either it's non-exclusive hardtail riding, or that you don't ride the DHR. If the latter is correct, could you please send it to me, I am prepared to cover freight. Indeed I have an order from you guys shipping soon, so you could throw 'er in. Surely one of the nicest DH bikes I've ever seen. Now I know you are the man (send me the bike).


He was riding it yesterday the bike is beautiful in real life. :rockon:


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

*My old school FS rig Yeti DH6 with Super T*


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> A


can we see some closeup pictures of that chainstay protection?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome to see the old Yeti!!:thumbsup:

My bro has a RS Draw Shock I believe is a factory only issue.


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Awesome to see the old Yeti!!:thumbsup:
> 
> My bro has a RS Draw Shock I believe is a factory only issue.


I may have to convince him to sell me his when this one goes. 
Thanks!


----------



## willie b (Jun 25, 2006)

*I haven't posted any recent photos of my oldie*

Here is my 1997 Schwinn Straight Six with many updates. I would highly recommend the Super Deluxe Pull shock over the Coupe Deluxe that you have on there. The dampening is so much better. I dialed the shock as far as I can get it to accomodate the longer stroke. It really only gives you a extra half of an inch. But as anyone who has ridden on of these will tell you they feel like more than 6 inches. I measured the suspension stops on both ends, so I am pretty sure it will not give more than 6.5 inches. I have run 26 and 24 inch rear wheels on it. I currently am running the 24. With the longer fork (8 inch 05 WC boxxer) and longer rear shock (Ti spring as well) the weight is 40lbs. The HA is 64 degrees. The BB height is 14.5 inches. Truly an incredible design that has stood the test of time.

I am the original owner and still ride it a couple of times per year.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> He was riding it yesterday the bike is beautiful in real life. :rockon:


Dammit. Signature change required, Ray! I was getting my hopes up.


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for info re: the shock. I haven't ridden it in awhile due to knee surgery, I'll have to try it out. Do they still make that particular model? Will I have to find a used one?
Currently the bike weighs in at 36lbs and I thought about going to a 24 rear but the suspension on it is so nice as it is I was wary of changing the geometry too much. I don't do too much of the sick/crazy DH stuff, I use it more in a freeriding mode so it's good for the occasional climb


----------



## saul (Apr 20, 2007)

My new baby finished.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

ccdb and totem ... what a ride ... and its made in south africa REPRESENT !!!!!


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the retro lines on the bike there. Very nice....!!!!! You dont like to be clipped-in though? Although platforms the way to go for tricks and stunts.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

That Yeti makes me happy in my pants. Oh so much.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Sure...Ill try to get some in when I get home.



albertomannil said:


> can we see some closeup pictures of that chainstay protection?


Edit: Found some just quickly, maybe OK...? Ill put 1 more later.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

saul said:


> My new baby finished.


That is one very pretty ride you got there... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

GiantGeoff said:


> That Yeti makes me happy in my pants. Oh so much.


me too every time I get on it!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Just remember to put your seat on first though...he he he J/K


----------



## kalooch (Jan 14, 2008)

i wish i had the money for a dh bike....


----------



## mssr (Dec 5, 2007)

my slider yeti)


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

damn thats a fine bike !! no1 
is that the spider seat made out of metal ?


----------



## samanderson4 (May 31, 2004)

*Still the best*

The Demo is still the best looking of all.



EDizzleVR6 said:


> heh, that is one sick demo.
> just hopped over to the specialized website to check the bike out and found this.
> its a 08 DEMO in purple.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

samanderson4 said:


> The Demo is still the best looking of all.


unless it's purple


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

rm_racer said:


> unless it's purple


Unless it's that specific frame.

Even the Argyle looks better than that.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Unless it's that specific frame.
> 
> Even the Argyle looks better than that.


good point


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

samanderson4 said:


> The Demo is still the best looking of all.


That looks like Louis XVI's bike. Rider needs to have a powdered wig on!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

hk45acp said:


> That looks like Louis XVI's bike. Rider needs to have a powdered wig on!


He can wear a robe, too... like the Burger King, king.


----------



## AllanRR (Apr 12, 2008)

...from this...









...to this...

































'08 Bullit, medium, Anodized Bronze, 150mm rear
Fox DHX 5.0 coil with RCS Titanium spring
Boxxer Team
Chris King Headset
Thomson Elite stem and X4 stem
Raceface Diabolus DH Bar
Raceface Diabolus cranks, 175mm, 36/24
Sram X0 shifters
Sram X0 rear derailleur, short cage
Sram hollowpin chain
Shimano XTR rear cogset 11-34
Shimano Xt front derailleur
Easton Flatboy pedals
Hope Moto V2 disc brakes w/ braided steel lines, 203 rotors, 
Syncros FR wheelset
Kenda Blue Groove tires, 2.35
Oury Grips
Straitline bar end caps
Alligator Cables, silver
Azonic Love Seat (a throwback to year 2000. I love this seat ;-)


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Bro I LOVE that you took the before and after pics with the bike in parts all neatly laid out...GREAT. And now that it is all together looking VERY swish...I want to take it for a spin - PERMANENTLY!!!! He he he.

BUT...I have to say the seat blows mate. Yet, its all personal choice when it comes to that part aswell. For me and Fr/Dh, I like a very light and racy seat that both saves weight and is basically comfortable because I am not on the seat THAT much to really utilize any more comfort than what a light weight race seat gives. XC, well thats a different story as well as AM too I guess.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Canfield Jedi F1*

HAHA HAHa HA 
IS ALL I COULD DO 
AS THIS JEDI ATE UP THE TIGHT SPRING SINGLE TRACK 
DROPPED THE RAMPS LIKE THEY WERE TRANSITIONS
GOBBLED UP THE ROCK GARDENS LIKE IT WAS BEING STARVED, 
AND NAILED ANY LINE PUT IN FRONT OF HER,
THANKS CHRIS AND LANCE CANFIELD MY JEDI IS PHENOMENAL!

Canfield Jedi F1
Avid 7's eight inch disc brakes 
Bontrager Big Earl Bar & Seat 
Thomson Elite Post & X4 Stem
Salsa gold seat post clamp
Saint Rotors & Hubs
Sun MTX rims
King Headset
Atom Lab pedals
XT Cassette & Shadow rear derailleur & shifter
Sunline grips
Sram chain
Blackspire 38 front chainring
Fox 40RC2
Saint 170 Cranks switched out the bones
2.5 Arrow front tire 2.3 tubeless Big earl rear
Cane Creek Double Barrel Rear shock 400 # spring rate

42.5 #'s


----------



## hk45acp (Jul 13, 2008)

BUT...I have to say the seat blows mate. Yet, its all personal choice when it comes to that part aswell. For me and Fr/Dh, I like a very light and racy seat that both saves weight and is basically comfortable because I am not on the seat THAT much to really utilize any more comfort than what a light weight race seat gives. XC, well thats a different story as well as AM too I guess.[/QUOTE]

I had one of those azonic couches and felt it was very comfy but it was on my off-road single speed with 2.7 tires so the seat and large tires alleviated some of the harsh chatter so on a FS rig you must feel nothing on the trail, vary nice!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

alanRR, i want your bike. that's a sweet jedi too, vandizzy


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

hahaha haromtnbiker I just took a closer look - we have the same drivetrain. Glites, e13 LG1, syncros mental mags, wonder if I have the same chain/cassette as you. running ultegra 12-27 or 11-23 depending on the wheelset. Also azonic outlaws and minion DHF 3c's. can't tell what wheels you're running, but looks like you have good taste!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Late entry...*

Not as pimp as everyone's but still fun!

All stock except Mallet Cs (not in pic).


----------



## AllanRR (Apr 12, 2008)

Sim2u said:


> BUT...I have to say the seat blows mate. Yet, its all personal choice when it comes to that part aswell. For me and Fr/Dh, I like a very light and racy seat that both saves weight and is basically comfortable because I am not on the seat THAT much to really utilize any more comfort than what a light weight race seat gives. XC, well thats a different story as well as AM too I guess.


I knew I'd get some comments regarding the seat. Last time I was on a bike was year 2000 (a Bullit also, but sold it). I never really could find a comfortable seat for my @ss and I just got back in to mountain biking this July actually so when I saw the Azonic seat at the LBS, I snatched it up. Doesn't really bother me pedaling and its soo comfly going downhill. I'm still on the lookout though for a "normal" seat that is both light and comfortable.
I can probably get the weight of the bike down by changing the seat, pedals and crankset to lighter ones but as it is, the bike feels great.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I only mention the seat due to the fact that when I am Fr and Dh-ing, I am never, if hardly on the seat at all because its too involving, while also sitting on the seat for me puts a great deal of bias towards the rear so railing a corning or trail chatter is affecting the bike in a way that is not good for me and speed.

But for AM, yes...I like a good comfy seat because I am doing long hauls both up and down and generally all around the place for quite a long time, so not being able to sit down after an all day epic or multiple all day epics over the weekend is a problem if Ihave to go to work and lads tease me wondering WHY I cant sit down...well, its just a no no, he he he.

But from a superficial stylo POV, I have never liked those huge massive couch seats especially on the more DH orientated rigs...man, the weight aswell...ouch. But hey, I seriously love the Bullit mate, you will have fun a plenty.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

saul said:


> My new baby finished.


Uh...

I need to change my pants. BRB.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Just had a few, well, only a couple of changes:

1. Larsen TT wire bead 2.35 at the back. Freed up a healthy gap for the frame. Tire rub no more!

















2.Da Bomb Napalm pedals (my old Chucker had the same pedals, but I got one in camo)









Next target: FSA Gravity Lights.

Damn, I need to start working again.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

MDE CRAB

MY MDE PUSHER


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

those mde bikes look pretty sweet... checked out the website. Really like the looks of the 69... are they available in the US?


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

YES, You can get one via www.mdebikes.com or www.riderruncompany.co.uk

mde rule!


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*My Tranny*

No I don't normally ride with the post out like in the last desert pic, just pedaled a fire road and forgot to lower it :madman:


----------



## DjMcStank (May 4, 2006)

Freshly built this weekend


----------



## Norco_Ignite (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is my ride.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

that is a huge ass bike


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kymmster said:


> No I don't normally ride with the post out like in the last desert pic, just pedaled a fire road and forgot to lower it :madman:


so is that a new frame for 08 or 09?

cant say i have ever seen it

sweet bike by the way


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Matt 891 said:


> so is that a new frame for 08 or 09?
> 
> cant say i have ever seen it
> 
> sweet bike by the way


It's a Transition Gran Mal, with a custom paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

No, it's a repainted Gran Mal. The Stimulus looks fantastic with the '09 40 on there. Very fit bike!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr Phil mmkay said:


> No, it's a repainted Gran Mal. The Stimulus looks fantastic with the '09 40 on there. Very fit bike!


well that's not an 09 Fox 40...

rattle can magic my friend.


----------



## Norco_Ignite (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea i'm only 13 and 5'4". It is hard to get on top of and I fall over sometims but its is still awsome to ride.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Norco_Ignite said:


> Yea i'm only 13 and 5'4". It is hard to get on top of and I fall over sometims but its is still awsome to ride.


There are way WAY too many tall people in this world.... 

I (unfortunately) started on a 21" Pumori when I was around your height.


----------



## Norco_Ignite (Jun 29, 2008)

Your IBEX looks almost the same as my brothers Schwin Blackline Pro.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Norco_Ignite said:


> Your IBEX looks almost the same as my brothers Schwin Blackline Pro.


More like a Mondraker Level









Diamondback XTS Moto









KHS Japan DH001


----------



## FROSTYBREWS (May 21, 2008)

THE sticker was removed from the frame

my ****in sexy beast


----------



## c.o.d51 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I finally "finished" my R9 build. I still want new, lighter wheels, an integrated stem and Goodridge brake lines, but I can make do for now


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

c.o.d51 said:


> Well, I finally "finished" my R9 build. I still want new, lighter wheels, an integrated stem and Goodridge brake lines, but I can make do for now


DAMMMMN
thats nice


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

*V10*

My New V10, first ride yesterday after an enforced 9 months off the bike.
Great to hit the trails again, but weird being out on a new rig. The bike felt great, but still lots to get used to, like 10" travel to start with, coming off a VP Free.

Spec:
Diablos 36t + E13 SRS 11-34 on the back ( you need to be able to pedal here in Hong Kong )
Formula The One ( feel very nice )
X9
823 on Hadleys with Minion F & R
Thompson Post
06 888 RC2 200mm with direct mount stem

was worried the sag was way out after the ride, but measured it today and i was actually not running quite enough! Wow, looking forward to becoming better acquainted with this great bike.


----------



## robertsm (Jul 10, 2008)

blk titus supermoto dh size medium 
fox 40 rc2 fork 
manitou six way rear shock 
8 1/2 to 9 1/2 inches of travel in the rear 
dt swiss 6.1 wheelset 
sram xo shifter and rear der. 
azonic b-52 handlebar 
race face d2 stem 
HFX-9 V8 Hydraulic Disc Brake Set with BFL levers
intense 909 2.50 front tire
Maxxis High Roller 2.35 rear tire
Bontrager seat
Thomson seat post
Odyssey pedals
Sunline grips

Weighs in at 43 #'s.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Windowlicker, that's pretty much one of the sickest bikes I've seen this year, not to mention the hottest Sinister R9.

Good build, man!


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

*My Current Build.*

Almost done just need cranks will post up a pic when done.:thumbsup:


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

nice chumba!!! what year bomber is that?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

markskee said:


> Almost done just need cranks will post up a pic when done.:thumbsup:


So. Clean.


----------



## Norco_Ignite (Jun 29, 2008)

How much rear travel do you think it has?


----------



## c.o.d51 (Nov 7, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Windowlicker, that's pretty much one of the sickest bikes I've seen this year, not to mention the hottest Sinister R9.
> 
> Good build, man!


Haha, I think you mean me But thanks!!


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*NIce Markskee!*

That sho' is purdy! Can't wait to see her out on the trails.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

c.o.d51 said:


> Haha, I think you mean me But thanks!!


My bad dude.

I shouldn't be surfing and posting at like 1:00am. I get loopy. :arf:


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

albertomannil said:


> nice chumba!!! what year bomber is that?


Thanks man, the fork as a "2007 RC2X" Painted lowers and salvaged stickers to match bike.


----------



## racer303 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## dcman6491 (Jul 1, 2008)

My 08' Specialized BigHit FSR I. Upgraded- 9 speed transmission, x7 shifters, FOX DHX 4.0.


----------



## racer303 (Jul 28, 2008)

*bikes*
















snapped that frame and made this one


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't you just love the paint job on the new Big Hits! Just hate to get mine all scratched.


----------



## dcman6491 (Jul 1, 2008)

X-Vert said:


> Don't you just love the paint job on the new Big Hits! Just hate to get mine all scratched.


 Yessss, tell me about it. Their beautiful. My friend broke his frame and he was offered a new Demo frame but he denied it because he liked the BigHit frames so much. Haha.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

My Baby


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

dcman6491 said:


> Yessss, tell me about it. Their beautiful. My friend broke his frame and he was offered a new Demo frame but he denied it because he liked the BigHit frames so much. Haha.


Dude!! As much as I love the Big Hits, I'd drop it immediately for a Demo 7 or 8 frame. Absolutely!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

jett 45, you need to rotate your lg1. roatate it from 11 to 12 oclock! otherwise looks sweet


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

nice


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont remember if i posted before but if i did i got new code 5's and mag 30's http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2311601/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2311600/ lemme know what you think! EDIT: someone wanna help with the pic?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mtb_crzd47 said:


> i dont remember if i posted before but if i did i got new code 5's and mag 30's http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2311601/
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2311600/ lemme know what you think! EDIT: someone wanna help with the pic?


Sweet bike would recommend re-routing and shortening the brake hoses though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

mtb_crzd47 
mtbr member
Join Date: Jan 2008
Posts: 48

i dont remember if i posted before but if i did i got new code 5's and mag 30's http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2311601/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2311600/ lemme know what you think! EDIT: someone wanna help with the pic?


Sure...here you are:


----------



## dcman6491 (Jul 1, 2008)

X-Vert said:


> Dude!! As much as I love the Big Hits, I'd drop it immediately for a Demo 7 or 8 frame. Absolutely!


ya tell me about it i would too. except i dont like the paint on the 08 demo 7. wtf.....i love the old tattoo frame and the white frames!


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> jett 45, you need to rotate your lg1. roatate it from 11 to 12 oclock! otherwise looks sweet


Can't do that, the swing arms is right there. There isn't enough clearance to move it up.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> Can't do that, the swing arms is right there. There isn't enough clearance to move it up.


ah! it looks like it should clear from that picture, but I guess I should have assumed it didn't since it stops RIGHT there. anyway, sick bike


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

dogonfr said:


> Sweet bike would recommend re-routing and shortening the brake hoses though. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


i doubt im even gonna bother with shortening them. other then the fact that it seems somewhat pointless unless it just looks totally rediculous, i dont know how lol but thanks!


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

As a lover of Northwest art,i don't know what to think of that BigHit.......


I know i want that Yeti 303 though. Fock me,thats a ridiculous quiver


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

this is my sexy DH rig,


----------



## Beer&Bikes (Jun 3, 2008)

Pushing Hardtail! Saving up for a better fork.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

markskee said:


> Almost done just need cranks will post up a pic when done.:thumbsup:


very expensive scoot along bike

y didnt u just get one of thies

lol jokin i achally reli like it i think the swing arms sick


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

dirtdigler said:


> this is my sexy DH rig,


wow wat kind of bike is that? cant say ive ever seen that before


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

dirtdigler said:


> this is my sexy DH rig,


looks pre
tty like a sunn radical..


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

8664 said:


> looks pre
> tty like a sunn radical..


Actually the dude designed that frame and built it himself.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

The Stinky's back and better then ever.. Sort of, it still needs a new rear derailleur and possibly cranks.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

dirtdigler said:


> this is my sexy DH rig,


cool, probably fun to ride:thumbsup:

looks like it has a rearward axle path for most of the time, looks like a nice design:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

Calidownhiller said:


> Actually the dude designed that frame and built it himself.


hey mate you've let the cat out of the bag! lol

and yes i rides realy good! had a swap on the trail with my mates demo 7 and was not allowed mine back! so let him have some fun.
i cant beleve how bad (not like badass) the demo was, i shudder right now just thinking about it!

heres a pic of the first production one before being powder coated


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

StinkyFTW said:


> The Stinky's back and better then ever.. Sort of, it still needs a new rear derailleur and possibly cranks.


Regarding the cranks.. that thing should be renamed Captain Crunch. 

Looks awesome though.


----------



## Mshis (Jul 10, 2008)

*my stinky*

My 07 stinky, all stock except for the e.13. Hopefully going to get some 66s or 888s in the near future.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Good call. :thumbsup:

The Stinky rides soooo much better without the Dropoff.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

*my R9*

pretty budget build. kept it under $3500.

Frame: Sinister R9
Fork: Rockshox Boxxer Team
Shock: Marzocchi Roco WC
Headset:	FSA Pig DH
Handlebar: Answer Protaper
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Stem: FUNN RSX direct mount
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: SDG Ti-fly
Pedals: Crank Brothers Mallet C
Shifters: Shimano LX
Derailleur: Shimano XT
Brakes: Avid Code 185mm F+R
Cassette: SRAM PC-970
Chain: SRAM PC-971 11-21
Chain Ring: e.13 36t
Chain Guide: e.13 LG1
Cranks: Gravity Maximus-2 165mm
BB: Truvative GigaPipe Team DH
Wheelset: Azonic Outlaw
Tires: Michilen DH24 F+R


----------



## SFStinky (Jan 2, 2008)

*my rig*

heres my rig. 2006 commencal supreme DH. signed by gee and rachel atherton.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

dirtdigler said:


> hey mate you've let the cat out of the bag! lol
> 
> and yes i rides realy good! had a swap on the trail with my mates demo 7 and was not allowed mine back! so let him have some fun.
> i cant beleve how bad (not like badass) the demo was, i shudder right now just thinking about it!
> ...


Where did you buy all of the pivots and bearings and stuff from?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

You know, i've noticed there are some hit and miss color schemes with the r9's. alot of them are the ugliest bikes ever. But when the colors come together, man thats a sick bike. that last one posted is rad


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

dirtdigler said:


> this is my sexy DH rig,


thats real nice the chian drive is a bit mad! u selling any of those? (as i saw you were making them)


----------



## Captain Future (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is my rig: Intense Uzzi Vpx


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Captain Future said:


> Here is my rig: Intense Uzzi Vpx


I like the gold accents specially the levers! Are those gold Pro2's?


----------



## Captain Future (Dec 15, 2007)

Here is the part list:
Intense Uzzi vpx 2008 stealth black
Yes Hope Pro 2 with DT 6.1 and gold nipples
Hope Mono 6 brakes (gold and black)
Diabolus 2 stem
Diabolus cranks with crank brothers 5050xx gold black
Maveric with slr tt
Race Face Atlas ricer bar
FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5
Rock Shox Totem Coil 1.5
Sram XO and Xtr

greatings from Germany


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just got this thing about 3 days ago.

Switched out the wheels and pedals for something I already had. Might put my middleburn cranks on there or get a set of gravity lights.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

*07' Bighit 3*


















tell me what ya think


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome bighit! love the looks of the boxxer on that bike!


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

albertomannil said:


> Awesome bighit! love the looks of the boxxer on that bike!


thanks, yeah i wanted more adjustment over the 888


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

damn bro, that bighit looks even sexier in pictures.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

*Dhr*

2005 Turner DHR with Mojo'd Boxxers


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Gruntled said:


> 2005 Turner DHR with Mojo'd Boxxers


lol so wheres the dog?


----------



## TIBO (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is my '07 Giant Glory One



















Frame: '07 Giant Glory One Size "S"
Shock: Fox DHX Air 5.0 with Moto-Pitkan Pro-Race-Tuning
Fork: '07 Rock Shox Boxxer Race
Headset: VP Reducer
Stem: Syntace Superforce 45mm
Bar: Syntace Vector Lowrider
Grips: Giant Lock-On
Brakes: Formula The One 220/200
Seatpost: KCNC SC Pro Lite
Seatclamp: Token
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Howitzer Team 83mm
Cranks: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
Pedals: Wellgo MG-1
Chainwheel: Truvativ Holzfeller 38t
Chainguide: CFK selfmade
Chain: SRAM PC991 Hollow Pin
Cassette: SRAM PG970 11-23
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9 shortcage
Shifter: SRAM X.7
Wheel Front: Hope Pro II 20mm with Mavic EX721
Wheel Back: Hope Pro II 12x150mm with Mavic EX721
Tubes: Schwalbe AV13
Tires: Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35

Weight: 16,818kg ( 37,08lbs)

FSA Gravity Light and RS Boxxer WC still to come.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

that glory is glorious....


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

guitarhero said:


> just added 09 Fox 40 and a Chris King on 823 wheel, got some white Deity dirty 30 bars on back order.


And 6-7 pounds worth of tires! LOVE the MX look!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Gruntled said:


> 2005 Turner DHR with Mojo'd Boxxers


You have most definately hit the end of that trail!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> And 6-7 pounds worth of tires! LOVE the MX look!


too bad theyre so heavy, they really are sick tires


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

My sexy


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

I get the feeling you might have a small taste for the color green


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

StinkyFTW said:


> I get the feeling you might have a small taste for the color green


Actually I prefer any other color... Green reminds me of buggers...


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's my baby. 2008 Demo 8 II. I just added a Ti Spring and Mavic EX 823's laced to Hadleys. I've had the bike a year now and it rocks the tough Arizona terrain


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

superstition said:


> Here's my baby. 2008 Demo 8 II. I just added a Ti Spring and Mavic EX 823's laced to Hadleys. I've had the bike a year now and it rocks the tough Arizona terrain


thats a sweet lookin rig :thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

^^^^ That bike.....


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

like the gold bits!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

acdcfan1283 said:


> too bad theyre so heavy, they really are sick tires


I've also heard reports that the 2.8's have gotten "smaller" lately, and looking at those pics they do appear to have smaller volume. In that case you could go to the Intense 909 tread for lighter alternatives.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

bxxer rider said:


> lol so wheres the dog?


Very funny Bro! Still laughing. I took enough pics for this thread, the Dog thread and the Turner thread..... lazy bastard I am, shoulda at least used a different camera angle!


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Me and my Nomad


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Azonic Gravity frame
Marzocchi Shiver
Saint cranks
Outlaw rims


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice!

It's my bike but infused with awesomeness!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

pro said:


> Azonic Gravity frame
> Marzocchi Shiver
> Saint cranks
> Outlaw rims


SMT's old bike??? Nice bike dude!


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

His is a Recoil, I think. It's also silver.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> SMT's old bike??? Nice bike dude!


Yep. Super stoked about the bike. Thanks again SMT!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


>


Changing of arms ayyy


----------



## Mshis (Jul 10, 2008)

Hows that double barrel working out for you?


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice build spec on the blue baby! How does the CCDB pair with that 36 Float?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Haven't ridden the bike yet, just got it built tonight. I'll let you know when my 2-week roadtrip is up . Right now the fork has a lot of stiction. Just in the parking lot the DB feels really good...


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Me and my nomad


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

My bike's in lowrider form.
(and no, I didn't do this just to ride it. I was moving the shock from one mounting hole to the next.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

^_^


----------



## chibow (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok I will play. Here is my Blitz 2 that is replacing my blitz 1. I love it!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

chibow said:


> Ok I will play. Here is my Blitz 2 that is replacing my blitz 1. I love it!


Awesome bike sweet build. :rockon:


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

crazyjohnny said:


> Me and my nomad


my nomad and i ... . Russell Peters


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

damn that must be brand spanking new ... you still got the shock booklet on your totem ?


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

santa cruz bullit 08 med with totem, 1.5 chris king headset, dhx air...need to change to coil, dt swiss wheels w/maxxis minion. this ****in sport is very addictive.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

louman said:


> santa cruz bullit 08 med with totem, 1.5 chris king headset, dhx air...need to change to coil, dt swiss wheels w/maxxis minion. this ****in sport is very addictive.


BEAUTIFUL lookin' Bullit, man. VERY nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

*Stanky*

My 07 Stinky,done upgrading for awhile. Til i trash the r. derailler at least. Packin Diabolus cranks,888,Outlaws,Rogue's,Atomlabs,etc......


















Edit: 1200th thread post celebration


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

Some of your rigs are alike to motocross bikes. Has someone of you a DH bike which is very close to MX bike? f.ex. a DH with a mx fork?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i dont see a pic?


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Davidcopperfield said:


> Some of your rigs are alike to motocross bikes. Has someone of you a DH bike which is very close to MX bike? f.ex. a DH with a mx fork?


Wow.


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

On mine? I see em. But i was getting the red x a couple'a times.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

louman said:


> santa cruz bullit 08 med with totem, 1.5 chris king headset, dhx air...need to change to coil, dt swiss wheels w/maxxis minion. this ****in sport is very addictive.


Awesome looking bike, have always liked the big full pipe at the swingarm. :thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Stinkyfan said:


> My 07 Stinky,done upgrading for awhile. Til i trash the r. derailler at least. Packin Diabolus cranks,888,Outlaws,Rogue's,Atomlabs,etc......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think kodak gallery plays nice with MTBR and hotlinking. The images seem to load fine after you've already viewed them with the URL you've linked to.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

Davidcopperfield said:


> Some of your rigs are alike to motocross bikes. Has someone of you a DH bike which is very close to MX bike? f.ex. a DH with a mx fork?


theres a guy who used to ride at diablo who had a karpiel army with a motocross fork on it. heres the only pic i ever got of it. what a fabulous paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I don't think kodak gallery plays nice with MTBR and hotlinking. The images seem to load fine after you've already viewed them with the URL you've linked to.


ah so im not the only one?

can you post the link stinkyfan?


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> ah so im not the only one?
> 
> can you post the link stinkyfan?


Can you guys still not see them? Fuggin computers!!!:madman: :madman: :madman:

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?UV=698291665370_934431140211&collid=357833982111.764699040211.1218847890569&page=1


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

*07 Kona Stinky Primo custom paint*

Large frame
Rear Shock Marzocchi ROCO RC World Cup
Fork Marzocchi 888 RC2X VA 170mm travel w/20mm Dropouts
Braze-on fittings 1 bottle, rear disc mount
Headset FSA PIG
Crankarms RaceFace Diabolus X-Type
Chainrings Rockguard/36/24
B/B RaceFace Diabolus X-Type
Pedals Straitline
Chain Shimano CN-HG93
Freewheel Shimano Deore XT (11-32t, 9-speed)
F/D Shimano Deore XT
R/D Shimano Deore XT
Shifters Shimano SAINT
Handlebar RaceFace Diabolus FR OS Riser
Stem Transition
Grips Odi
Brakes Shimano SAINT w/8" rotors
Brake Levers Shimano SAINT
Front hub Sun Ringle DEMON 20mm
Rear hub Sun Ringle DEMON
Spokes DT stainless 14g
Tires Maxxis Minion 26x2.5
Rims Sun MTX Welded
Saddle WTB Pure V Race FR
Seatpost RaceFace Diabolus
Seat clamp Kona QR
Colors Poder coating : Red Baron
Extras Brake Therapy floating caliper


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

*Build finaly done except for brakes (white codes on the way)*

Rides GREAT! & built to go fast weighs in at 45lb with tubes and the heavy wheelset.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcfury (Apr 15, 2006)

Got Kush


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

That kona looks great love the colour, the chumba is amazing and that canfield is super awesome too. Great bikes!


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just waiting on my rear code to get back from Avid. Other than that, everything is dialed.


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*Canfield Solution*

My chain is wacking the flat vertical piece on the rear triangle something fierce. Looks like with that rear hub you're not having that problem?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

markskee said:


> Rides GREAT! & built to go fast weighs in at 45lb with tubes and the heavy wheelset.:thumbsup:


i heard about this bike when talking to Arthur last monday... Man she's a looker. I'm a sucker for white bikes... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

bmxer72 said:
 

> Large frame
> Rear Shock Marzocchi ROCO RC World Cup
> Fork Marzocchi 888 RC2X VA 170mm travel w/20mm Dropouts
> Braze-on fittings 1 bottle, rear disc mount
> ...


ZOMG - hella pimp. :thumbsup:


----------



## majmun325 (Jun 11, 2007)

here's my sweety that is gonna be replaced soon


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

Ugh,i'll try this again. This time with tiny fuggin pictures.

I wont post all the specs but upgraded to a 888,Outlaws,Atomlab trailkings,Raceface Diabolus cranks,ODI Rogues,e13 bashguard,one ringer (38,i believe) My stinky....


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i can see!!! nice bike!


----------



## majmun325 (Jun 11, 2007)

still in the house 4 now...


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally finished her.

Iron Horse Aniki Frame
Travis Single 180 Intersec
Swinger6way
Avid Juicy 5's with Hayse MX2 rotors
SRAM x7 rear dur./shifter
e.13 LG1 
Panaracer Fire FR front tire, WTB rear tire (same one it had when i got it two years ago... i need a new one...)

All i want to do now is slap a new tire in front and move the one thats there now to the back and it should be all good in the hood.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bad-ass Aniki! I'll bet the new suspension makes it ride awesome.

Don't have a pic yet, but the Recoil got new Hone cranks and new grips, plus some rattle-can de-chrome-bashguard-ifying. :thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

haha you have no idea. its not a sunday but DAMN it is nice. be nicer if it fit me...


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Haven't ridden the bike yet, just got it built tonight. I'll let you know when my 2-week roadtrip is up . Right now the fork has a lot of stiction. Just in the parking lot the DB feels really good...


I've ridden the bike some, and after some time I can say it's SWEET! 33 pounds 14 ounces of pure corner-shredding goodness. The DB needs some time to figure out though.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

=ChrisB= said:


> Finally finished her.
> 
> Iron Horse Aniki Frame
> Travis Single 180 Intersec
> ...


Rotate your LG1 about 10mm. Top guide should be at 12 bottom at 7-8 ish.


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

My ride. So many things I want to upgrade but with my wedding less than a month away, a 2 year old to take care of, and another baby on the way in Feb I've got more important things to take care of. Well here ya go.


----------



## 1gnasty (Jul 7, 2008)

here is my 04 khs


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice KHS!

Anyway, pics taken this morning of my Recoil next to a wee jump I built. There's a great tranny but it's out of the picture.

Hopefully these pics are better than the older ones I've taken of it.

Enjoy! (or don't!)





































Still a work in progress looks-wise, so comments are welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*my new ride*

2008 Demo 8 1


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Awwwww look at the doggie!!!!!! ^^

That bike is CRAZY.


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Rotate your LG1 about 10mm. Top guide should be at 12 bottom at 7-8 ish.


yeah I thought it was a bit off. But that means taking it back to the shop cause I dont have a BB wrench and its already all the way rotated on the adapter.


----------



## Condor[ger] (Sep 3, 2005)

my little toy


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Arguably the nicest Cove I've seen. Nice job.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Shocker's are siiiick. Nice.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Shocker's are siiiick. Nice.


qft


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

devaHT said:


> Here's mine


I'd watch that seat, thats how mine broke, They are very finicky and weak when they are placed that far forward/ back.


----------



## P51 (Aug 16, 2006)

*05 session77*

For sale Formula Brakes-Dt 6.1FR/ Sapim/Pro2- whitebrothers groove forks Mrp guide


----------



## P51 (Aug 16, 2006)

*session 77*

photo


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

P51 said:


> photo


good lookin bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

My Blindside



















My BottleRocket


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Mike.rider said:


> My Blindside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last one looks like the bike was photoshopped in. :skep:


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> That last one looks like the bike was photoshopped in. :skep:


ya thats what I thought when I first saw the Pic but its real no chppin


----------



## BCR (May 2, 2008)

Not new, but new to me and rode great on its maiden voyage last weekend...


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Just finished building it up!


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

TheProphet said:


> Just finished building it up!


Damn, nicely done.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

*cough* For sale!!! See signature *cough*


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

TheProphet said:


> Just finished building it up!


Great looking' bike!

And LuLz at your signature that says "Cannondale."


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Yea...I've been meaning to add to that. My Cannondales still outnumber my one Giant though.


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

TheProphet said:


> Yea...I've been meaning to add to that. My Cannondales still outnumber my one Giant though.


What's the HA on that? The 67 degrees listed on the website seems steep.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

MY 09 RIDE GOT BUILT TODAY


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Squatch_ said:


> What's the HA on that? The 67 degrees listed on the website seems steep.


No idea. Once I sit on it though that all changes.


----------



## jase76 (Dec 16, 2007)

*New RL9*

Heres my new ride,


























Black Ano 2008 Rotec RL9 medium.
08 Travis'
RS Vivid, Obtanium Ti spring inbound
09 Saint brakes
Gravity Light crankset with MRP G2 guide
Dura ace derailleur with Saint shifter
Sunline V1 bar with Intense grips
Straightline pedals
Deemax wheelset
Thomson Post with Sunline seat.

Loving it so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

More pics here: *https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=451531*


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

More pics here too 

Why the change from XTR calipers to XT? The Goodrich cables?



Rb said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Captain Sensible said:


> More pics here too
> 
> Why the change from XTR calipers to XT? The Goodrich cables?


Ewww, look at that saddle angle! What the hell was I thinking? Those pics were from when I was borrowing a bunch of my coworker's parts (so I could ride the bike).

I swapped back to XTs 4 pots because my Goodridge lines came in. The XTRs are back on my hardtail. I'm tempted to mate some Servo-Wave levers with the XTRs and see how that goes.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

MattP. said:


> *cough* For sale!!! See signature *cough*


You work at Northstar, right?

I've seen that thing hanging out at the bottom of the Zephyr lift mucho.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

jase76 said:


> Heres my new ride,
> Black Ano 2008 Rotec RL9 medium.
> Loving it so far.:thumbsup:


Yehaww good to see Mert staying with it, that rear is awesome extremely active and smooth makes bumps and impacts feel like nothing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

elbry said:


> MY 09 RIDE GOT BUILT TODAY


Make sure you post up some action ***** and a review of how that sexy, sexy machine treats you bro!
I am really keen to find out how those MDE Italian Stallions ride.


----------



## HobbsE46 (Jul 27, 2007)

Geeeeez.....so many awesome bikes in this thread. Some of these bikes (most of them) are more than motorcycles lol


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> You work at Northstar, right?
> 
> I've seen that thing hanging out at the bottom of the Zephyr lift mucho.


Worked at Northstar, today was my last day. :thumbsup:


----------



## dezs3028 (Jun 8, 2006)

My new ride


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*sic rig*

i hafe changed to a large judge TT only 55.5cm BB 37.5cm WB 117cm 

Rahmen Cannondale Judge 220mm Large Aluminium
Gabel Rockshox Boxxer WC Akira Tunning 203mm
Steuersatz FSA Cartridge 1.5 auf 11/8
Dämpfer Roco Push 450x3.5" optainiumperformance
Felgen Mavic Ex729 32l
Naben Hope Pro2
Reifen Maxxis HighRoller 2.5/42a
Kettenführung E-13 SRS ISCG 05
Kurbel Truvativ Holzfeller 170mm
Kettenblatt E-13 38"
Kette Sram Pc 991 Hollow Pin
Kassette Dura Ace 12/27
Schaltwerk Sram X9 2006
Schalthebel Sram X9 Trigger 2007
Pedale Welggo Mag1
Bremsen Avid code white 2003mm Straitline
Sattel SDG
Sattelstütze SDG 27.2mm
Lenker Sunline V1
Vorbau Sunline Direct Mount
Griffe ODI
Gewicht 18.4Kg


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

dezs3028 said:


> My new ride


Are those the Da Bomb camo rims or the Sun MTX's?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

8664 said:


> i hafe changed to a large judge TT only 55.5cm WB 117cm


Your Judge is AMAZING. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Finally got some pics of my rig...

Frame : Chumba F5
Shock : Fox DHX 5.0
Fork : 08 Rock Shox Boxxer Race
Rr Derailer : SRAM XO
Shifters : SRAM XO
Chainguide : Gamut P40
Brakes : Hayes Stroker Trail
Tyres : 2,5 Maxxis Minion DHF/ 2.35 Maxxis Highroller
Tubes : Maxxis DH Tubes
Cranks : Truvativ Holzefeller w/ Howitzer BB 40T w/ Heim Custom Bash
Wheels : Azonic Outlaw


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

very nice bike`! i like Floater systems-- is that a kompas on the handlebar!??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

TImewatch I believe


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

8664 said:


> very nice bike`! i like Floater systems-- is that a kompas on the handlebar!??


Thanx. Love it and yea, the floater actually does work. My first rig with one and it's amazing... XD

Yuppers.... Tacubaya is right. It's a carbon fiber clock made by these guys...

www.formotionproducts.com


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> TImewatch I believe


Altimeter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Tachometer.
Nice pushy Mr. P!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Tachometer.


Yuppers... this baby goes all the way to 13k rpm


----------



## dezs3028 (Jun 8, 2006)

StinkyFTW said:


> Are those the Da Bomb camo rims or the Sun MTX's?


The Sun MTX's


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

finally splurged for a 40 and CCDB


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dear Jeebus, heavenly Lord...

That black 40 with the blue Fox graphics looks great.

Now, if only you could anodize the gold portion of the CCDB in BLUE...


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

Keep em coming....sweet bikes guys! VERY SEXXXY!


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

Update on my Jedi. 
around 40 lbs


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

SEXY Jedi!


----------



## geetee1972 (Jul 5, 2006)

here you go - brand spanking new, never ridden, british racing green, lovely!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, always loved Nicolais. Let us know how she rides.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

niccccce!


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Cribe, how do you like that Sunn radical?


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

NoManerz said:


> Cribe, how do you like that Sunn radical?


I like it alot!

Sunn vs. my old bike (vp-free):

Sunn pro's:
- corners better
- better at high speeds and rockgardens
- a bit lighter
- overall a much better dh-racer
- the rear end is super smooth!

Con's:
- the front end feels heavier (harder to manual)
- not as agile as the vp-free

For dh-racing the sunn is probably one of the best out there, but it's not a freerider.

I'm thinking about changing the cranks to XT's and the steel spring for a TI to save some more weight. The bike should weight about 16,3kg with those tires and 17,0kg with 2,5" Michelin DH16's.


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

William42 said:


>


That is a shaweet bike! :thumbsup: I like it!


----------



## NicKKo (Sep 16, 2006)

dezs3028 said:


> My new ride


 

That has to be one of the sexiest machines i have ever seen :thumbsup: 
Freakin wicked bike mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

judge large black without floater, the roco pushed is so smooth!!
TT only 55.5cm BB 37.5cm WB 117cm


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Sexy Hardtail Rig?*

Completely custom 2006 Jamis Komodo.

Rides like a beast.

Current Setup:










Old Wheels:


----------



## pyromaniacman129 (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## hairygut (May 4, 2007)

*Chumba EVO ... i like*

Gotta say that Walt and the guys at Chumba are amazing. CS is off the charts. Quality is also insane on this frame. took her for some Colorardo Springs freeride yesterday and it hung with my buddies on vp frees and other big travel fr bikes.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, my bike is "done"... literally. I'm not changing anything else on it. Not just because I promised my wife, but because I truly couldn't imagine anything better.

*2005 Iron Horse 7point frame - Medium*
-Fox DHX 5.0 Coil w/ 325# Progressive Ti Spring
-Updated 2008 7point rocker links and hardware
-Updated 2008 aluminum rear axle
-Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
-Avid Code brakes 8"/7"
-SRAM X-9 Shifter
-SRAM X-9 mid-cage derailleur
-SRAM 990 Cassette
-SRAM 991 Chain
-Gamut P30
-FSA 36t DH Chainring
-Funn Fatboy Handlebar
-Thomson 50mm Stem
-Thomson 30.0mm Post
-WTB PureV w/ Ti rails
-Chris King 150mm/20mm hubs
-Mavic 721 hoops w/ 14g DT spokes
S-pecialized Chunder 2.3 Enduro casing tires
-Problem Solvers reducer cups
-Chris King 1 and 1/8th headset
-Holzfeller Cranks
-Crank Brothers Mallet 2 pedals
-Lizard Skinz Peaty Grips

This bike actually gets ridden... 2 solid seasons of riding on it including 7 full days (and one nasty crash) at Northstar this season alone.














































And this is what the bike looked like when I got it and swapped over my older parts onto it...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You are missing the PUSHed DHX


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Switch the X.9 over to X.0 and then you'll be set.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> You are missing the PUSHed DHX


True... but seeing as I know a guy who knows the guy who designed the DHX, and he said he'd give me a little tune up, I think I'll be alright. 

And X-O is too pricey. And saves... what? Like 25g total? :nono: I think I'll pass.

Snap an X-9, shame on me. Snap an X-O, shame on my bank account :madman:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> looks like fun on any trail.


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

​


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Perhaps you should post those sweet pics in the hope forum too matey...nice bike. Dont see too many lawwill designs these days, good to see that beast looking like trail candy, nice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Very sexay :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Ride report. :rockon:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes...x2, but also on the brakes bro.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*service pack 3*

:thumbsup: Roco TsT with Push Tuning
FSA Gravity mega exo light 165mm
e-13 vorbau
Wellgo mag1
judge large rahmen


----------



## RSutton1223 (Aug 22, 2006)

A friend of mine's Highline that I ride more than he does...


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

rodriguez1 said:


> .................


WILL YOU ADOPT ME?


----------



## Groggy-rider (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

Sx Trail 08 frame


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

08 Transition Dirtbag


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Fantastic inexpensive build makes a great bike.

Nice Dirtbag!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Fantastic inexpensive build makes a great bike.
> 
> Nice Dirtbag!


yup, Sram X7, Hussefelt Cranks, Juicy 5's...

They're all trusty and work perfectly.

Also, she weighs 42 lbs. Bit heavy, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## mssr (Dec 5, 2007)

sex in the city....










and in da Mtn ...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mssr said:


> and in da Mtn ...


At least shes using TT protection. :cornut:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nut busters...


----------



## Neil.b (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

here i my 2009 Demo 7I


















here is my 2008 Enduro Comp SL


----------



## redrider11 (Jan 17, 2007)

not quite done. waiting on x.9 short cage der., sram dh cassette, and xt brakes. 
as she sits its 37.8lb with dual ply 2.5 maxxis tires and a fairly heavy wheelset. 
with lighter wheels and tires im thinking its gona be 35lb. i'd be stoked, not only am i a weight weenie, but im a little guy that tires quickly.

oh, its a morewood izimu (2005 i think?) i just stripped the paint and saved just under a pound of weight. rides like a dream with the dhx air and totem solo air.

-redrider11-


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

redrider11 said:


> i just stripped the paint and saved just under a pound of weight.
> -redrider11-


I wouldnt doubt it. Morewood paints their bikes super thick.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Seems like a great build. 
Full polish or ano in plans?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

You should try to put some tribal marks on it similar to that of the Totem and then use specialist varnish it to protect the color and paint.

Very nice bike...and yeah, Moorewood DO paint their bikes extremely thick if not only by looks, then by builds.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's my demo 7 and double


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bah! I want a Lyric so gal' dang bad!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

I think that bike shed should have a couple more locks...


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

splatman said:


> I think that bike shed should have a couple more locks...


i keep my bikes in the house


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Those bikes are sweet bikes, pipes.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

renderedtoast said:


> Those bikes are sweet bikes, pipes.


thanks, i love them both


----------



## redrider11 (Jan 17, 2007)

i was contemplating adding some totem-esque markings on the frame, or going with a crazy custom colorway. but i think im just gona leave it as is, im a weight weenie and losing .88lb's makes me happy, haha. i also left it with a rough edge to it, i didnt clean out the welds competely of their reddish color, it matches the red nipples quite well 

-redrider11-


----------



## rewa (Nov 7, 2008)

my faith


----------



## rewa (Nov 7, 2008)

and again


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^thats a sexxy faith:thumbsup:


----------



## 72RATCAMARO (May 22, 2008)

here is mine...


----------



## xriest (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Greffster (May 12, 2007)

*heres my beast*

Banshee scream...


----------



## bigfatty (Aug 1, 2008)

Just about wrapping this project up,,still need a new stem and pedals but for now she'll ride


----------



## bigfatty (Aug 1, 2008)

08 spesh Nduro Xpert and 08 Norco TeamDH


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bigfatty said:



> Just about wrapping this project up,,still need a new stem and pedals but for now she'll ride


Sweet bike:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Whats wrong with the stem??


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*the mean machine*

judge with 888 ata wc, after 2 hours off adjust. this fork is amazing for the small bumps 10x better then my boxxer wc. now i go out and look how she works in the wood and on the big bang..
edit:
after a hole afternoon ridung on a very rocky track , i can say this ata works amazing. cant compare to a my boxxer wc...


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

*My brand new (to me) V10*


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Medium M6 fram,e CCDB shock
Travis Triple Ti Intrinsic
Hope Pro II/ Mavic EX823 UST rims
Saint brakes, Cranks, LG1 etc


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

ermmmm no pics?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

*New bike in the fleet*

I just got done putting this together for my wife, Christmas came early this year:




























Somehow we got it to weigh 40.5 pounds on the pathroom scale, a clean 6 pounds lighter than my Dirtbag!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Very sweet transition...you may want to change the rear mech to a short cage though...!?

Get some action shots in there too buddy...he he he.


----------



## BIOMASS (Aug 6, 2007)

*My Intense Socom*


----------



## pmbassist (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's something different: Gary Fisher Level Betty Full hard one










Just a hair under 30lbs and semi-modern components. I want to go boxxer team + sram X.0 when I get the cash.

With 20lbs of gear


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

that's a XC bike.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

sweet stem. 

ps: that socom is a beaut


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

BIOMASS said:


>


You need a red Chris King bottom bracket to REALLY make that thing match. 

Nice build, man!:thumbsup:


----------



## pmbassist (Sep 23, 2008)

albertomannil said:


> that's a XC bike.


What exactly makes it an XC bike?


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

can't wait for next summer!


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

derrrrrr! can someone explain to me how to post a picture on this site. I'm usually not tech-disabled but I've tried for awhile and can't get it.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I use photobucket to upload my pictures to the internets. from there, it should give you an option you can copy and paste, but you can link directly to web pics if you put


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

santacruzchick said:


> derrrrrr! can someone explain to me how to post a picture on this site. I'm usually not tech-disabled but I've tried for awhile and can't get it.


You didn't copy the picture location properly, it is https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v357/241/0/656100256/n656100256_4665600_3347.jpg

put that inside the image tags and you'll get


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

albertomannil said:


> that's a XC bike.


Showing your age? Or lack of MTB history knowledge... Either way, that's not an XC bike. Just more like bringing a '95 Camaro RS to a current day NHRA drag race. That's just an example of "mid-school" downhill technology. After disc brakes and dual crown forks started to become the norm... yet, "Y-bikes" were still accepted by the public.


----------



## rodus77 (Nov 14, 2008)

just fitted the new marzocchis


----------



## rodus77 (Nov 14, 2008)

cant see the pic, why?


----------



## redrider11 (Jan 17, 2007)

my weenie is done...well, almost...i got new cranks coming for my enduro, so my xt's might find their way over to this beast

heres the specs:
2005(i think?) morewood izimu frame w/paint stripped
dhx air 5.0 
totem solo air
fsa orbitz extreme headset
truvativ hussefelt stem
azonic strip bar
thomson elite post
alias saddle
bianco brakes 8"ft/rr (might throw my 7"on the back again to save more weight)
x5 shifter
x9 short cage der
sram pg970 dh cassette
some cheap heavy chain...maybe a hollowpin in the future
race face evolve xc cranks and dh bottom bracket w/truvativ boxguide
wellgo mag pedals
wtb rear 150 hub
specialized front hub
DT competition butted spokes
alloy nipples
sun SOS wheels
kenda singleply nevegals (trust me, they work fine for me. downieville, N*, you name it)

bathroom scale claims 34.2lbs...which then proceeded to weigh me in at 136lbs. i hope the scale is wrong. i was expecting both of us to be a little lighter

swapping cranks, going ghettotubeless, 7"rear rotor, and getting a lighter chain should get me below 34lbs...hopefully.

if i get real WW i might go sunline stem/bar, toupe saddle, ultegra cassette, gamut, and wellgo mag ti thats gona have to wait if i decide to go there tho, i used my free funds for a couple months at least. haha

sorry, no pic of it on the scale. i want to wait until i weigh it on the shop scale. its a lot more accurate


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

redrider11 said:


> my weenie is done...well, almost...


:yikes:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice! 
Not the most aesthetically pleasing rig but 34lbs! Hot Damn!

btw: hollow pin chains just get filled with mud. Believe me.


----------



## BIOMASS (Aug 6, 2007)

*Commencal supreme DH 2008*


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

BIOMASS said:


>


sweet rig dude... hella clean build...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby, boxxer wc roco tst ti pushed the one grafity light wellgo mg1 durace hope pro2 ergo grip. 17.8Kg


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

that's one nice rig!


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

this thread should be stickied  

where are all the SexXxy FR/DH pics guys and gals :thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

update:thumbsup:

The Mean Machine
hand made in USA 6061 t6

Rockshox wc 7000er
Fox Dhx5 Push
Sunline Direct moutnt/ V1 7000er
Sram X9
Avid Elixcir CR 203
Mavic /729
Dura Ace ti
Hope Pro2 
SDG Fly
Maxxis 2play
Ergo
Gravity Mega exo light
E13 Lg1 
KMC SL9 ti
Optainium ti 450x3" custom adapter
FSA Zero
17.8kg


----------



## sacredg (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is my beast...



















here is the spec.
07 Kingfisher, 
fox dhx 4.0 
manitou travis 203mm intrinsic 
Gravity dh/fr rims 
gravity maximus bars 
oury grips 
deity ends 
Elixir CR brakes......WOW amazing 
canecreek xx headset 
x9 shifters and rear der 
xt front der 
snowshow bike park saddle 
big earl post 
FSA gap crankset 
50/50 flats

and here I am using it on a local trail.....it was a little muddy, so I could not hit the jump as fast.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

The Jedi now!
35lb 15oz
Did the crowns white and the lowers white on the boxxer WC to match theme.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Mah Nomad, currently sub 30lbs


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

RSutton1223 said:


> A friend of mine's Highline that I ride more than he does...


That's a friend with benefits!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My 2003 M1. Heavy as hell, but I don't worry about that too much. She's getting "revamped" this winter, in fact she's in many parts as I type this.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> The Jedi now!
> 35lb 15oz
> Did the crowns white and the lowers white on the boxxer WC to match theme.
> 
> I thought you made custom decals for your fork lowers? Where they be?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my new baaaaaar 74cm 260gr from bottom to top only 105.5cm!!!


----------



## Jimi... (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG, can't wait to get my SXT II. Those are some sweet rides though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is a pic of my Demo 8, just put it together. Haven't had a chance to ride it yet...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Soon...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Soon...


I Like

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brains (Sep 22, 2008)

Talking about sexy???
Mine has a vagina in toptube !!








And she likes to be jumped:skep: 








And the boys can't resist watching her 









It's the love of my life !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Brains said:


> Talking about sexy???
> Mine has a vagina in toptube !!


Did you poke it. :eekster:


----------



## Brains (Sep 22, 2008)

Can't tell everything ;-)


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*most recent pic*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Rb said:


>


That is awesome!!!!!still :rockon:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Built up for AM riding right now, waiting for the snow to melt. Weighs 36-37 lbs.


----------



## Brains (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice Socom. I like these bikes cause of their nice geometry. Nice picture btw with that snow on the background. It colors nice with your bike.
Have fun and enjoy the bike and life!!!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Comes in at about 15kg.


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Brains said:


> Talking about sexy???
> Mine has a vagina in toptube !!
> 
> 
> ...


mooi


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*I think it now qualifies!?*

I just put on the FR/DH crankset to make it official. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

pooh, nice knolly!


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a little old school for you guys. Just got the fork yesterday and de-stickered it last night after pics were taken,upgraded from a junior t  Looking at buying a new rear shock (roco wc possibly) and getting some mtx wheels laced up to hope pro 2 red ano hubs!



















now all I have to do is finish the wheels, shock and wait for the damn snow to melt!!


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

My new Devinci Wilson 1


----------



## Munin2889 (Jun 24, 2006)

'06 Vp Free


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*07 6point*

Short Shocked slacker and lower :thumbsup:


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

*something new*

Pivot Firebird, built up for FR;


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice Grant! Can't wait till Mikey gets the Pollock and we can hit Pacifica.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I rode one at the dirt demo and loved it. The free feeling suspension had us puzzled. Can't wait for a ride report.


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Dominator13 said:


> Nice Grant! Can't wait till Mikey gets the Pollock and we can hit Pacifica.


Who says we have to wait for that sucks


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

*check it*


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

My baby.

Medium Intense SS
Custom Intense Decals
Chris King headset and hubs
Custom Powdercoated Mavic 823


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Who says we have to wait for that sucks


Watch your mouth, youngin'!

Or I'll put the smack down on you!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's my new 7point build








Waiting on the fork...(at marz for new steerer)

Gamut guide coming soon.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

The old ride:










New ride:
06 iron horse sunday, 08 links 
07 boxxer team, orange stickers
Dt Swiss wheelset- 440 hubs on 6.1 rims 
E.13 chainguide and chainring 
X.9 derailluer, x.0 shifter 
Sunline direct mount stem and 29.5 bar 
09 Saint brakes on juicy rotors 
Gravity Lite cranks, 165mm 
Pushed Fox dhx with 300 pound spring 
I-fly seat and I-beam post
40.5 pounds


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

My bike and her different faces!

































And now!


----------



## sacredg (Nov 27, 2008)

the bike is looking sick man. out of all the forks I think the lyrik is going to fit that bike best. looks great man, how does she ride?


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

When I was riding the Marzocchi AM i thought it was perfect.... but I put the Lyrc and this thing is insane... absorbs small pumps like a DH fork and handles big jumps perfectly... I really don´t think I can get something better for my riding style!


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Finished at last.
Demo 7 frame
CC 1.5 Headset
Truativ stem 40mm
Specialized carbon bars.
Avid Elixir CR 203/FR 185/RR
XTR 09 RHS.
XTR Shadow GS/RR.
KNC SL9.
Maxic Crossmax SX wheels.
XTR 09 11-27t.,
Latex 1.5 tubes.
Bontrager Big Earl wet 2.5" or Mud-x's
Specialized flatties or CB Mallet 2's.
Saint BB, 165mm 36/bash.
Enduro BB bearings.
RS Totem Solo 1.5"
Syncros SP/ Thomson Elite.
Specialized Saddle.
Fox DHX4.0.

Unsure about the weight, gotta be 36-ish, she's built just right for my needs,


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice


----------



## Jimi... (Nov 21, 2008)

Picked this little beauty up today.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice bike. Clean up whatever that mess is that is surrounding it though.


----------



## Jimi... (Nov 21, 2008)

Jeez, some people are soo bleeding picky.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just put this together today. Current build:
'08 Flatline Medium
'08 888 ATA WC (w/ '09 lowers)
RockShox Vivid 5.1 9.5x3 (gives me 8.5" travel and about 65 deg. HA)
Hope 1.5 Stepdown headset
Zoke direct mount stem
RMB bars
WTB Pure V saddle
Truvativ chainguide/tensioner
Alexrims FR32 on RMB hubs (probably just OEM'd Formula hubs)
Avid Juicy 3, 8" rotors front and rear (the bike is getting Code 5s tomorrow)


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

verry nice flatline!!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice Flatline... just dump those Juicy 3's in exchange for almost anything. There's just not enough power in those stoppers.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

go and let change the red knob on the right side for not self winding down to 160mm.. there are a silver update knob!!


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

That demo is almost as cool as that guy "shakenbaby's" DHR. Like don't get me wrong, its cool, just not quite AS cool.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


>


Call me crazy, but that looks like a NEW P40...

...or is that a new P30?


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


>


what stem is that


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

DEST said:


> what stem is that


Looks like a Twenty6 stem to me. Hey make amazing stuff.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

William42 said:


> That demo is almost as cool as that guy "shakenbaby's" DHR. Like don't get me wrong, its cool, just not quite AS cool.


Yeah Countryboy is my brother.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

shakenbakebaby said:


> Yeah Countryboy is my brother.


hahah I saw you or him post that in another thread, thought I'd stir up some sibling rivalry over the fact that that DHR is just absolutely tits where the demo is just like "meh...I guess its alright...." 

Actually they're both pretty fuggin ill.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hee hee hee...I just had a look at both and the DHR, well...rambo model and the Demo, well...where's Paris H now...I'm sure she would like a Demo, or two...? he he. 

Kidding.


----------



## WÎ©|{ËÐ (Feb 6, 2009)

*upgraded in all the important areas*

:thumbsup:


----------



## WÎ©|{ËÐ (Feb 6, 2009)

*upgraded where it really counts*

 i have to put some words in this box, so ill say WICKED BAD ASS


----------



## brody_frdh (Jan 8, 2008)

am i the only one thinkin that head angle is kinda steep??


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

brody_frdh said:


> am i the only one thinkin that head angle is kinda steep??


Only a few words,


WÎ©|{ËÐ said:


> i have to put some words in this box, so ill say WICKED BAD ASS


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

WÎ©|{ËÐ said:


> i have to put some words in this box, so ill say WICKED BAD ASS


Should've upgraded the fork...

Is that shock the wrong length? The BB looks stupid tall and the head angle stupid steep.

Itty bitty brakes.

Rear loop of housing for the derailleur is a bit long.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Shouldn't it look more like this? Actually the guy that owns this, rhys.l on ridemonkey, is running a shock .25" smaller than oem to lower and slacken it up. 
After seeing how old school cool this thing looks, I' started building one up to as a beater DH bike. I just need the DH link for my frame, so if anyone has a cracked Big Hit frame with a good link.....


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

Brap!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Here was my 05 Bighit with proper shock length.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

....I'll buy your DH link off you. What fork is that?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

William42 said:


> hahah I saw you or him post that in another thread, thought I'd stir up some sibling rivalry over the fact that that DHR is just absolutely tits where the demo is just like "meh...I guess its alright...."
> 
> Actually they're both pretty fuggin ill.


Haha Thanks!

The gamut on the demo is the new p30


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

once for the thread.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

bighit said:


> once for the thread.


Holy whiteness Batman!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bighit said:


> once for the thread.


That is over *white* nice rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

yah dude, you took what is normally a beautiful bike, and ugged it out to such an intense degree of ugly I don't even know what to say. gnarly.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

The latter part of this thread is Pink Bike'd OUT!!

The "Upgraded in all the right places" LMAO!! 

HOLY PINK BIKE!!


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)

OMFFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGG!!!!!! overdone?


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

well its certainly...... ahh, umm.... WHITE!!


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

It's ugly in a beautiful kind of way.... or is it beautiful in an ugly kind of way....


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> It's ugly in a beautiful kind of way.... or is it beautiful in an ugly kind of way....


No, its just fycking ugly


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

William42 said:


> No, its just fycking ugly


thats a bit harsh :nono: what appeals to some doesnt appeal to others. Obviously he is proud of his bike.

Some folks think my Flatline is ugly but I fînd it a rather nice looking bike


----------



## Jaso92 (Dec 12, 2008)

sure, it looks nice and WHITE now  but after a ride its gunna like nice and BROWN  

GNARLLY looking bike btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Future (Dec 15, 2007)

another for the thread


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

...godly...




























BTW, If you haven't noticed...I suck at taking photos....


----------



## BKRAFT (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## nova66 (Oct 29, 2007)

heres my 08 iron horse 7 point


























my old bike 08 sx trail


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Captain Future said:


> another for the thread


Nice to see vinyl. :cornut:


----------



## bandsaw (Jun 20, 2007)

*cough*BUMP*cough*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

nova66 said:


> heres my 08 iron horse 7 point


What is the bar connecting on the rear brake caliper.


----------



## davis trouble (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yeti DH9*

I think it is still sexy.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

wifes bike at 36lbs.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

My Flatline waiting for the snow to melt. I put it on a diet over winter and its down from about 47 to 42 lbs 

Flatline 2 with 888 RC3
Roco WC rear (must save for a Ti spring)
Mavic 823 rims with gold Hope 2 hubs and Minion DH ust tyres (a bit of bling, a lot of weight savings)
Formula "the one" brakes
RaceFace Atlas FR cranks
V12 Magnesium pedals
Fizik seat - Christmas present from my girlfriend, very cool present  
RaceFace Diablous bars
Alloy rear axle
RRP guard at front

Set up with "freeride" Geom. as my last ride was on some fun single trail (slightly higher BB and tighter Head Angle)
- I do like an adjustable geo bike.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

swaussie said:


> My Flatline waiting for the snow to melt. I put it on a diet over winter and its down from about 47 to 42 lbs
> 
> Flatline 2 with 888 RC3
> Roco WC rear (must save for a Ti spring)
> ...


Nice ride, that is a sweet looking steed if you ask me! 
You should have tried out those new Hope Brown anodized parts, would look cool with the brown frame.

OH yeah, nova66, I've gotta ask again for dogonfr, what is that bracket coming off of the seatstay on your IronHorse?!?!?? Reminds me of the cheap piece that connects coaster brakes to chainstays to keep them from rotating...


----------



## slcrockymountainrider (Jan 4, 2004)

*2008 Iron Horse Sunday*

Here's my Sunday in it's current state.
Specs:
*2008 Iron Horse Sunday frame *
Size: LG 
Color: Black w/ano *Gold* linkage 
Fork: 2009 Fox 40RC2. 
Shock: Rock Shox Vivid. 
Wheelset: Gold Sun Ringle' hubs w/gold MTX rims. 
Crankset: Race Face Atlas FR 
Guide: e.13 SRS with 36 Guide Ring 
Bars: Sunline V-One Low Riser
Stem: Sunline direct mount 
Shifters/Derailleur: SRAM X9 short cage 
Cassette: SRAM Road 
Brakes: Juicy Seven's 
Tires: Maxxis 2.5's. 
Headset: Cane Creek zero stack 
Pedals: Crank Bro's 5050XX, gold/black
Saddle: WTB

_*Want it? See my signature.*_


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I have to go change my change my underwear now... That's the sexiest Sunday I've ever seen.


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

These are my Dad and I's bikes at home 

Santa Cruz Bullit


















Santa Cruz Blur XC










Santa Cruz Nomad










Santa Cruz Nomad #2










Santa Cruz Superlight










Santa Cruz Superlight #2










Dobermann Pinscher










Santa Cruz Chameleon










And that's all


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

my 03 sgs pro


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

After a couple of crashes due to my tensioner eating my chain, together with me wanting to use the bike to class, I went back to a conventional 9-speed drivetrain.

I also switched the Gazza-Larsen combo to twin High Rollers. BTW, the rear HR in the pic is a single ply I got used for a couple of bucks (literally) from a friend going to Australia, now there is a double ply like the one in the front.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

*07 Quake 7.2*

Stock bar Sunline bar and stem, code 5's and 07 888 SLA ATA's:thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Those Marins are sick.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> Those Marins are dead sexy.


changed it for you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh yes I meant it in a good way. I really do love the look of those bikes. If I build a big bike it will probably be one of those.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

yellowjeep said:


> Oh yes I meant it in a good way. I really do love the look of those bikes. If I build a big bike it will probably be one of those.


Awesome bike and incedibly versatile too. This is my brothers, it goes up hill just as well as down!


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Had it in an all-mountain configuration, and over the winter swapped just about everything out except the frame, fork, and cranks. Made it more park/lift-assisted oriented.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

My turn

Here are my two babies

First is my 2007 Kona stinky, this was my first FR/DH bike that i got end of 07, and i love her! Then in Jan 08 it got stolen, and i got the white 08 Stinky off insurance, but then in april got a call saying they found my old stinky!

I like the 07 stinky frame alot more than the 08 (2007 was the best year for the stinky's IMO) so i put all my good parts that id got over the year and put em on the 07

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

So you keep bolth !?!


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

hey nick, do you still have that redbull chainstay protector? that thing added a nice touch.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

PNW Freeride: Im trying to sell the 08 Stinky so i can build up a kona stuff 4X/DJ bike

CaliforniaNicco: I still need to make a new one for the 07 stinky, im trying to think of a way to do it that will make the redbull images clearer to see, will post pics when its done!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Tyralan said:


> These are my Dad and I's bikes at home
> 
> Santa Cruz Bullit
> 
> ...


Nice bikes, im just going to throw it out there that you like Santa Cruz Bikes, but hey its just a guess


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

New light FR bike...2008 Specialized SX


----------



## SevenInches (Mar 18, 2004)

*I bet you've never seen one like mine before*

24" rear 26" front

Frame adjustable from 8" to 9"

Adjustable wheelbase, ride height, headtube angle

just built it back up last week


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Lenz has been around quite awhile just been super low key, nice bike :cornut:


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

thats dead sexy. how much does it weigh?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

about those pedals though, arn't you taking the old school dh thing a bit too far?

Looks like a very cool bike


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

"New" AM/Light FR bike:


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

My old bike.










16,7kg with those tires.

I'll soon post a pic of my new bike.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

35.5 pounds with these 1.5 ply tires, but heavy pedals and a long steerer.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*My New (to me) dh/fr rig*

05 Faith 3... been setting it up for a couple months. Not as sexy as most of the keen rigs, but here it is anyhow


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

My newly refurbished M1.


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

Highline, Fox Van 36, Pushed WC Roco. Bike feels perfectly balanced and smooth.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

My new bike:




























Next month I will get a totem and get rid of that awful 66.



cribe said:


> My old bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

My new ride, it's my first proper DH/FR bike.. looking foward to entering some DH races on it, bit of a change from the XC racing. The weight weenie in me kept it at 36lbs as you see it. The only things i want to change is the tires and get the rear shock Push'd.

2008 KHS Lucky 7 Frame with Fox Van R
2007 Fox 40 RC2 Forks (Set to 7")
E-13 LG1+ Chainguide with SLX cranks and RaceFace DH Ring
Sun Ringle EQ31 rims
Syncros FR Bars/stem
Hayes Stroker Trail brakes (run these on the XC bikes, love them)
SRAM X9 bits.


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

got new outlaw wheels and lighter tires, front der and a lighter fork. this is my fr/am/dh bike, comes to 46ish lbs


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Bike Freak why only 7 inches on the 40? I think that it'd be better dh geo with all 8. Or is it strictly FR rig? Either way nice looking bike


----------



## xriest (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

That is a sweet looking banshee, and I don't usually like them. The bars are killer too.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

here's mine
'08 Glory FR1 COMP


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

some new updates; 
deemax maxxis minion F UST, zero FSA headset,FSA post, sunline stem hadlebar and saddle


----------



## bandsaw (Jun 20, 2007)

why did this thread go cold?


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*How about this one? In snow mode*


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Every one has already posted.


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

09 Cannondale Perp


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Posted in the Dual Crown thread...guess i'll post my recently finished build here as well. It's my only bike and serves as my AM/FR/lightDH rig.
My build theme was Old-school flava with a new-school twist...:thumbsup:

Here's the specs:
Frame: '99 Specialized Ground Control FSR DH - DIY Gunmetal w/ flat clear, custom decals and Risse Racing Hex Link
Shock: Fox DHX 5.0 
Forks: '05 Marzocchi Jr. T w/ Super T internals
Cranks: Race Face Diabolus - 24/36/Bash
Chain Guide: Blackspire Stinger.
Bottom Bracket: Race Face Diabolus
Bars: Race Face Evolve DH
Stem: Direct Fit Marzocchi
Saddle: Specialized Rival SL 140.
Grips: Oury MTB - clear
Wheelset: Mavic Deetraks
Tyres: Kenda Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E DH casing (front)/ 2.1 DTC (rear)
Headset: Chris King - Black
Pedals: Wellgo MG-1 Black (for now)
Chain: SRAM PC-991
Shifters: '09 SRAM X9
Front Derailleur: '09 SRAM X9 - low clamp, top pull
Rear Derailleur: '09 SRAM X9 - Medium cage
Brakes: Avid Code - Galvanized w/ 8" rotors (Front+Rear)
Seatpost: Thomson Elite - black
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 11/34


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*My DH bike and my fr/am bike*

Mah Intense M6 and Specialized SX-Trail. Sooo stoked that posting is necessary










Spec:









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Cracka Pimp*

Only mod is a set of 420's so far..Rear tire too...If you wanna call it a mod..It's a modded rear tire though


----------



## cmb46 (Jun 3, 2013)

*My Astrix Havoc*


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

*old school*

my old faithfull mongoose.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

joppo said:


> my old faithfull mongoose.
> 
> View attachment 910119


Wow, nice looking mongoose man! How do you like that? Looks like great geometry on that. I can't believe they sell those at Walmart but this looks far from a Walmart Mongoose.


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

yeah, no its not the regular wallmart bike-
i like it in the corners but its a little weard in breaking bumps. dont know if its the back suspension, it kinda move the whole crank backwards so the bike gets a little longer if you know?


----------

